# *OFFICIAL* Top 30 Computers (Graphics Benchmarking)



## t4ct1c47

*Rules:* 
1. Futuremark 3DMark03, 05, 06, and Vantage are the benchmarks of choice. Vantage is optional (see rule# 5). 
2. Any cpu configuration can be used (single or dual socket or more), but all runs must be done with identical hardware. 
3. Spec. and Speeds doesn't have to be the same, but hardware have to be the same. 
4. No physx drivers (or they must have the ppu disabled if you insist on using current drivers) 
5. Vantage is not required and is completely optional. The score will be tallied with or without Vantage.

6. Also, scores will remain until someone beats that score. So if you upgrade or downgrade, your score will remain.

How to: Register a Free ORB account

Do not post in this thread unless you are sumbitting scores. If you wish to comment on the state of the board please use the dedicated DISCUSSION THREAD. 
  <!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=t8iyRwe56Ht-INg8StB_92w&w=100&h=615 Google Spreadsheet


In order for your scores to be valid, you need to submit your score to the online results browser, and then submit all the compare links here. When you submit your scores, please list the following:

*CPU Model, CPU Speed, Video Card Model (SLI or Single), Video Card Clockspeeds.*

*Scores:* To *update* a score or to add new scores, make a *new* reply with all four benchmarks included.


----------



## bigvaL

Refer here for all the posts:

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...-graphics.html

Repost here with all the specs you ran the bench at if you get a higher score.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Slightly disapointed, but not so bad I guess for a Venice with so-so ram. Cpu is @2523. Running the 81.85 drivers and the 7800GT is overclocked to 477/1150.

Aquamark3 - 79,838
3DMark05 - 7213
3DMark03 - 15,474
3Dmark01SE - 25903

http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/2...cpu25208ul.jpg
http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/9...cpu25203yp.jpg
http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/3...cpu25209vw.jpg
http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/6...cpu25204pk.jpg

EDIT:

Doh!! Didn't realize I had to use the results browser! dammit.....gotta do it again....


















EDIT:
Aquamark3 - 82,753 http://img395.imageshack.us/img395/1...cpu25200ah.jpg
3Dmark03 - 16319 http://service.futuremark.com/servle...projectType=10
3Dmark05 - 7654 http://service.futuremark.com/servle...=0&UID=4351920
3DMark01SE - 16583 http://service.futuremark.com/servle...jectId=8789152
*RUNNING BENCHMARKS*


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

Pentium 4 630 @ 3.825Ghz
LeadTek 6800LE running the 81.85's
420Mhz Core, 910Mhz Memory

3DMark05 - 4154
3DMark03 - 11,040
3DMark01 - 22,479
AquaMark3 - 63,007

Makes me sitting pretty at 100,680.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

New scores....

Aquamark3 - 82,753 http://img395.imageshack.us/img395/1...cpu25200ah.jpg
3Dmark03 - 16319 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4398242
3Dmark05 - 7654 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1435394
3DMark01SE - 26583 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8789152

133309


----------



## X800

AMD 64 3200+
512MB
6600GT APG

*3dmark 01 = 19267
3dmark 03 = 9154
3dmark 05 = 3815
AM3 = 61,101*
==================
93,337

Speeds Of Video Card: 565/565 on stock!

Edit all of you people have a better cpu than me on that list but i should be on the list becuse I do have good scores for a 6600GT overclocked at 565/565 lol


----------



## ncsa

AMD Opteron 146 S939 CABYE 0540 FPAW @ 3100Mhz
(SLi) Leadtek 6600GT TDH @ 560 / 1140
DFI nF4 SLi-DR 623-2 / Yellow
GeIL ONE S BH ES 2 x 256Mb

Total: 142,415

3DM01
310x10 (27,788)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8788537



3DM03
310x10 (16,173)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4398305



3DM05 (7,254)
310x10
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1435535



AQM3D (91,200)
310x9


----------



## bigvaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X800*

AMD 64 3200+
512MB
6600GT APG

*3dmark 01 = 19267
3dmark 03 = 9154
3dmark 05 = 3815
AM3 = 61,101*


X800, you need the 3dmark verified links like ncsa posted. After the test runs, click results browser, then select the test in the box and publish it.


----------



## Azazel

3200 athlon 64 @ 2.7 ghz
xfx 7800gt @ 550/1300

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=50164

3dmark05 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1437692

3dmark03 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4399749

3dmark01 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8789916


----------



## bigvaL

Guys, you need to PUBLISH the 3dmark scores, not just take a screenshot, and the links that you're providing arent the correct ones, look at the other thread, click on someones 3dmark link, it shows you the url to give underneath the top chunk of text.

None of them can be counted until you get the correct links. Crash said so.


----------



## PCNerd

It looks like this people!!


----------



## Gnarly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigval*

Guys, you need to PUBLISH the 3dmark scores, not just take a screenshot, and the links that you're providing arent the correct ones, look at the other thread, click on someones 3dmark link, it shows you the url to give underneath the top chunk of text.

None of them can be counted until you get the correct links. Crash said so.


Should we follow NCSA's example?


----------



## bigvaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gnarly*

Should we follow NCSA's example?


Yes, exactly.


----------



## X800

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigval*

X800, you need the 3dmark verified links like ncsa posted. After the test runs, click results browser, then select the test in the box and publish it.


Yea I tryed but I have to pay to make accont







why?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X800*

Yea I tryed but I have to pay to make accont







why?


Uhh...no you dont. Just make one......


----------



## X800

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*

Uhh...no you dont. Just make one......


I tryed but said to make accont please pay this much blah blah blah


----------



## X800

W.e its not like my 6600GT was the best anyway so who cares about 17 place on the chart


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X800*

W.e its not like my 6600GT was the best anyway so who cares about 17 place on the chart










Dude.....when you finish a benchmark.....click upload to results browser and enter you email and make up a password........whats so hard about this?


----------



## bigvaL

ncsa, Krunk_Kracker, ShawnMcGrail added.

X800, Azazel you need the 3dmark validation links, check ncsa's post for an example.

wowza, you need the validation link for your 3dmark.

PCnerd, you need the 3dmark01SE validation.

FoRmEd, you need the 3dmark03 validation.

Thats all.


----------



## bigvaL

Added Azazel.


----------



## HrnyGoat

Ok now that the CPU test doesnt crash my PC, I can finally get the rest of my benches up.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8792864
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4405736
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1447740

Pentium 4 640 @ 3.2GHz
Radeon 9600XT 128MB
Core: 540 Memory: 690


----------



## sladesurfer

Here are my scores

TOTAL SCORE:159,072


----------



## bigvaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*

Here are my scores

TOTAL SCORE:159,072


Sladesurfer, go back and look at the rules, none of your 3dmarks are valid without the compare links.


----------



## deathdispenser

x2 4400 : ccbwe 0531 xpmw
2610 mhz - 261x10
2.5-3-3-6 1t 
7800gt sli 500/1150
drivers: 81.95whql
See Sig

aquamark 116,438

3dm01 33,572 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8800465

3dm03 28,734 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4421303

3dm05 13,027
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1473533

still can't get a reg. pic of am3 w/ screensaver, thus the ghetto camera shot lol.

that brings me total up to 191771 woot!

Its gonna be scary after I get to sit down and really oc this thing during the holiday.

Thanks for all the inspiration!!!


----------



## ncsa

AMD Opteron 146 S939 CABYE 0540 FPAW @ 3400Mhz
(SLi) Leadtek 6600GT TDH @ 579 / 1180
DFI nF4 SLi-DR 623-2 / Yellow
GeIL ONE S TCCD ES 2 x 512Mb
Drivers : 81.89

AQM3D (97,841)
340x10


----------



## hdpwipmonkey

][/URL]
3DMark05 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1479125 
3DMark03 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4424816 
3DMark01 SE http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8802333


----------



## DaGuv

AMD Opteron 150
(Single) Leadtek 7800GTX TDH @ 630 / 1960 (max)
DFI nF4 SLi-DR 623-2
GeIL Ultra 4400 2 x 512Mb

Total: 176,114

3DM01
(35,607)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8806027



3DM03
(22,326)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4432302



3DM05 
(10,750)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1491529



AQM3D 
(107,431)



_SLI Scores next week







_


----------



## bigvaL

Added HrynGoat, deathdispenser, DaGuv, and hdpwipmonkey.

Updated ncsa's stats and am3 score.

hdpwipmonkey, you need to give the COMPARE links for the 3dmarks. Go into one of the posted links and you'll see it near the top, I need those links for your 3dmarks.

Deathdispenser is the new champion with a huge lead. I have no clue how he beat jinra since jinra has an fx57 at 3ghz and sli 7800gtx's while deathdispenser only has an x2 at 2.6 and sli 7800gt's. Congrats though man, nice work.

Also, to save the proper screenshot, make sure all lock keys are OFF (caps lock/f lock/num lock etc). Hit the PrtScreen or PrtScn button to the right of F12, then go into paint and paste. That should do it, save that image as jpg or whatever you like and theres the screenshot. Please update with a proper screenshot.


----------



## Burn

Val, here are some from my GTO² unlocking thread.
http://www.overclock.net/602955-post2.html
No AM3, do you want me to make a run of it?


----------



## bigvaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*

Val, here are some from my GTOÂ² unlocking thread.
http://www.overclock.net/602955-post2.html
No AM3, do you want me to make a run of it?


Alright, those 3 3dmarks are good, now just run am3 and give me a screenshot, then I'll add you into the table. Unless you dont want to run am3 that is...


----------



## hdpwipmonkey

I updated my post with the correct links.


----------



## hdpwipmonkey

3DMark05 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1499118 
3DMark03 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4438932 
3DMark01 SE http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8806989


----------



## Burn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigval*

Alright, those 3 3dmarks are good, now just run am3 and give me a screenshot, then I'll add you into the table. Unless you dont want to run am3 that is...










Val, I got an error on AM3, some sort of Windows error. Will it be okay without the AM3 shot?


----------



## DaGuv

***Please update my scores***

AMD Opteron 150
2 x Leadtek 7800GTX TDH @ 630 / 1960 (max)
DFI nF4 SLi-DR 623-2
GeIL Ultra 4400 2 x 512Mb

*Total: 193,077*

3DM01
(35,607)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8806027



3DM03
(35,700)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4440181



3DM05 
(14,339)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1504333



AQM3D 
(107,431)


----------



## crashovride02

3D Mark '01
3D Mark '03
3D Mark '05

Total 94343


----------



## hdpwipmonkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*

Val, I got an error on AM3, some sort of Windows error. Will it be okay without the AM3 shot?


Did it run the test and then error at the end and crash to windows with some kind of dll error. If so then you will need the patch, which is just a dll file. Extract this file into your AM3 folder and you should be good to go.

Attachment 16025


----------



## sladesurfer

Here's mine
Total (161,180)

3Dmark05
(7950)
3Dmark01
(31,991)
3Dmark03
(16,540)
Aquamark3
(104,629)


----------



## Burn

Yea, I got one of those.


----------



## Burn

Val, updated previous post with new AM3 score


----------



## busa

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4328845
an update for my 03 score
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1325457
and my 05 score


----------



## bigvaL

Updated busa, hpdwipmonkey and DaGuv.

Added Burn.

Sladesurfer, you need the validation links for all 3dmarks. Crashovride you need the compare links, check the other links posted and you'll see what is needed.

DaGuv now holds number 1, deathdispenser was bumped down to number 2 and jinra was bumped to number 3. Busa took back fourth place aswell.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigval*

Updated busa, hpdwipmonkey and DaGuv.

Added Burn.

Sladesurfer, you need the validation links for all 3dmarks. Crashovride you need the compare links, check the other links posted and you'll see what is needed.

DaGuv now holds number 1, deathdispenser was bumped down to number 2 and jinra was bumped to number 3. Busa took back fourth place aswell.


Okay I understand here they are;
3D '05
3D '03
3D '01


----------



## bigvaL

Alright added, whats the videocard clocks crashovride?


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigval*

Alright added, whats the videocard clocks crashovride?


575 core and 1280 mem. I also just did another run at AM3 so here it is.


----------



## crashovride02

I was also looking at the list and noticed that you have the wrong 3D scores for all of them. My scores are the lower of the 2 in the comparo. I was wondering why my overall score was so high.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashovride02*

I was also looking at the list and noticed that you have the wrong 3D scores for all of them. My scores are the lower of the 2 in the comparo. I was wondering why my overall score was so high.










I feel stupid. Apparently I gave you the wrong links. I will try this again. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## bigvaL

Updated the table for the fifth time tonight haha.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigval*

Updated the table for the fifth time tonight haha.










Sorry to be such a pain. I will try this one more time.








3D '05
3D '03
3D '01

I think I got it right this time:swearing:


----------



## Alfargo

I hope these numbers are ok.

3Dmark01- 24617
3Dmark03- 19534
3Dmark05- 9207
Auquamark-86400

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8813716
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4448070
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1517751

I hope these links work. Also how do I post the pictures?
Are these numbers good for running at 2200mhz? I am new to overclocking, any tips would be appreciated (I have already crashed my system several times lol).


----------



## Alfargo

I think I got these to post....









Attachment 16173

Attachment 16174

Attachment 16175

Attachment 16176


----------



## bigvaL

Added alfargo. Those numbers are alright. What clocks were the cards at?


----------



## Alfargo

whatever the Default is. The only thing I changed was the preset over clocking to +10% in the bios. I have not messed with anything else yet. Still new to overclocking.

Thanks for adding me.


----------



## Alfargo

I have changed my gpu clock speeds so the nubers are a little higher than before.
AMD Athlon x2 3800+
Evga 6800gs
gpu clock at 464/1001

3Dmark01 - 24865
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8814449
Attachment 16199

3Dmark03 - 20635
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4449530
Attachment 16200

3Dmark05 - 9696
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1520247
Attachment 16201

Aquamark03 - 87467
Attachment 16202

These are my new numbers, only changes to my system over stock are: over clocked 10% from 2000mhz to 2200mhz, gpu overclocked from 425/1000 to 464/1001.

Alfargo


----------



## bigvaL

Updated alfargo.


----------



## OC Newbie

Opteron 148 @ 3.4 GHz
2x XFX GeForce 7800GTX 256MB in SLI @ Stock XFX speeds (491/1255)

3DMark2001 - 37721
3DMark03 - 30284
3DMark05 - 14497
AquaMark3 - 120,697

Total is 203,199

I need my friend to finish my SLI phase change cooler, once I get that, I'll volt mod the videocards!


----------



## DaGuv

Damn you OC Newbie.







At least I had top spot for a few days. Got a new AM3 score to post tonight but its still not enough. Get my tec setup in a week or two so it'll be a nice contest lol.


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigval*

Updated busa, hpdwipmonkey and DaGuv.

Added Burn.

Sladesurfer, you need the validation links for all 3dmarks. Crashovride you need the compare links, check the other links posted and you'll see what is needed.

DaGuv now holds number 1, deathdispenser was bumped down to number 2 and jinra was bumped to number 3. Busa took back fourth place aswell.


ohh, yeah i forgot about that







here you go








3dmarko5
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1454159
3dmark03
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4411293
3dmark01
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8803990
pcmark05
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?pcm05=191207
Aquamark3


----------



## OC Newbie

sladesurfer unfortunately your 3DMark links lead to the Project manager. PCnerd talks about how to get a proper 3DMark URL here.


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC Newbie*

sladesurfer unfortunately your 3DMark links lead to the Project manager. PCnerd talks about how to get a proper 3DMark URL here.










Thanks, just edited it. What about now??


----------



## OC Newbie

sladesurfer.

Here are your 3DMark links, no you didn't post them right but I am able to extract enough info to get you the links.









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8803990

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4411293

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1454159

PCMark05 numbers are not necessary.


----------



## Jazino

3dmark01se 27611 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8817196

3dmark03 13284 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4454837

3dmark05 6434 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1528943
aquamark3 81,698 

x800gto2 (unlocked 16 pipes) 530/575

AMD 3700SD 2.64Ghz

TOTAL 129,027


----------



## bigvaL

Jazino, you didnt give the correct 3dmark links, you need the compare urls that you can see from everyone elses posts.

OC_Newbie is now the "by far" number one spot holder!! Good job with that one man!

sladesurfer has been updated and I fixed the CPU hdpwipmonkey.

Only one more spot and the table is full!


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashovride02*

Sorry to be such a pain. I will try this one more time.








3D '05
3D '03
3D '01

I think I got it right this time:swearing:


Can you change my scores? I posted the wrong ones before. I quoted my last post with the correct links. Sorry for the confusion. I wish my 6600GT was that fast!!


----------



## ncsa

AMD Opteron 146 S939 CABYE 0540 FPAW @ 3400Mhz
(SLi) Leadtek 6600GT TDH @ 579 / 1180
DFI nF4 SLi-DR Expert 11-17 / Orange
GeIL Ultra-X PC3200 2 x 512Mb

Total: 159,549

3DM01
310x10 (27,788)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8788537



3DM03
340x10 (17,396)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4457523



3DM05 (7,635)
340x10
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1533501



AQM3D (104,730)
350x10


----------



## DaGuv

Ok, this is my last attempt with this memory, as my BH-5 arrives tomorrow









AMD Opteron 150
2 x Leadtek 7800GTX TDH @ 630 / 1960 (max)
DFI nF4 SLi-DR 623-2
GeIL Ultra 4400 2 x 512Mb

*Total: 196,078*

3DM01
(36,041)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8817920



3DM03
(35,700)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4440181



3DM05 
(14,499)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1509317



AQM3D 
(109,838)


----------



## bigvaL

Updated ncsa, ThaGuv, crashovride and Jazino.

I also fixed shawnmcgrail, he was down 2 spots and he shouldnt have been.


----------



## urb4n

Here are mine updated scores... done with card oc to 430/1150


----------



## SpookedJunglist

I decided to go ahead and join in on the fun. Here are my links and scores









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8823730 for 3dmark2001se
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4467675 for 3dmark03
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1551153 for 3dmark05
http://www.rigshowcase.com/img/45WQVwf/1586 aquamark3

3dmark2001se score 22148
3dmark03 score 13130
3dmark05 score 5597
aquamark3 score 69775
total score = 110650

Guess that puts me in the top 20








Oh specs are as follows
CPU Intel P4 3.2ghz @ 3.68ghz 230x16
Motherboard Abit IC7g maxII
Ram 1gig Samsung TCCD @ 230mhz 
CAS latency = 2.5
RAS to CAS Delay = 3
RAS Precharge = 4
Cycle time (tras) = 8
GPU PNY nVidia GeForce 6800gt @ 391mhz Core 1150mhz memory 
Drivers XtremeG 81.85

These are my day to day Settings








I have not decided to tweak any of these. Some of these scores are just what I had in the ORB


----------



## DaGuv

3DMark05 update.
14,576
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1542859

Aquamark3 update.
110,601


Total 196,918

At least I claimed the top spot for 3DMark05 lol. Although I'll probibly get knocked off later today lol









Time to join the Phase-change club me finks


----------



## bigvaL

Updated DaGuv and added SpookedJunglist.

urb4n you need to post the 3dmark compare links.

The table is now full. Let the bumping begin!


----------



## DaGuv

Really sorry Bigval... got another update









AM3: 111,417


----------



## Crash

Updated









05 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1561156 *Edit - 7711*

01 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8824397

03 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4531009

*Aquamark edited 01/05/06*


----------



## bigvaL

Updated Crash and DaGuv.


----------



## deathdispenser

update please...









same rig @ 255 X 11

am3 120,960
3d 01 35,377 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8817373
plus previous 3d 03 + 05 =

198,098 (sorry DaGuv)

will repost with new 3d 05 scores after holiday's, pushing for 14 k


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

New results @300*9 with ram running @207*2. Not the best divider, but not bad considering the ram I'm using at the moment.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1565814 - 7788
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4476389 - 16380

For some reason, 2001Se wouldn't upload, I ran the test three different times and tried all three times with no luck







But I'll include it anyways untill I get get it calidated.

AquaMark3 - 85955
3DMark2001SE - 27443

TOTAL:
137566


----------



## bigvaL

deathdispenser you have a digital camera?

Updated Crash, Krunk_Kracker and deathdispenser.

Krunk you need to get that 2001SE validated.


----------



## n19htmare

7903 score on 3dmark05
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1558023

16781 score on 3dmark03
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4471750

28753 score on 3dmark2001
(see attachment)

90139 on Aquamark
(see attchment)

Grand total of * 143576 *


----------



## AndrewBEJ

P4 550 / 3.9Ghz (24/7)
X850 XT PE 630/600 (24/7) using omega 2687

Scores
3D2k1 : 27876 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8828548
3D2k3 : 16032 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4479643
3D2k5 : 7751 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1571731
Aqua3 : 85352 :



Total scores : 137011


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

UPDATE:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4479984

7800GT @480/1200

Still trying to get the 2001Se score to validate

EDIT:
Finally! But it's not even my best effort, but it's the only one I got to validate








http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8828693


----------



## deathdispenser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigval*

Take a picture of your monitor with a piece of paper at the side that says "deathdispenser" and showing your aquamark score.







Because that score is INSANE for your setup.


not really... I broke 121k the other day.

here are 2 pics taken with a more *stable* setting


----------



## busa

A couple new scores .....not much but better







New total...179240
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1578166
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4483452
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8830437


----------



## DaGuv

Updated below


----------



## n19htmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigval*

ni9htmare you need to get that 3dmark01 to validate before I can count it. You also didnt attach your am3 screenshot.
Updated Krunk_Kracker. Added AndrewBEJ.
klewiss and HrnyGoat got bumped out of the table.


Ok here it is..

3dmark2001 score of 29223 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8832667

3dmark2003 score of 16803 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4487956

3dmark2005 score of 7980 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1586057

And Aquamark score of 90443

Grand Total of *144449*


----------



## DaGuv

***UPDATE***

Sorry deathdispenser.

3DMark05 (15200)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1588224

3DMark03 (36227)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4489272

3DMark01 (38000)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8833355

AM3 (117095)


Total = *206522*


----------



## PCNerd

YAY! OMG I got it working! I WIN!

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8836474

EDIT: 24111 @ 2.9Ghz 600/1200

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8837033

EDID2: New AM3 score!


----------



## OC Newbie

New scores from me, please keep in mind that there is *no* videocard overclocking yet.







Won't really oc the videocards till I have good cooling so the scores can only go up!









Opteron 148 @ 3.4 GHz
2x XFX GeForce 7800GTX 256MB in SLI @ Stock XFX speeds (491/1255)

3DMark2001 - 40054
3DMark03 - 30507
3DMark05 - 14594
AquaMark3 - 121,446

Total is 206,601

Haha DaGuv, just sneaked by you.


----------



## n19htmare

Mr. Big, next time you have a chance to update. My OC was 2.8, not 3.0...the SE2001 was one at 2.75. Thanks


----------



## Chopes

Benchmark Verification Links:

3dMark01SE: 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8840156

3dMark03:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4502852

3dMark05:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1613282

Computer Information Below (Using Computer In Signature):

CPU Model : AMD San Diego FX-57
Video Card Make and Model - XFX 7800GTX
Video Card Clockspeeds: 450/1250

Added Benchmark Score:

*141295*

Screenshots Attached Below:


----------



## bigvaL

Guys Im sorry but my hdd crashed and the excel document went with it! I have to remake this whole thing, I'll get to it tommorrow and update it at the same time.







Sorry for the delay. Back and running though, 500mhz faster!


----------



## PCNerd

I remade the whole thing for my buddy bigval







. You had better watch out for my X850XTPE when it gets here.. Im gonna pwnz0rz U


----------



## Chopes

Hey bigval, can you put a "updated to post #(insert post number here)" thing in the first post so we can see how far you have updated?

Thanks. Not sure if you forgot me or not lol.


----------



## DaGuv

Hehehe, Back on top lol:

3Dmark01 (38335)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8842075

3DMark03 (36420)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4506597

Total : *207050*


----------



## PCNerd

X800GTO2>X850XTPE @ 540/1300

Aquamark03 - 89151
3DMark01 - 29514
3DMark03 - 13828
3DMark05 - 6523


----------



## bigvaL

Updated oc_newbie, pcnerd, nightmare, daguv, and just my am3 score.
Chopes was added and he bumped Burn out of the table. 
Thanks to PCNerd for remaking the table. Its all back and running, this time its backed up!


----------



## Sheckmonster

3dMark01SE: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8844954
3dMark03: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4513081
3dMark05: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1631288

AquaMark:


----------



## bigvaL

Added sheckmonster which bumped crashovride out of the table. Update my 03 score and updated pcnerds am3 score.


----------



## PCNerd

Well, new drivers (NGO 5.13)! What can I say? THESE THINGS OWN!









3DMark05 - 6940
3DMark03 - 14683
3DMark01 - 31394


----------



## muffin

Opteron 146 @ 2.7
6800GS @ 485/1100 (stock)

3DMark01 SE: 27,279 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8846405
3DMark03 : 13,338 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4516077
3DMark05 : 5811 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1636419
Aquamark 3 : 78,373 - see picture VV


----------



## busa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muffin*

Opteron 146 @ 2.7
6800GS @ 485/1100 (stock)

3DMark01 SE: 27,279 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8846405
3DMark03 : 13,338 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4516077
3DMark05 : 5811 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1636419
Aquamark 3 : 78,373 - see picture VV


Nice score on that AM3 cpu score. A new 7800 would reall perk those scores up.


----------



## Burn

New AM3 score:


New 03 score: 12923
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4517503
New 01 score: 27866
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8847173
Also, new vidcard speeds: 533/490, CPU now running at 2805, 255*11.


----------



## bigvaL

Added burn and muffin. Updated pcnerd.
ShawnMcGrail and sleepy got bumped out of the table.


----------



## bigvaL

Well heres a new am3 score at 4.32ghz and 447/1220. Im not sure why the picture looks small? I printscreened and pasted into paint like usual.

New 3dmark05 = 6012
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1640397

New 3dmark01 = 26306
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8847482

New 3dmark03 = 15010
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4518042


----------



## muffin

New AM3. CPU at 2.85, not sure what the graphics card was at...I think it was 520/1130


----------



## bigvaL

Update muffins am3. Updated my am3 and all 3dmarks.


----------



## Kindredice

Finally i had some time to bench,here are my results

P4 630 @ 3.93GHz - ddr2-700 4.3.3.8 - MSI 945P - Leadtek 6800GT @ 450/1164

Aquamark3 : 78907

3dmark2001SE : 27029

3dmark2003 : 14437

3dmark2005 : 6442

126815 Total points


----------



## bigvaL

Added kindredice. |2A|N got bumped out.


----------



## |2A|N

Ok here is a few scores i gotta post 3dmark05 later cause for some reason im getting an error in the middle of it.

CH FX-55 @ 2.8 DDR400 3.3.3.8 BFG 7800GTOC 479/1.16

Auqua3 (86851)

3dmark03 (16710) http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4523995

3dmarkse01 (28353) http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8851164

3dmark05 (7814) http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1652749

TOTAL = (139728)


----------



## bigvaL

Added Rain, Formed got bumped out.


----------



## |2A|N

Ok i forgot to enable SLI when i benchmarked heh so here are my new scores.

FX-55 Stock 2.6Ghz
7800GT @ 490 1.16 SLI-Enabled

AUQ03 91779

05 11542
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1653501

03 26982
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4525648

SE01 28875
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8851513


----------



## OC Newbie

Opteron 148 @ 3.4 GHz
2x XFX GeForce 7800GTX 256MB in SLI @ 540 MHz Core / 1425 MHz Memory

3DMark2001 - 40918
3DMark03 - 33111
3DMark05 - 15253
AquaMark3 - 122,879

Total is 212161

I think this is the max my videocards can do on air, gawd when is my SLI phase change cooler going to be done...


----------



## tytlyf

1 x 6800GS

Aquamark3 *91,903*

3Dmark01 *31,948*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8851819

3Dmark03 *14,830*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4526281

3Dmark05 *6,408*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1654886

Total Score *145,089*


----------



## Micah442

Opteron 148 @ 2.96Ghz
eVGA 7800 GTX KO ACS EDITION
Stock 490/1300 OC'ed 526/1430

3DMark05 - 9,336
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1647575

3DMark03 - 19801
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4526542

3DMark01 - 33,597
» http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8851936

AquaMark3 - 100,799

Total Score - 163,533

Micah


----------



## bigvaL

Added Micah442 and tytlyf. Updated Crash and OC_Newbie.


----------



## pjlietz

CPU - Opteron 170 @ 2.8
GPU eVga 7800GT @ 502/1180

Aquamark03 - 102,174

3dmark 01 - 32,686

http://service.futuremark.com/servle...jectId=8859681

3dmark 03 - 17,948

http://service.futuremark.com/servle...=0&UID=4805252

3dmark 05 - 8,309

http://service.futuremark.com/servle...=0&UID=4805317

Total = 161,117


----------



## |2A|N

Here are my updated scores..
FX-55 @ 2.8Ghz
7800GT @ 498 1.16 SLI-Enabled

AUQ3 93529

3DMark01SE Score 30474 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8859747

3Dmark05 Score 12382 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1683452

3Dmark03 Score 27599
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4542238

Total 163984


----------



## bigvaL

Added pjlietz and updated Rain. Muffin got bumped out.


----------



## metalman2785

Aquamark - 83,269


01- 30,773
[URL=]http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8864007[/URL]

03- 14,130
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4550537

05- 6,880
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1687180

total = 135,052


----------



## t4ct1c47

Just ran my best benchies;

*3DMark01SE - 26851*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8863977

*3DMark03 - 18744*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4544063

*3DMark05 - 8255*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1686929

*CPU* - Pentium 4 650 @ 4.09GHz
*GPU* - 7800 GTX 256MB @ 490/1300 (single card)

*Update - AquaMark3 Score*


----------



## Marshall82

So I decided to try my hand...
3DMark 01 SE - 30,141
3DMark 03 - 13,483
3DMark 05 - 6,338

During the benchmarks I had my CPU running 11*256 = 2.816 Ghz 
Ram 2-2-2-5-1T at 3.82 volts
x800GTO² Flashed to 16 pipes at 520/1140 ATI Catalyst 5.9 drivers

Aquamark 3 score (Screenshot attached) was 87,764 which gives me a grand total of 137,726, good enough to take 24th place. I'll shoot for some better scores as I try better overclocking. Please tell me if I need to give any more info/screen shots.


----------



## Marshall82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47*

Just ran my best benchies;

*3DMark01SE - 26851*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8863977

*3DMark03 - 18744*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4544063

*3DMark05 - 8255*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1686929

*CPU* - Pentium 4 650 @ 4.09GHz
*GPU* - 7800 GTX 256MB @ 490/1300 (single card)

*Update - AquaMark3 Score*


I would look into your scores they seem kind low for a 7800, to me anyway I mean kobra beat your Aquamark score with a x800xt, try closing anything in the backround.


----------



## Marshall82

Ok updated aquamark 3 score - 89,390
x850 running at 545/1220

That brings the total up to 139,052 for 23rd place

Sorry Krunk_Kracker 
My new mission is to knock tytlyf down at all costs. When i get off my butt and get x64 installed that should help if I can find decent drivers.


----------



## bigvaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tytlyf*

I'm not telling you where I get mine, by far the best available...shhh..


Driver Name NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS -XTreme-G by TRU 
Driver Version 8.1.9.8

Lol its not a secret... Xtreme G 81.98s!


----------



## jakeadin

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1706592
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4554211
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8866048

A64 4400+ @ 2.2
2 eVga 7800GTXes @ 500/1.3


----------



## smokey83647

Only got 1 test ran and I know it's not through the online results browser but I'm working that. Still need to DL Aquamark. 3DMark'05 is all I got. Hit 11,539 on it. Not my best but oh well.


----------



## Burn

Val, I have a new 05 score

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1711197


----------



## bigvaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smokey83647*








Only got 1 test ran and I know it's not through the online results browser but I'm working that. Still need to DL Aquamark. 3DMark'05 is all I got. Hit 11,539 on it. Not my best but oh well.


You need to follow the rules as outlined in the first post.


----------



## bigvaL

Updated everyone, jakeadin please fix your 3dmark05 score, then I will add you to the table. A bunch of people were added, and a bunch were bumed. Including me!







I'll come back with a 7800GTX soon enough! Muhahahaha.

Burn, nevermind it works.


----------



## Burn

New AM3 score-

Sorry for all the new links Val


----------



## jakeadin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigval*

Updated everyone, jakeadin please fix your 3dmark05 score, then I will add you to the table. A bunch of people were added, and a bunch were bumed. Including me!







I'll come back with a 7800GTX soon enough! Muhahahaha.

Burn, nevermind it works.



3dmark05, crashes windows for me however i got it to run on the third attempt tonight.

how's this?

3dmark05 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1711758


----------



## smokey83647

AquaMark3 Score - 91,376








3DMark'01SE Score - 28,554

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=8868599

I had to compress my AquaMark3 score.....it exceeded the 976.6 KB limit.

Puts me at 119,930 total.


----------



## Mikey122687

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikey122687*

New scores and got it verified this time









3DMark03 - 14083 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4518377

3DMark05 - 6750 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1640993

3DMark01 - 30074 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8849305

AquaMark03 - 92483



CPUz - http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=60958


Quote myself from the other post


----------



## smokey83647

AquaMark3 Score - 91,376








3DMark'01SE Score - 28,554

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=8868599








3DMark'03 Score - 27,159

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=4561902

I had to compress my AquaMark3 screenshot.

Puts me at 148,484 total.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Thanks for updating the Top 30 rig list and adding me to it. I've since ran 3DMark06 and tweaked my rig a little and improved all of my benchmark scores;

*3DMark01SE - 27519 *
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8871005

*3DMark03 - 18866 *
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4564074

*3DMark05 - 8405 *
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1724945

*3DMark06 - 4578 *
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=27637

*AquaMark3 - 85208*


----------



## bigvaL

Updated t4ct1c47 and added Jakeadin.
Smokey, I'll add you when you get an 05 score.
pjlietz, very soon.








Sun, we're just going to balance them all for what they are, its way less complicated.
*EVERYONE start adding your 06 scores here and when they are all here they'll be added and counted!*


----------



## travbabble

3d mark 06

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...rojectId=28599


----------



## smokey83647

AquaMark3 Score - 91,376








3DMark'01SE Score - 28,554

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=8868599








3DMark'03 Score - 27,159

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=4561902








3DMark'05 Score - 11,538

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=1725600

I had to compress my AquaMark3 screenshot.

Final tally of 160,022 points









Should place me in 13th place I believe. Not too shabby for a budget rig....


----------



## tytlyf

1 x 6800GS (stock cooler)
All on Air as usual - [email protected]

AQ3 _*91,903*_


3D01 _*32,819*_

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8874177

3D03 _*15,394*_

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4570352

3D05 _*6,643*_

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1734494

3D06 _*3,008*_

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=53545

Total Score _*149,767*_


----------



## bigvaL

Updated tytlyf. Smokey, your 3dmark links do not work, you need the compare urls. Gator I'll add you when you have all the required links.


----------



## Burn

Val, I have the new scores! CPU @ 2950!
06- 2557
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=65294
05- 6957
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=65294
03- 14721
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4574604
01SE- 32937
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8875202
Aquamark-


----------



## smokey83647

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smokey83647*








AquaMark3 Score - 91,376








3DMark'01SE Score - 28,554

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8868599








3DMark'03 Score - 27,159

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4561902








3DMark'05 Score - 11,538

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1725600

I had to compress my AquaMark3 screenshot.

Final tally of 160,022 points









Should place me in 13th place I believe.....


Edited for your pleasure.


----------



## Crash

1/28/06

Updates

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4584951


----------



## Blade

Attachment 18938

Attachment 18939

Attachment 18940

Attachment 18941here's mine

total 121588pts


----------



## bigvaL

Blade, you dont have enough points to enter the table.

Updated Crash&Burn







. Added smokey. Gator you still need your compare ulrs.

*EVERYONE ADD YOUR 06 SCORES!*

It appears 01SE now needs to be purchased in order to validate, and if that is the case, it will be removed from the thread.


----------



## Crash

Heres my best 06 score todate.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=86439


----------



## t4ct1c47

I've done some tweaking to my rig and managed to improve all my benchmark scores;

*3DMark2001SE - 28225*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8886739

*3DMark2003 - 19076*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4597203

*3DMark2005 - 8426*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1772143

*3DMark2006 - 4578*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=27637

*AquaMark3 - 87398*


----------



## Trainrobber

Opteron 154 @3150?, 2 evga sli 7800gts,@ 497 and 1134...

3dmark05 13334 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1774569
3dmark03 27664 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4599174
3dmark 01 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8887773
Aquamark3 106410 








should give me 180494 a solid 4th...woot


----------



## Marshall82

Nice scores







, I would get that chip and those cards overclocked and then get another hard drive and go raid = pure ownage system.


----------



## Trainrobber

150 raptor is my next step... My hardrive is my only weak link at the moment....


----------



## Trainrobber

Ok i did get a little more out of aquamark.. I need a different way to capture a screen shot...Im doing it with printscreen but man it sucks...------------181209...sweet...so when do i get added to the board...hehe


----------



## bigvaL

Added trainrobber, updated tactic47 and Crash.

AndrewBEJ has been bumped out of the table.


----------



## Crash

New Aqua


----------



## GatorLCA

Ok, I finally got my system to spec again and online verified

2001 - http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...?projectType=6
2003 - http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...projectType=10
2005 - http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...projectType=12

7800GT @ 513/1.17
3700+ SD @ 2.8GHz

Total = 145558

Good for 20th...but I do think we need to nix AM3 and use 3d06 instead...casue some of those AM3 scores are all out of whack


----------



## bigvaL

AM3 is still a good benchmark. 06 will be added, when everyone submits their scores.


----------



## pjlietz

Here are my new SLI scores

3dmark01 32583
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...?projectType=6

3dmard03 28772
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...projectType=10

3dmark05 13153
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...projectType=12

aquamark3d 109,450

Total - 183,958


----------



## GatorLCA

Well by overclocking a CPU also overclocks your RAM as well, and I perfrectly know how to OC a computer.

Take for instance, I just now bumped up my clock 5MHz and lowered my CAS Timing down to 2.5 and changed it from 2T to 1T, and I get 4,000 more points. This is where I think AM3 is a little wacky, because I got them from my CPU score not my Graphics Score...which I thought this was a Graphic Benchmark Top 30, not overall top 30

First pic is of the original submitted, second is the one I just did, notice that the Graphics score barely moved..I'm jsut trying to prove that the we shouldn't use this benchmark and just use the 01-06 3dMark, but if we do just use the GFX portion of it and not the total benchmark since the other bench software does CPU as well

EDIT: I added a 2001SE comparison and it was only 1K points higher


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Updates:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8894397 - 2001SE

Doing more right now


----------



## |talian $tallion

Nice, I beat ALL but one non-sli 7800gtx in 3dmark05 with my x1800 xl









*9224*


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Update!

92K in AM3 with a Venice! Yeeyee

2.79 BARELY BARELY stable, lol

2001SE
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8895758 - 29,136


----------



## pollushon

01 = http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8895863 - 29547

03 = http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4615154 - 28462

05 = http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1795085 - 12093

Aqua - 97356


Total = 167458

Was running 480/1280 on the Cards - Although the 01 report states my core speed to be 9???? and the 05 as 518??? It also doesnt recognise my CPU but states its 2.3 - Not true as I just havent goten around to o/Cing the bugger yet - need some cooling first.
Am I In?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pollushon*

01 = http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8895863 - 29547

03 = http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4615154 - 28462

05 = http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1795085 - 12093

Aqua - 97356


Total = 167458

Was running 480/1280 on the Cards - Although the 01 report states my core speed to be 9???? and the 05 as 518??? It also doesnt recognise my CPU but states its 2.3 - Not true as I just havent goten around to o/Cing the bugger yet - need some cooling first.
Am I In?


Yep, that puts you in at #7 I believe









Good job and nice setup. BTW, sometimes they do measure the speeds wrong, if I remember they report my core speed as 9 to, lol.


----------



## Crash

Update 05 and Aqua

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1796921


----------



## bigvaL

Updated Crash, pjlietz, Krunk_Kracker.

Added pollushon.

Zeus got bumped out of the table.


----------



## GatorLCA

How come mine wasn't updated??

05 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1788170 - 8,183

03 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4603861 - 17,519

01 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8892942 - 30,990

AM3 - 93,926
*
Total 150,618*

Updated with published links


----------



## |talian $tallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GatorLCA*

How come mine wasn't updated??


probably because you gave the wrong links, only you can see those scores, you need to make you score published and then you need to give the *Compare URL*


----------



## Mattngsx

I thought i would enter my benches in. All specs/clocks are up to date 
3700 SD, Single7800gt

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8901748 - *29783* 3d01
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4628974 - *17005* 3d03
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1814426 - *8037* 3d05
 Aquamark3 - *90,360*

total score *145185*


----------



## bigvaL

I updated the table but I cant update the picture until I get my main rig setup in about a week. Sorry.


----------



## Sporadic E

Well looks like this will make the list. CPU is 3700+ San Diego @ 2.8GHz. The GPU is a BFG 7800GT OC @ 490MHz/1.9GHz. Here is the proof:

AquaMark03 - 89102 (See pic below)
3DMark01 - 29574 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8904764
3DMark03 - 17161 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4635064
3DMark05 - 8042 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1822355

Total - 143879

Finally broke 8000 on 3DMark thanks to the OC. Been gettin mid 7000's with stock. I guess jacking the GPU to 490/1.9 helps too as I usally have it at 470/1.1 for everyday use since the cooler is not all that great.

Es


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=115939 - 3804









'06 results


----------



## bigvaL

*ANNOUNCEMENT*

Since aquamark3 is un-verified and such a massively rank changing benchmark, it has been removed from the table. 3dmark06 will also be added to the table. These changes will take effect in about a weeks time!

*EVERYONE POST YOUR 3DMARK06 SCORES NOW!*


----------



## Crash

Thats a good idea Val. Can we get a formal date please. The last time you said about a week it was a month


----------



## Sporadic E

Here is my updated list excluding AquaMark03.

3DMark01 - 29574 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8904764
3DMark03 - 17161 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4635064
3DMark05 - 8042 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1822355
3DMark06 - 4037 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=144136

Total - 58814
Total - 143879 (w/AM03 and no 3D06)
Total - 147916 (All tests)

See post #167 for the other screen caps.

Es


----------



## Feirax

CPU Model: AMD X2 3800+
Video Card Make and Model: eVga 6800GS
Video Card Clockspeeds: 490/1100
Total: 141409

3dMark01 (23628)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8905611
3dMark03 (21352)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4636608
3dMark05 (9605)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1824342
3dMark06 (4865)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=144468

Aquamark03 (81,959)


----------



## bigvaL

Thanks guys, keep on updating with the 06 scores!

The table with just 01,03 and 05 being counted is now live.

The table with 06 scores will go live once I have everyones (or close to everyones) 06 scores.


----------



## Crash

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1824638

8101


----------



## GatorLCA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GatorLCA*

Ok, I finally got my system to spec again and online verified

2001 - http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...?projectType=6
2003 - http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...projectType=10
2005 - http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...projectType=12

7800GT @ 513/1.17
3700+ SD @ 2.8GHz

Total = 145558

Good for 20th...but I do think we need to nix AM3 and use 3d06 instead...casue some of those AM3 scores are all out of whack











06- http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=144776

4071


----------



## Crash

32190
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8905856


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## glc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GatorLCA*

06- http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=144776

8071



Ahem. Only 4071 there buddy.


----------



## GatorLCA

lol sorry

Also,

*01 Update* - 31125
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8906000


----------



## pollushon

7526 - 3D Mark06

ORB - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=147375

*Total* = 77628


----------



## Crash

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=146337

4026


----------



## Crash

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4638591

17420


----------



## pollushon

12247 - Update on 05

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1828497

*Total*= 77782 - More to come!


----------



## GatorLCA

4116

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=148316


----------



## Mattngsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattngsx*

I thought i would enter my benches in. All specs/clocks are up to date 
3700 SD, Single7800gt

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8901748 - *29783* 3d01
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4628974 - *17005* 3d03
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1814426 - *8037* 3d05
 Aquamark3 - *90,360*

total score *145185*


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=148866 *4104* - 3d06

3d01,03,05,06 = *58929*

total w/ aquamark = *149,289*


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattngsx*

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...ojectId=148866 *4104* - 3d06

*total = 149,289*


Actually you are at 58,929 as Aquamark3d does not count anymore. Nice scores though.

edit:







should have read the whole post, lol


----------



## |2A|N

Here is my 06 score

6172

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=149999


----------



## Feirax

Updated links with X2 3800 @ 2.2GHz
Video Card Make and Model: eVga 6800GS
Video Card Clockspeeds: 490/1100

3dMark01 (24993)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8908311

3dMark03 (21612)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4644698

3dMark05 (9995)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1835217

3dMark06 (4930)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=152257

Total: 61530


----------



## Sporadic E

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8908304
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4644839
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1835292
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=152420

01 - 30976
03 - 17382
05 - 8128
06 - 4104

Total - 60590
Total without 06 - 56486

Es


----------



## one43637

CPU: Opteron 175
VGA: eVGA 7800GT CO
Clock: 501 | Memory: 1218

3dMark01 - 29232









3dMark03 - 17496









3dMark05 - 8214









3dMark06 - 4488









AquaMark03 - 94271


----------



## Nasgul

I just got this GS and have not run any other bench but 06

So here it is:

3DMark06 compare URL.


----------



## DaGuv

UPDATED SCORES

3DMark05 (*16005*)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1844262

3DMark01 (*39703*)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8912542

Will get 03 and 06 tomorrow


----------



## t4ct1c47

*My 3DMark01SE and 3DMark03 scores need updating and lowering.* I originally ran them with my Pentium 4 overclocked to 4.1GHz but this is unstable and not my day to day setting. 3DMark05 and 3DMark06 wont even run if my CPU is any higher. *To make all my scores compare with each other I have run 3DMark01SE and 3DMark03 again at my normal use clock of 4.0GHz.* If you could please amend my system specs when you come to update the score board I'd appreciate it.

For some reason my graphics card clocks aren't showing as 490/1300 on ORB and have actually shown up as 6MHz and 1457MHz on a couple of runs?









*3DMark2001SE - 27253* 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8915947

*3DMark2003 - 18840* 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4659549

*3DMark2005 - 8426* 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1772143

*3DMark2006 - 4649* 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=177017


----------



## metalman2785

Newark 4000+ @ 3.22ghz / 3.1ghz in 03
X1900XTX 720/820, catalyst 6.2

*3D Mark 01 :* *39,226*
*3D Mark 03 :* *20,571*
*3D Mark 05 :* *12,893* 
*3D Mark 06 :* *5,921*

total = 78,611


----------



## hermit

here's my scores. not in the top 30, but i'm still proud of it

CPU = intel Pentium 4 530j HT 3.53ghz
GPU = MSI NX7800GTX 498/1.38

3dmark01SE = http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8916209

3dmark03 = http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4660055

3dmark05 = http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1855220

3dmark06 = http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=167433


----------



## klnospicy

my scores

cpu: opt 148 @2.94
gpu:7800 gtx512 550/1700

3dmark01:http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=8898212
3dmark03:http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=4618892
3dmark05:http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=1857847

total:33704+20685+9853=64242


----------



## pollushon

Total Update to all my scores:

06 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=171706 - 7819

05 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1860705 - 12992

03 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4664271 - 30111

01 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8918407 - 31942

Total = 82864

Running my CPU at: 2551 and cards at 486/1280


----------



## pjlietz

Here are my new scores, everything is set as before

3d mark 06 7716

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=173273

3d mark 05 13391

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1862577

3d mark 03 28772

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4603743

3d mark 01 33389

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8919258

Total = 83268


----------



## Alfargo

Hi all, I have gotten some new hardware so I will repost all of my scores:

System:
AMD FX60 @ 2.86ghz (on all tests)
Nvidia 7800gtx SLi @ 490/1300

3Dmark06 - 8201
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=176907

3Dmark05 - 13712
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1867243

3Dmark03 - 30370
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4667509

3Dmark01se - 33605
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8920102

Total = 85888

Here are my Screen prints:
Attachment 21463

Attachment 21464

Attachment 21465

Attachment 21466


----------



## |2A|N

Val.....
We need this thread updated if not please find someone who has time to cause im tired of checking it to see if you updated it yet for the past 3 weeks now......


----------



## bigvaL

Updated. 
*I will add 3dmark06 to the table on the next update, so add your scores here or be bumped down!*


----------



## t4ct1c47

Thanks for updating my 3DMark01SE and 3DMark03 scores.









*3DMark2006 - 4649*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=177017


----------



## |2A|N

3DMark06

6172

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=149999


----------



## bigvaL

*3DMark06 is now ACTIVE!*


----------



## |talian $tallion

*3700+ SD @ 2.9ghz
AIW x1800xl 600/700*

3d01 - *33466*: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8899039

3d03 - *15053*: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4673918

3d05 - *9334*: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1797526

3d06 - *3843*: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=116119

TOTAL: *61696*


----------



## DaGuv

*5319* (3Dmark06)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=160592


----------



## klnospicy

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1876372

3dmark05 update. thanks


----------



## Remonster

20,951 3D Marks in 3D Mark 03, I just thought I'd get the first 7900GTX score up there







will retest with validation (forgot) after I OC my CPU....

This was run with below system specs, everything stock speeds and Forceware 84.20 drivers.


----------



## SideTraKd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Remonster*

20,951 3D Marks in 3D Mark 03, I just thought I'd get the first 7900GTX score up there







will retest with validation (forgot) after I OC my CPU....

This was run with below system specs, everything stock speeds and Forceware 84.20 drivers.


You can't validate yet... None of the drivers for the 7900GTX are currently accepted by Futuremark. Unless I am missing something.

I would like to post my 06 score of 6296 (1 card), but can't yet...


----------



## Alfargo

Got new numbers for 3dmark 03 and 06. Update when you get a chance please









3dmark06 - 8437
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=183647
Attachment 21794

3dmark03 - 31023
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4675923
Attachment 21795


----------



## DaGuv

*16038 *(3DMark05)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1848836

TOTAL : *97480*

Wow, with all these FX60's and 7900's appearing, its not gonna be too long before I'm knocked off the top


----------



## pjlietz

I think you made a typo DaGuv, your link is for 3dmark05.


----------



## DaGuv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*

I think you made a typo DaGuv, your link is for 3dmark05.


Haha, Imagine 16038 in 3DMark06...hehe. Thanx, and well spotted!


----------



## SideTraKd

Single Card - 6.14.10.8420 Drivers

3DMark2001SE - 32476

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8926193

3DMark03 - 23460

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4681184

3DMark05 - 11293

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1882486

3DMark06 - 6318

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=188904

Total = 73547

All results obtained on a single eVGA 7900GTX 512MB 690C/1760Mem with stock system settings.

And now I'm off to the store to grab a 4-pin power adapter so I can install the second 7900GTX stably.


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## Crash

All new scores with a 7900gt









01 - *35109 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8927237*
03 - *20979 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4683339*
05 - *9731 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1885141*
06 - *4955 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=190908*

*70774*


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## Crash

Update 3/17/2006

01 â€" 35292 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8927237
03 â€" 21279 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4689292
05 â€" 10017 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1889610
06 â€" 5044 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=196968

Total = *71632*

@ 550 X 1680


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## Elminster

AMD X2 4200: 2500Mhz
NVIDIA SLI 7800GTX: 500/1350
3DMark01 27748 - 
3DMark03 28432 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4688593
3DMark05 12341 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1892229
3DMark06 7586 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=195496
Total - 76017

Will update with further scores later. For some reason 01 scores refused to upload. Connection could not work. Tried three nights in a row.


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## busa

Here's my "06 score with 1 7800gtx at (520/1370). 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=231227


----------



## Crash

updated 06
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=211412

Update 05
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1911448


----------



## sleepy127

3Dmark05 9838
3Dmark03 20574
3Dmark06 5403
3Dmark01se 32674
My cpu is a X24400 
VC is a XFX 7900GT Extreme
core and mem clocks are 558/1780


----------



## remy5405

here ya go. should get me on the board i think. 
all scores made with intel d 955, asus p5n32 sli, asus7800gtx in sli and 2x1gig 667mhz ballistix.
opps for got the pics. lol
total 72392
3d06
3d05
3d03
3d01se
will this work?


----------



## one43637

Quote:



Originally Posted by *remy5405*

here ya go. should get me on the board i think. 
all scores made with intel d 955, asus p5n32 sli, asus7800gtx in sli and 2x1gig 667mhz ballistix.
opps for got the pics. lol
total 72392


you forgot the validation links too.


----------



## remy5405

how do i validated it? sorry wrong forum
there i think i got it my scores


----------



## SideTraKd

06 - 8642 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=189602
05 - 13278 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1923478
03 - 25703 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4713163
01 - 28183 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8938272

All marks set with the system listed in my profile
7900GTX in SLi mode
Opty 180 @2.4Ghz (stock)

I'm a little upset, actually...

While I was able to post the highest 3dmark06 score, I barely made any gains at all in 3dmark05 and 3dmark03, and I actually LOST ground in 01SE vs my single card scores...

Something is definitely not right, here...









Not sure what to do about it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Remonster

There is some CPU overhead when using SLI and 3D 01 is certainly CPU limited....also, looks like us 7900 users can actually validate now? sweet, im gonna go bench again. be back in a jiffy! lol.

EDIT/// AM3 added but could not validate, page not found??


----------



## busa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Remonster*

There is some CPU overhead when using SLI and 3D 01 is certainly CPU limited....also, looks like us 7900 users can actually validate now? sweet, im gonna go bench again. be back in a jiffy! lol.

EDIT/// AM3 added but could not validate, page not found??


AM3 is no longer used in the chart...replaced with 3D'06. Sweet score btw....
The Aquamark website has been dead for about a year now.


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

06: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=231490
05: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1938324
03: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4724991
01: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8943933

AMD FX60 @ 2.81
ASUS A8N32
2GB CORSAIR TWINX 3500LL PRO
2 X BFG 7900 GT OC IN SLI


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## blair

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (Whinny) @ 2160Mhz
GPU: XFX 7900GT 256mb with AC NV5 Rev.3 @ 542/784
OS: Win XP SP2

3D Mark 01SE 23374
3D Mark 03 17483
3D Mark 05 8574
3D Mark 06 4268


----------



## |2A|N

Update:

6337 3DMarks06 - Abit Fatal1ty SLI - Athlon 64 FX55 @ 2.8GHZ - 3-3-3-8 (1:1) - DUAL 7800GT's @ 500/1.15

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=262717


----------



## |talian $tallion

UPDATE:

*3700+ SD @ 2.9ghz
x1900 xt @ 700/800mhz*

3d01 = *33136* http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8958442
3d03 = *17360* http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4754763
3d05 = *11206* http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1969694
3d06 = *5221* http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=257133

TOTAL = *66923*


----------



## Witchfire

Opteron 165 @ 2600 MHz
X1900XT (Flashed to XTX) @ 708/805

3DMark01 : 34205
3DMark03 : 20445
3DMark05 : 12405
3DMark06 : 6427
Total : 73,428

Aquamark3 : 101,461


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## Sporadic E

Updates:

CPU AMD 3700+ San Diego 2.97GHz
BFG 7800GT SLi 475/1200

06 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=275983 - 6316
05 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1991826 - 13051
03 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4767706 - 27897
01 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8964702 - 32415

Total - 79679

Es


----------



## hermit

all right, i can be in the top 30. and my video card is not even overclocked the proper way.

i just don't have screenshots or links though.

3dmark01 = 29244
3dmark03 = 18131
3dmark05 = 8293
3dmark06 = 4912

total = 60580


----------



## AMD-rules

Here's my score (After some serious Overclocking







)

I'm very happy with it!!

6800XT softmodded, Amd 64 3000+


----------



## t4ct1c47

Main system components that benchmarks were run on;

*Pentium 4 650 @ 4.0GHz
1GB DDR PC3200
7900 GTX 512MB*

*3DMark2001SE - 28916*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8972708

*3DMark2003 - 23723*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4784719

*3DMark2005 - 9122*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2012510

*3DMark2006 - 5773*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=294222


----------



## Crash

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2008047


----------



## Biomech

3DMark06 6955 3DMarks
3DMark05 13238 3DMarks
3DMark03 30730 3DMarks
3DMark01 31854 3D marks
3DMark01 was ran without Point Sprite Speed test due to an issue similar to this.

Total: 82777

Athlon 64 3700+ San Diego
XFX 7900 GT (520MHz) x 2 (SLI)
Core: 551
Mem: 818


----------



## bigvaL

Updated. Biomech, get the rest in and I'll add you.


----------



## Biomech

Delete


----------



## Chozart

My first respectable run









Opteron 170 @ 2.6GHz
ATI Radeon X1900XT @ 650 core / 750 mem
2 GB G.Skill Extreme @ 260MHz timings 3-4-4-8

3DMARK06 (5,852) : http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=299559
3DMARK05 (11,381): http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2018426
3DMARK03 (18,686): http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4790375
3DMARK01 (31,662): http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8975282

Total: 67,581

EDIT: sorry, wrong clocks. Now ok


----------



## ThaWaxShop

*3DMark01SE *- *38529*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8975571

*3DMark03* - *19793*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4790879

*3DMark05* - *12266*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2020160

*3DMark06* - *6134*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=301153


----------



## Chozart

Updated already; finally got Crossfire running (thanks Fishie!! Catalyst 6.5 did the trick)

Opteron 170 @ 2.8GHz
ATI Radeon X1900XT + X1900 Crossfire @ 660 core / 770 mem
2 GB G.Skill Extreme @ 270MHz timings 3-4-4-8

3DMARK06 (9,437) : http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=316445
3DMARK05 (15,271): http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2035480
3DMARK03 (31,617): http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4804914
3DMARK01 (38,728): http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8981277

Total: 95,053

EDIT: I promise I won't update them for a bit







Time to actually play some games!! LOL


----------



## muffin

Opteron 146 @ 2700MHz
Club 3D 7900GT @ 562/1600

3DMark01 - 31327
3DMark03 - 20046
3DMark05 - 9551
3DMark06 - 4772

= 65696


----------



## pjlietz

Wow Chozart, crossfire really helped your scores! I guess I have to do some tweaking to stay in the top 5, lol.


----------



## jmal

*CPU Model* FX-57
*V/Card*EVGA 7800 GTX KO SLI
*V/Card Clock Speeds* 493/1324

3DMark01 28,533
3DMark03 21,392
3DMark05 13,198
3DMark06 6,888

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...?projectType=6

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...projectType=10

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...projectType=12

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...projectType=14

Last AquaMark score was 87,818 (no screen shot but can redue if needed)


----------



## Chozart

Updated my scores







Overclocking and such! See previous post.


----------



## Remonster

Okay here are my scores with a single 7900GTX at stock settings and my GPU at 4.21GHz. Im running the Forceware 91.28 BETA drivers which is why Futuremark is saying that they are not official yet. I was running with default AA and AF and with High Quality driver preferences. Enjoy, will edit this post as I do more runs.

Aquamark3: 113,991
Their results browser seems to be down?? I think, anyways I've included a screenshot because thats all the verification I can provide right now, I'd understand if you dont include my AM3 score lol.

3DMark01SE: 33144
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8987307

3DMark03: 21921
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4809203

3DMark05: 10315
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2042452

3DMark06: 6198
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=321032


----------



## Chozart

ReMonster: You're missing 3DMark01 SE, and you don't need Auqamark anymore


----------



## Remonster

Do we have to run all of them? Because I dont have 01SE and it will take a while to DL....oh well, ill get on that and post up ASAP.


----------



## Tonymontana1187

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=310068
06-5814
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2043088
05-9192
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4809712
03-26525
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8880079
01-27723

total-69254

[email protected] 7800 GT SLi 461/1.17


----------



## Barney

'05 Computer at stock =11943
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1946256
Can add about 4k just by putting the CPU to 2.7

'06 Cpu at its everyday OC, Cards at stock. = 8717
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=243811


----------



## hdpwipmonkey

Core Duo T2400 @ 2.31
2 X1800 XT in CrossFire
Stock Vid card speeds

3D Mark 06 7827 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=324861 
3D Mark 05 12520 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2046541 
3D Mark 03 29206 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4812724 
3D Mark 01 33449 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8985697


----------



## Pocketmnky

All air. No GPU Vmod (yet).

3DMark01SE 32983 
3DMark03 29206 
3DMark05 13870 
3DMark06 8899

*Total = 84958*

I think I still have room to grow but this sure is a start.


----------



## Chozart

LOL.. how'd you two get identical 3DMark03 scores?? (although the breakdown is dramatically different)

EDIT 06/03/2006: New scores... bored today









3DMark06 - 9,596: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=327496
3DMark05 - 15,577: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2049456
3DMark03 - 31,788: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4815075
3DMark01 - 39,499: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8986744

Total 96,460

CPU at 2.87GHz, GPU at 660core/770mem


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.

Remonster, run 3DMark01.
jmal, you need to post the "compare urls" not the project links.
Barney, run the other three 3DMarks.


----------



## Remonster

Fine.

Updated mine with 3D Mark 01 SE


----------



## lacentrix

heres mine in process, doesnt look to goo from the start though wit the 7900GT

01 score: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8987608


----------



## Chozart

Invalid link.

Publish the score in the ORB and submit the link that shows up right under your score.


----------



## Chozart

Fixed an issue with AtiTool... it picked up my wireless network card as a GFX card also.. LOL.. that threw it off a bit







Without the wireless card, scores improved a little.

3DMark06 - 10,047: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=330269
3DMark05 - 15,633: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2050761
3DMark03 - 34,213: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4816334
3DMark01 - 39,499: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8986744

Total 99,392

CPU at 2.87GHz, GPU at 660core/770mem

Now.. I wonder if I can OC that wireless card with AtiTool .. LOL


----------



## busa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

Fixed an issue with AtiTool... it picked up my wireless network card as a GFX card also.. LOL.. that threw it off a bit







Without the wireless card, scores improved a little.

3DMark06 - 10,047: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=330269
3DMark05 - 15,633: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2050761
3DMark03 - 34,213: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4816334
3DMark01 - 39,499: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8986744

Total 99,392

CPU at 2.87GHz, GPU at 660core/770mem

Now.. I wonder if I can OC that wireless card with AtiTool .. LOL


Damn fine scores ther chozart.....top spot for now.


----------



## jmal

Update (hope this is right)

CPU Model FX-57
V/CardEVGA 7800 GTX KO SLI
V/Card Clock Speeds 493/1324

3DMark01 28,533 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8978229

3DMark03 21,392 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4796831

3DMark05 13,198http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2026277

3DMark06 6,888 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=308179


----------



## Pocketmnky

Can't catch up to Chozart, but this should put me in the top 3.

3DMark01SE 33359 
3DMark03 35059 
3DMark05 14004 
3DMark06 9099

= 91521


----------



## Chozart

Nice scores though pocketmnky


----------



## CyberDruid

Still bottlenecked at the CPU? How about phase...nice benchies.


----------



## Niko-Time

I would have suspected some more intels up there, it looks pretty dominated by AMD...


----------



## bigvaL

Updated and made the chart easier to look at.


----------



## Biomech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biomech*

3DMark06 6955 3DMarks
3DMark05 13238 3DMarks
3DMark03 30730 3DMarks
3DMark01 31854 3D marks
3DMark01 was ran without Point Sprite Speed test due to an issue similar to this.

Total: 82777

Athlon 64 3700+ San Diego
XFX 7900 GT (520MHz) x 2 (SLI)
Core: 551
Mem: 818


Will this need to be ran again due to the point sprite speed issue?


----------



## Pocketmnky

Chances are, if you're getting the point sprite issue, you either need to clock your video card back a bit, or volt mod it. I couldn't pass point sprites either at stock settings (550/1580 on my evga CO SC) but after I volt modded, it passed with no problem. If you're worried about heat, go for a 1.35v mod and that should work too (but you won't get much of an overclock).

I don't think the scores are invalid if you can't do the point sprites test; you won't get as high of a score without the test, I think.


----------



## Chozart

I ran everything without those extra tests..mmmm maybe I should redo stuff. .. LOL


----------



## bigvaL

Guys use the following thread for ALL discussions. ONLY post scores here.

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...on-thread.html


----------



## sirkarma

Here's my Benchmarks'... my system is set to stock.

AMD 4400+ stock 2.2GHz
SLi eVGA 7900GT CO Superclock stock 550/1580

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8990814
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4824032
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2059867
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=336806

I can't wait...

I'm still learning to OC this baby that's why it's still stock for now.


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## Sixkiller

3DMark01: 19513

3DMark03: 9066

3DMark05: 3799

CPU: A64 3000+ Venice @ 2.6Ghz
VGA: Geforce 6600GT PCIe 128Mb (single) 560/1040


----------



## sleeper300

maybe ill be able to make that list after i get my new video card


----------



## bigvaL

Sixkiller run 3DMark06.


----------



## sirkarma

Thanks to one of our member I manage to OC my computer by a bit.

AMD2 4400+ @ 2330
eVGA 7900GT CO Superclock SLi stock

01 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8991935
03 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4826684
05 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2062737
06 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=339496


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## Chozart

Update:

3DMark06 - 10,098: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=346565
3DMark05 - 16,171: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2071115
3DMark03 - 34,426: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4829317
3DMark01 - 39,499: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8986744

Total 100,194

CPU at 2.88GHz, GPU at 660core/770mem

Just had to post when breaking 100k


----------



## dek-

3DMark01 - 33270 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8996374
3DMark03 - 21404 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4837169
3DMark05 - 10259 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2072898
3DMark06 - 5131 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=348379
________________
Total : 70064

AMD 3700+ SD @ 2.9
7900GT CO 585/ 1750


----------



## Tonymontana1187

Just an update!

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=345242
5999
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2069695
9468
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4823508
26655
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8880079
27723
Total: 69845


----------



## sirkarma

*update
06 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=353792
05 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2078591 
03 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4841569 
01 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8991935


----------



## Tonymontana1187

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=357379
06-6203
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2082674
05-9845
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4844831
03-27597
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8880079
01-27723

New Total-71368
ok i'm done for a while...promise


----------



## Tonymontana1187

sorry dual post


----------



## jmal

*Update*

3dmark03: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4847076

3dmark01: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9001460

3dmark05: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2085330

3dmark06: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=308179

3DMark01 34,212
3DMark03 30216
3DMark05 13665
3DMark06 7051

Total 85,146


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## gtpuser

72615 is my total score, you can get two of the validations from my signature, I need to redo the other two to be able to publish, 2001 didn't want to submit to ORB for some weird reason.


----------



## turok_t

My Total score is 102172


----------



## OpTioN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigval*
3dMark01 SE *Must have validation. No Exceptions.*
3dMark03 *Must have validation. No Exceptions*
3dMark05 *Must have validation. No Exceptions.*
3dMark06 *Must have validation. No Exceptions.*

*In order for your scores to be valid, you need to submit your score to the online results browser, and then submit all the links here.
*
*
*
*







*


----------



## Chozart

yep. Get those ORB links, and you'll take my top spot









Back to tweaking.. LOL


----------



## turok_t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

yep. Get those ORB links, and you'll take my top spot









Back to tweaking.. LOL











Hmm, i cant seem to place my marks online.... it said something is wrong with my key number.. i can only put it for 3dmark01


----------



## Chozart

You should not need a key number.. even with the free versions you can post up to five results in the ORB.


----------



## turok_t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

You should not need a key number.. even with the free versions you can post up to five results in the ORB.



OMG really?!? ok im gonna to try them now.. Thakns Chozart


----------



## turok_t

hey chozart, i cant seem to publish my results for 2001.


----------



## Chozart

Giving an error about CPU speed? I had that also... and at some point it just stopped doing that... don't know why.

I have a higher score I can't post here because of that (although you'd still beat me in total







)


----------



## turok_t

ok i think its this link then:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=374141

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2100117

Those 2 URL are under "Compare URL"


----------



## bigvaL

Turok those work. Run 01 and 03 and post those links aswell.


----------



## kurt_02f150

does this work for you?

7661 in 06

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...ojectId=323169


----------



## xF5x

Hi, here are my scores -

AMD 3700 SD @ 2.9 Ghz
Nvidia Sli 7900GT 631/1800

3Dmark01 SE (33160) http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=9011865
3DMark03 (34965) http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4880248
3DMark05 (14041) http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2121961
3DMark06 (7738) http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=395790


----------



## one43637

AMD OP 175 @ 2.4 GHz
eVGA 7950 GX2 Single @ 510/612
Driver 91.31

3dMark01 SE - 30,225

3dMark03 - 28,327

3dMark05 - 12,406

3dMark06 - 7,499

for some reason 3dMark01 would not publish so i just took a screen shot of the project manager page on ORB. hope that suffices.


----------



## The Viper

AMD OP [email protected]
eVGA 7900GT 702/1800 (single card only)

3dmark01 SE:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9014563
3dmark03:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4886138
3dmark05:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2128388
3dmark06:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=401828
Total score=78532


----------



## bigvaL

The Viper, you need to provide the compare url's not the project IDs.

Updated.


----------



## BrinNutz

BrinNutz #1
Best scores so far...
Opteron 165 CCBBE 0610 @ 3.006ghz
X1900 Crossfire Edition & X1900XTX (689/1588)
Both on AIR!

3dMark01SE 37806



3dMark03 33066
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4877876

3dMark05 16690
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2124976

3dMark06 10111
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=398843


----------



## xF5x

New scores with my Opty!

Opteron 165 CCBBE 0610 @ 2.925
7900 GT Sli @ 634/1800

3D Mark01 SE = 35955
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9015739
3D Mark03 = 36144
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4888537
3D Mark05 = 14885
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2131110
3D Mark06 = 9547
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=404490

Total = 96,531


----------



## bigvaL

Updated. I'm going on vacation for 10 days starting tommorrow.


----------



## DaGuv

Ok, fx60 in at TOTALLY stock speeds :

3DMark06 (5562)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=407477

Total *97723*

This is the only test I have run so far and is at STOCK speeds, so later this week i should get some better scores


----------



## Sheckmonster

DaGuv: That score is really low... I get 6864 with my current system on '06 so you should be getting an even better score than me, not a worse one.

BTW. here are my scores:

3dMark01SE: 28402 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9014571

3dMark03: 26036 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4886161

3dMark05: 11879 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2127587

3dMark06: 6864 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=401142

Total: 73,181

CPU OC'd to 2.5Ghz for the tests.
GPUs at stock.


----------



## DaGuv

I have litterally just dropped the proccessor in lol. The bios, windows and CPUZ don't even recognise the chip hehe, my FSB is at 200 and i only have 1gb ram atm.... I expected it to be lower than that to be honest. give me a while to get it sorted,









Edit: Just realised I should've posted this in the discussion thread.... sorry.


----------



## pollushon

Update for Big Val:

06 8050-Futuremark Verified

05 13291-Futuremark Verified

03 30548-Futuremark Verified

01 32542- Futuremark Verified

Total=84431


----------



## DaGuv

OMG!!!









Can I just say... this is my FX60 @ 2.9 and my gfx @ *STOCK*

3dMark06 *(9128)*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=414092

Total 101289
Thats me back on top for now









Wait untill I get this under my MachII... then the fun begins


----------



## pollushon

Those Core 2's are going to eat us up!


----------



## Biomech

3DMark01 - 34761
3DMark03 - 32062
3DMark05 - 13822
3DMark06 - 7246

TOTAL: 87891

Don't have a modem on this PC. I'll bring it to work to connect and submit the scores for verification.

3700+ San Diego [KAB2E]
XFX 7900 GT (520MHz) x 2 (SLI)
Core: 540
Mem: 800[/QUOTE]


----------



## bigvaL

Updated. Biomech I need the compare url's to all those scores.


----------



## ncsa

ncsa
XFX 7950GX2 570/1550 (Stock) | Single Card
X2 3800+ 3106
Drivers: 9.1.3.3

Total: 94,285

3DM01: 35,131
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9026354

3DM03: 33,853
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4907839

3DM05: 15,791
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2153138

3DM06: 9,510
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=378865


----------



## Biomech

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9026396 - 34717 3D marks
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4912577 - 32065 3DMarks
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2159083 - 13819 3DMarks

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=433532 - 7253 3DMarks

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=112154

TOTAL: 87854

3700+ San Diego [KAB2E]
XFX 7900 GT (520MHz) x 2 (SLI)
Core: 540
Mem: 800[/quote]


----------



## IanY

Hello,

I am a friend of BrinNutz and I will introduce myself as Ian. I have been invited to post my benchmarks. Thank you very much for this opportunity.

Here are the scores of my humble rig:

3D Mark 2001 44,633 Marks
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9026908

3D Mark 2003 41,911 Marks
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4901342

3D Mark 2005 17,737 Marks
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2146050

3D Mark 2006 11,132 Marks
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=419931
CPU = 2,510SM2.0 = 5,251SM3.0 = 5,064

Total Score = 115,413

The basic specs are:
AMD FX62 "Windsor" @ 3.25 Ghz or more
Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe
Swiftech, Laing and Thermochill water cooling
OCZ Platinum XTC EL DDR2 memory
EVGA 7900GTX SLI Superclock at 720 gpu/1810 memory
91.33 or 91.45 drivers


----------



## bigvaL

Updated. IanY just decimated the thread!


----------



## BrinNutz

Yea, he sure did..

Here's some new scores for me, but they don't move me up any though...

01 - 38283
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9027355

03 - 33066
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4877876

05 - 16753
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2161484

06 - 10151
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=435620


----------



## ncsa

ncsa
XFX 7950GX2 570/1550 (Stock) | Single Card
E6300 3185 (Stock Air)
Asus P5B Deluxe / WiFi
GeIL Ultra
Silverstone 750W
Drivers: 9.1.4.5

Total: 108,665

3DM01SE: 45,565
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9030704

3DM03: 37,115
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4922189

3DM05: 16,434
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2169923

3DM06: 9,551
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=445310


----------



## bigvaL

Updated. Please only post scores in this thread. Post comments in the discussion thread.


----------



## busa

Conroe baby!!!!These should work for a while till I get her overclocked a bit.








http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9038790
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4941108
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2192024
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=470125
110217 total


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## ncsa

E6300 / P5B Deluxe / 0609

CPUz: 500x7
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=118897

3DM01: 46,596
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9041325

3DM03: 37,801
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4946576

3DM03: 17,701
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2198215

3DM06: 10,283
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=477249

Total: 112,381


----------



## Chozart

Conroe e6600, 3.51ghz, X1900XT Crossfire, 677.7MHz Core/778.5MHz Mem, DDR2 @782MHz

Getting there ... top scores at 3DMark05 and 3DMark06, even though my CPU is quite a bit slower.

3DMark06: 11,277 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=478537
3DMark05: 20,586 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2199375
3Dmark03: 38,626 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4947613
3Dmark01: 60,286 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9041830

Total: 130,775


----------



## ncsa

3DM01: 50,983
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9041911

3DM03: 38,297
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4947814

3DM05: 17,951
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2201388

3DM06: 10,346
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=478857

Total: 117,577


----------



## Sdumper

Update







This is for Chozart...

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=480285
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2200839

3DMark06=> 11,435
3DMark05=> 20,449
3DMark03=> 44,277
3DMark01=> 63,346

Total: 139507


----------



## Chozart

Update for 3DMark06 (although I am not sure if scores with different clock speeds can be combined - if not then take the lower one from my previous post, since the other 3DMarks don't do as well at these settings)

3DMark06: 11,569 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=482570


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## KoSoVaR

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 3ghz
Motherboard: Gigabyte DQ6
RAM: Team Group 3-3-3-8 DDR667
Cooling: Custom Water
GPU: 1 x ASUS EAX1900XT @ 640mhz / 775mhz (1550mhz)

*3DMark06* http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=492784

Score: 6580

*3DMark05* http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2211284

Score: 12962

*3DMark03* http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4957970

 Score: 21675

*3DMark01 SE* http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9046644

Score: 46124

*Total:* 87341

I'm still working on it :-D .. Much to do.

*UPDATED THIS POST BECAUSE IT WASN'T POSTED YET :-D*


----------



## ncsa

X6800 / P5B Deluxe 0706 / 532x8 / GeIL 4-4-4-5 1:1 / Vapo LS [AC] (Stock)
XFX 7950GX2 570/1550 Stock Air

3DM01: 64,488
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9057774

3DM03: 41,392
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4978920

3DM05: 19,161
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2235578

3DM06: 10,725
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=521503

Total: 135,766


----------



## The Viper

*Updated Scores with SLI*

3dmark06=9815 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=530861
3dmark05=15032
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2244039
3dmark03=37830
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4985788
3dmark01SE=37442
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9060574
TOTAL=100119
Opty 165 @2.9


----------



## t4ct1c47

Intel E6600 @ 3.2GHz / 7950GX2 @ 550/1400

*3DMark2001SE - 52513*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9061659

*3DMark2003 - 37076*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4988556

*3DMark2005 - 16734*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2246858

*3DMark2006 - 9407*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=534717

*Total Score - 115730*


----------



## bigvaL

Updated. Sorry for the delay I've been busy..


----------



## ncsa

Thanks BV .. but just while your in the swing of things, a wee change is in order









X6800 @ 3.6 - 3.9 under simple water 
P5B Deluxe BIOS 0711
GeIL PC2-6400 4-4-4-12
XFX 7950GX2 710/1600 Stock Air
Driver 91.47

3DM01: 64,488
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9057774

3DM03: 44,699
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4991933

3DM05: 20,303
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2250883

3DM06: 11,328
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=539674

Total: 140,818

Well at least for the next 15 nano secs









Looking forward to getting back frozen


----------



## Ihatethedukes

AMD Opteron 165, 2.98GHz, Single ATi Radeon X1900XTX, 750/1660. (Except 03... it's at 760/1700)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2250663
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=539359
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4991810
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9061913

13703 -05
6909 -06
22311 -03
38405 -01

= 81328


----------



## bigvaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*

Thanks, I was bummin'







, now I'm









I provided links to my Project Manager, are they not valid? I merely added the thumbails for "show n' tell".


You need to give the "compare links".

alexisd, provide all 4 scores (01,03,05,06) in a new post, not your old post, to be added.

Updated. *Ncsa is now the new leader*. GJ!


----------



## Syrillian

Okay The Viper and bigvaL, thanks for the help, sorry for the "D'oh'!"

Here goes again,

06: 6478- http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=3727739_2
05: 11270- http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=3727739_1
03: 25206- http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=3727739_3
01SE: 43548 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=3727739_4

Total = 86502

Is right htis time?


----------



## alexisd

Let's try again.http://service.futuremark.comhttp://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2251752/compare?3dm06=525389http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4992739http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9063548


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.

alexisd please post your entries in the correct format in the future!


----------



## ncsa

X6800 @ 4.16 Ghz 520x8 1:1
XFX 7950GX2 720/1640
Driver 91.47 WHQL / FM Approved

3DM01: 66,959
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9070228

3DM03: 46,261 (Top 10 in ORB)








http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5003812

3DM05: 20,865
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2263369

3DM06: 12,040
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=554136

Total: 146,125

This brings all the results into line ...


----------



## Judge420

Ok got it uploaded this morning, here we go - 3DMark06 - 10598, 3DMark05-16,704, 3DMark03 - 40635, 3dmark01 - 40406 = 108343







. Used with Athlon64x2 4800 AM2 @3.12Ghz, SLI [email protected]/1780.


----------



## Syrillian

Update:

06 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=3727739_1

05 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=3727739_2

03 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=3727739_3

01SE - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=3727739_4

06 = 6528
05 = 11277
03 = 25343
01SE = 44099

Total = 87247


----------



## Ihatethedukes

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=561261

06 = 7038


----------



## alexisd

06=
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=543530
05=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2254130
03=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4994757
01=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9064435
Total=99063,x2 [email protected],SLI7950GT 710/1700


----------



## Ihatethedukes

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2271714 =05


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9074892 = 41796
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5016531 = 22741


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

3DMark01SE - 57979
3DMark03 - 34184
3DMark05 - 19834
3DMark06 - 10490

Total - 122487

Conroe E6600 @ 3.51GHz/ATI Crossfire running at 680/1500


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

cpu= [email protected] (3.2GHz on 3Dmark06)
gpu= 7900gtx sli @ 675\\1700

3Dmark06
3Dmark05
3Dmark03
3Dmark01se

96383 = 15th place. 
I WILL GET HIGHER







. i just have to get a better stable enough oc


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

new scores. cpu @ 3.4 GHz

3Dmark01se (single card)
3Dmark03
3Dmark05
3Dmark06


----------



## Ihatethedukes

E6600 @ 2.4GHz / X1900XTX @ 760/1720

06 = http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=613734
05 = http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2313801
03 = http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5040872
01 = http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9083579

= 80971


----------



## tubnotub1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *urb4n*


I'm curious how an 8800GTX and an 8800GS would perform










Ask and you shall receive, here you are fine sire, everything is currently at stock.

3dMark 01 SE = http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9087729
3dMark 03 = http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5048598
3dMark 05 = http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2324616
3dMark 06 = http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=626985

For a grand total of 108919, at stock settings.

CPU= X6800 ES, @ 2.93 (currently stock)
GPU= Single eVGA 8800 GTX 576/900 (currently stock)


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.

A few inactive members were removed aswell.


----------



## tubnotub1

New Scores (Semi-Overclocked... need to install water on CPU)
Intel X6800 @ 3.2
Nvidia 8800 GTX (630/2000!)

3DMARK 01 = http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9088794
3DMARK 03 = http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5051177
3DMARK 05 = http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2328026
3DMARK 06 = http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=631558

Total = 120125


----------



## The Viper

New Results, 1st tries with my E6600, cant wait to really push the CPU and GPU clocks.
3dmark01SE=49538 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9090779
3dmark03=41089 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5056295
3dmark05=17017 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2334809
3dmark05=10499 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=639882

Total=118143

[email protected], 7900GT SLI, 682core, 1746mem


----------



## Xevi

Hi.

*3dmark01SE=* 51.771 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9085270
*3dmark03=* 37.687 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5044622
*3dmark05=* 17.186 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2319253
*3dmark06=* 9.473 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=620824

C2D [email protected] 1.45v (Watercoler by Xevi) 4x512 5400UL

Bye


----------



## Xevi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xevi*


Hi.

*3dmark01SE=* 51.771 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9085270
*3dmark03=* 37.687 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5044622
*3dmark05=* 17.186 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2319253
*3dmark06=* 9.473 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=620824

C2D [email protected] 1.45v (Watercoler by Xevi) 4x512 5400UL

Bye


Sorry, Total= 116.117
2x 7800GTX256 Gainward 3500/Ultra GS


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## hdpwipmonkey

3DMark2001SE=50261 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9093422 
3DMark03=33391 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5063301 
3DMark05=15111 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2343814 
3DMark06=8567 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=651364 
Total = 107330 (I thought it would have been Higher???)
C2D E6700 (ES) @ 3.25Ghz, 7950GX2 @ 600/1200


----------



## The Viper

New Results, 2nd tries.
3dmark06=10993 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=652900
3dmark05=18456 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2345165
3dmark03=42396 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5064507
3dmark01 SE=54388 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9093923

Total=126,233

[email protected], GPU clocks=core/673, mem/1736


----------



## t4ct1c47

E6600 @ 3.3Ghz 7950GX2 @ 560/1400

*3DMark2001SE - 53203*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9074183

*3DMark2003 - 38757*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5014707

*3DMark2005 - 17274*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2280219

*3DMark2006 - 9795*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=573049

*Total Score = 119029*


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Slightly higher benchies. I've even Prime tested my system at these clock settings and they seem stable enough for 24/7 usage;

E6600 @ 3.3Ghz 7950GX2 @ 560/1400

*3DMark2001SE - 53698*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9094046

*3DMark2003 - 38981*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5065178

*3DMark2005 - 17341*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2346151

*3DMark2006 - 9899*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=654306

*Total Score = 119919*


----------



## Syrillian

New hardware update:

01SE - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=3727739_4
03 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=3727739_3
05 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=3727739_2
06 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=3727739_1

01SE = 51211
03 = 32540
05 = 17942
06 = 11019

Total = 112712


----------



## Ihatethedukes

06= http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=674673 : 6989
05= http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2361657 : 13198
03= http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5077806 : 23453
01= http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9099420 : 40779

=84419

Last go around before the DFI Infinity board hits with a 3.0G+ E6600 oh yeah!
E6600 @ 2.4Ghz Ram at 667 4-3-3-10 / 1900XTX @ 760/1720


----------



## nuclearjock

E660 3.24ghz, evga 8800gtx 659/2040.

3DMark06;http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=691218
:3DMark05:http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2371299
3DMark03:http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5082199
3DMark2001 SE:http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9101208


----------



## tubnotub1

X6800 @ 3.7
[2] 8800 GTX SLI @ 635/1010
2 Gigs Corsair EPP 6400, 1:1 @ 3-3-3-6-1T

'01:http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9101297
'03:http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5082673
'05:http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2372452
'06:http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=693485

Total = 176981


----------



## bigvaL

Updated. tubnotub1 just dominated the top 30, lol.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9103994 = 47976... this will go up.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5089845 = 23251
3.05Ghz / 730/1700


----------



## BeanymanJC

I'm kind of new to these Forums, so I hope I'm ok posting these. Just recently finished my new machine.

E6600 @3.6Ghz
Gainward BLISS 8800GTX (Single) @625/950

3DMark01 SE -61189 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9105501
3DMark03 -36440 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5093189
3DMark05 -19353 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2397651
3DMark06 -12133 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=734035

-129115


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

3.14GHz and 740/850 on my xtx

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=772074 7224
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2419251 14264
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9109015 49009


----------



## The Viper

[email protected]/ 7900GT SLI/ 694core, 1722mem

3dmark06=11283 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=765032
3dmark05=19273 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2415399
3dmark03=43505 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5101296
3dmark01=57305 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9108308

Total=131366


----------



## ultravorx

3dmark06 14118
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...ojectId=770237

3dmark05 20527
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=2418338

3dmark03 56074
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=5102701

3dmark01 se 60555

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=9108847

total: 151,274

8800gtx sli'd at stock speeds 575mhz/900mhz
e6600 oc'd to 3.2ghz


----------



## ultravorx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ultravorx* 
3dmark06 14118
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...ojectId=770237

3dmark05 20527
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=2418338

3dmark03 56074
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=5102701

3dmark01 se 60555

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=9108847

total: 151,274

8800gtx sli'd at stock speeds 575mhz/900mhz
e6600 oc'd to 3.2ghz


Just like to update my profile, redid some settings with new results:
3dmark06 15991
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...ojectId=772434

3dmark05 23182
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=2419509

3dmark03 57806
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=5103228

3dmark01 se 69675
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=9109063

total: 166,654

8800gtx sli'd at stock speeds 575mhz/900mhz
e6600 oc'd to 3.75ghz


----------



## Ihatethedukes

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=772673 7351


----------



## ultravorx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ultravorx*


Just like to update my profile, redid some settings with new results:
3dmark06 15991
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...ojectId=772434

3dmark05 23182
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=2419509

3dmark03 57806
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=5103228

3dmark01 se 69675
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=9109063

total: 166,654

8800gtx sli'd at stock speeds 575mhz/900mhz
e6600 oc'd to 3.75ghz


Last update, i promise, lol
Dag nab it tub, i cant beat your score in 3dmark03, what are you doing to me, lol!!!!

3dmark06 16329
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=775268 

3dmark05 23602
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2421511 

3dmark03 61253
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5104068 

3dmark01 se 69675
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9109063 

total: 170,859

8800gtx sli'd at oc'd speeds 630mhz/900mhz
e6600 oc'd to 3.8ghz on air!!! System wouldnt let me go higher than 1689,lol


----------



## busa

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9107148
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5060192
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2341867
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=777872
New total is 116207


----------



## The_Manual

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 3208MHz (3.2GHz, Default 2.4GHz)
nVIDIA GeForce 8800GTX (575/1800 - Stock)

3DMark 01SE: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9109482 - 54817

3DMark 03: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5104253 - 32225

3DMark 05: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2425371 - 17694

3DMark 06: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=775962 - 10412

Total = 115148


----------



## nuclearjock

E6600 3.6ghz EVGA 8800GTX 653/2100

3DMark 2001: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9110523
3DMark03: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5107036 
3DMark05: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2428254 
3DMark06: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=786731

Wish I knew why '03 is low!!!!

Nuke


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## Witchfire

2001SE:http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9111083 *52799*
2003:http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5108501 *24218*
2005:http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2431572 *14349*
2006:http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=748375 *7449*

Total Score: *98815*


----------



## The_Manual

Updates:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 - 3208MHz (3.2GHz) - Has not changed

nVIDIA GeForce 8800GTX 630/2000 (Default 575/1800)

3DMark 06: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=794035 - 10963

3DMark 05: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2432538 - 18161

3DMark 03: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5108889 - 34525

3DMark 01SE: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9111225 - 55786

*New Total = 119435*


----------



## Ihatethedukes

7880 Baby! 3.6GHz/800 -- 766/855
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=820625
26042
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5116174
15558
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2448460
55556
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9115005

105036


----------



## USFORCES

3DMARK03 kept freezing up think mady the 8800 97.44 drivers caused it?
I will post a better 03 once I figure it out....

FX 62 @ 3195 8800GTX @ 650/1010
01sehttp://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9117086 40179
03 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5124803 22344
05 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2467685 17201
06 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=853193 11120

total 90844


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## Wink

3DMark01 SE 39998 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9119344
3DMark03 39121 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5131218
3DMark05 15640 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2482833

3DMark06 10176 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=879000

total 104935

CPU Model, CPU Speed, Video Card Model (SLI or Single), Video Card Clockspeeds.

E6400 @ 2.91 Ghz, XFX 7900GTX 512MB SLI, 697Mhz


----------



## pauldovi

3dMark01SE - 60,963
3dMark03 - 32,039
3dMark05 - 19,126
3dMark06 - 10,855

Total: 122,983

I think my sound card (or lack there of) holds me back in 3dMark03. It is only one with a sound test! I think I can probably jump into 4th or 5th place once I get my P5B Dlx and my GTS volt modded and water cooled.


----------



## KillaKid

*3DMark06* - 11607
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=7376285

*3DMark05* - 18262
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=7386639

*3DMark03* - 35530
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=7386778

*3DMark01* - 54893 (Online Browser Isn't Working??)
http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/2279/3dmark01iq8.jpg

*Total Score* - 120292

*Specs* -

C2D E6600 @ 3.2Ghz
8800GTX (Single) 630/1030


----------



## Ihatethedukes

56832

3789MHz 766/855

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9120266


----------



## stargate125645

Conroe E6700 @ 3.714 GHz, X1900XTX Single @ 702 MHz/828 MHz

I broke 100,000! 100,786 to be exact!!!
3DMark01 SE - 55,481: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9121850
3DMark03 - 24,051: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5138017
3DMark05 - 14,138: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2500260
3DMark06 - 7,116: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=909530

And just for good measure...
AquaMark3 - 145,272


----------



## KoSoVaR

Conroe E6300 @ 2.800 GHz, XFX 8800GTX, Gigabyte DQ6 Rev. 1

3DMark01 SE - 44904: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9121850
3DMark03 - 35066: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5138017
3DMark05 - 16113: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2502680
3DMark06 - 10572: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=913811

106655

I'll be putting my E6600 to work soon..


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## nuclearjock

E6600 3.6ghz EVGA 8800GTX 653/2100

3DMark 2001: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9110523 = 56207
3DMark03: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5157915 = 37864
3DMark05: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2428254 = 19869
3DMark06: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=786731 = 12352

Total = 126292


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Agreed

57718 @ 3.79GHz/766/859
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9129334

29119 @ 3.79Ghz/500/600 xtx/xt "softfire"
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5161468

9304 @ 3.79Ghz/500/600 xtx/xt "softfire"
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1008980

18150 @ 3.79Ghz/500/600 xtx/xt "softfire"
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2558628

=114291


----------



## {PIintheSKY}

I am kind of new here and have been on and off for a while, so I will take this chance to introduce myself. I don't post much because I usually just search and read to try and find the info I need at any given time, so that is why I have such a low post count, Actions speak louder than words so here are the scores.

E6700 3.77 ghz SLI eVGA 8800 gtx 630/2014

3dmark06-16259- http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=4244902_1
05-23522- http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=4244902_2
03-62371- http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=4244902_3
01-71126- http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=4244902_4
total:173278 I hope I added right


----------



## Emmanuel

I won't enter the competition because my CPU sucks. If only my mobo supported intel core 2 duo. Anyway, next summer, I'll get an extreme and a new motherboard along with vista.


----------



## Robilar

X6800 at 3.2
8800gtx at 615/935

121031 Total

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9133763 56517
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5170047 34888
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2591927 18142
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1064888 11484


----------



## USFORCES

3DMARK 03 NEW score *34749*









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5175718

*EDIT:* NEWER 06 score 11238

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1068269


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## USFORCES

Hi Bigval,

Three new ones I'm done now









3DMARK 06 SCORE: 11278
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1069917

3DMARK 01se SCORE: 44429
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9136186


----------



## bigvaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stargate125645*


We need separate threads for DX10 and DX9 and below!


Not going to happen. This thread showcases the top 30 FASTEST computes on the forum. This has nothing to do with whether you have DX10, DX9, Single Card, SLI, etc. It's whatever you have.

Updated.


----------



## Robilar

Ok Lets try this again

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1087736

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2605517

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5180572

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9137626

These work.


----------



## {PIintheSKY}

Look out Tub...these new scores should be good for number 1!!! w00t!!!

E6700 @ 4.1 ghz \\ video is the same

3dmark06 - 17404 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=4244902_1
3dmark05 - 25255 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=4244902_2
3dmark03 - 63086 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=4244902_3
3dmark01 - 75398 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=4244902_4

new total: 181,143


----------



## im_not_an_artard

3dmark06 - 7081 - http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=8042118
updated 3dmark06 lol

3dmark05 - 13577 - http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=7911609

3dmark03 - 22956 - http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=7911720

3dmark01 - 48430 - http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...04&UID=7911793

Total: 92044

haha i stole #30, i think CPU might make a big difference here possibly


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.

Xevi please read the instructions and re-submit valid scores.


----------



## nuclearjock

E6600 3.6ghz EVGA 8800GTX 653/2100

turned off 2x aa in 2001 (DDUUHH!!)

3DMark 2001: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9148235 = 63906
3DMark03: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5157915 = 37864
3DMark05: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2428254 = 19869
3DMark06: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=786731 = 12352

Total = 133991


----------



## galil3o

alright, I should be good...

Opty 165 @ 2910MHz / Nvidia 7900GTX SLI (700/1600)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9150019

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5215632

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2689272

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1237887


----------



## kpavery

E6700 @ 3.25ghz / SLI 7950GT(570 MHz / 729 MHz)

Total: 96524

3dMark01 SE - 48320: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9151893
3dMark03 - 24326: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5220486
3dMark05 - 15534: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2701816
3dMark06 - 8434: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1258400


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

Current scores until my 2nd 8800GTS comes...

3dmark06: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1286184

3dmark05: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2706568

3dmark03: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5223684

3dmark01: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9153142

E4300 @ 3.6
EVGA 680i
1GB Patriot Extreme
EVGA 8800 GTS 320MB @ 620/1820


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## Joeking78

Heres my scores

01 - http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...02&UID=8291287 - 49710

03 - http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=8291388 - 43396

05 - http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=8291468 - 19610

06 - http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=8291087 - 11985

Total Score = 124701

Intel E6600 @ 3.6 Ghz / Nvidia 8800GTX KO ACS3 626/2000 / Single GPU

My 01 score seems pretty low compared to the rest







Still squeeze into the Top 10 though at Pauldovi's expense (soz







)

Picture of 03 attached


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

Went SLI, here's my scores good for 4th place =)

06 - 14640 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1388954
05 - 20879 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2765018
03 - 50816 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5246524
01 - 56880 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9161637

total: 143,215


----------



## tubnotub1

X6800 4.0, 8800 GTX SLI (635/2010)

New scores (well, 1 old):

01: 72551 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9168176
03: 68605 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5082673
05: 24656 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2809061
06: 16946 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1477175

Note that the "03 is actually my old score, I cant for the life of me beat that one, so Ill stick with it.

Total: 182758


----------



## Intervention

Heres my attempt.

3dmark 2001 = 59,191
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9168581

3dmark 2003 = 29,550
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5266783

3dmark 2005 = 18,135
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2813022

3dmark 2006 = 10,485
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1475759

Grand Total = 117,361

Run On:
Intel e6600 @ 3.6Ghz
Intel 975x XBX2
eVGA 8800GTS 320MB 625 / 1850


----------



## danm

3DMark2001 - 44983
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9173728
3DMark03 - 28338
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5281620
3DMark05 - 15472
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2847174
3DMark06 - 10269
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1544186

Total - 99062
Im not sure if Vista affected my score but o well there it is









E6600 @ 3.51Ghz (390x9) + 8800GTS 640MB @ stock


----------



## Yraen

3DMark06: 10705
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1515415

3DMark05: 16140
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2828396

3DMark03: 32945
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5270110

3DMark2001/SE: 42301
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9171122

Total: 102091









AMD FX-62 @3.03 GHZ, eVGA 8800 GTX @stock (I think







)


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.

*DO NOT POST COMMENTS HERE!*


----------



## Yraen

Gained a few points









3DMark06: 10782
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1555559

3DMark05: 16461
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2848294

3DMark03: 32949
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5282123

3DMark2001/SE: 43171
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9174039

Total: 103363

AMD FX-62 @3.08 GHz, eVGA 8800 GTX @626/2000


----------



## alexisd

New scores.single evga 8800gtx @ 629/1027,stock cooling,cpu 6700 ES @ 3.6
06=12096=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1576165
03=36579=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5286578
05=19968=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2858899
01=61836=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9175584
Total=130,479


----------



## ncsa

X6800 / Single XFX 8800GTX 660 / 2140

3DMark06 Compare URL: 12,617 4.2
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1365766

3DMark05 Compare URL: 21,142 4.3
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2753348

3DMark03 Compare URL: 41,146 4.3
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5244086

3DMark2001 Compare URL: 72,539 4.3
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9160776

Total 147,444

Aquamark3 : 225,313 4.1
http://www.hwbot.org/show.img?imageId=6734

PCMark05 Compare URL: 13,089 3.6
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?pcm05=790206


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## alexisd

New score=138,873
6700ES @ 3.6
06=12302=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1738656
05=19968=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2858899
03=42493=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5319167
01=64110=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9186739


----------



## Special_K

15704 3dmark06 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1746283
22867 3dmark05 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2938111
61917 3dmark03 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5320426
68394 3dmark01SE http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9187185
168882 = TOTAL

e6600 @ 3.6
bfg 8800gtx sli 650/1000


----------



## USFORCES

First run, Need SLI!!!

CPU: QX6700 3467MHz 
GPU: single 8800GTX 685/2020

06 14675
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1751469

05 19973
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2944038

03 46736
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5321437

01 60609
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9187492

Total:141993

Bigval can I keep my old score to since it was with a AMD and won't be around long?


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.

USFORCES, you cant hold 2 entries.


----------



## USFORCES

2nd run

CPU: QX6700 *3734* MHz
GPU: single 8800GTX 685/2020

06 14836
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1770084

03 47159
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5324922

01 63036
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9188694

Total: 145004

3RD run will be when I get a new PSU and SLI.....


----------



## cognoscenti

3DMark06: *14061* http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1661571
E6600 @ 3.2Ghz 2 x 8800 GTS 640mb SLI 620/2010

3DMark05: *20524* http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2901207
E6600 @ 3.2Ghz 2 x 8800 GTS 640mb SLI 620/2010

3DMark03 *54183* http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5304747
E6600 @ 3.2Ghz 2 x 8800 GTS 640mb SLI 620/2010
3DMark01 *60527* http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9181616
E6600 @ 3.2Ghz 2 x 8800 GTS 640mb SLI 620/2010

*Total: 149,295*


----------



## Mhill2029

See Update on post #493


----------



## t4ct1c47

My scores are rather low as I'm haveing to use the poorly optimised x64 Vista drivers.

E6600 @ 3.4Ghz
8800GTS 640MB SLi @ 600/1900

*3DMark01SE - 45212*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9182131

*3DMark03 - 47299*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5327580

*3DMark05 - 19328*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2959156

*3DMark06 - 13139*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2959156

*Total - 124978*


----------



## Emmanuel

I'll be up there the day I get either my e6600 or q6600.


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## Special_K

16009 3dmark06 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1804038
updated 169187


----------



## Syrillian

Latest benchmark set:

3DMark06 = 12675
3DMark05 = 19422
3DMark03 = 43720
3DMark01SE = 53858

Total = 129,675


----------



## nuclearjock

Added another 8800 gtx, Forceware 97.94

E6600 @3.6ghz
2x EVGA 8800 GTX Sli 637/2000

2001 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9191866 68302
3DMark03 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5334117 60430
3DMark05 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2978488 22405
3DMark06 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1823133 15750

Total: 166887


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

06: 15621 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1457938
05: 22881 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2799683
03: 52736 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5261112
01: 68412 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9166768
total: 159,650

That's a E6600 with 2 EVGA 8800 GTS OC 320MB.


----------



## Special_K

06: 16037 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1845106
05: 23262 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2985511
03: 67683 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5337893
01SE: 70093 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9193213
177075 total

3rd!!!
e6600 @ 3.6 8800gtx sli 655/1055 on 06
e6600 @ 3.6 8800gtx sli 650/1050 on 05,03, and 01se


----------



## Hailscott

Okay here is my set. I hope I get in the top 30.

3DMark 01- 44085 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9194203
3DMark 03- 36660 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5340684
3DMark 05- 16603 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3000114
3DMark 06- 10768 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1861081

C2D e6300 @ 3019mhz, 8800GTS 640 (Single), @ 650/2000, Asus P5N32-E SLi

TOTAL 108,116


----------



## busa

A prelim set with a mild overclock...
[email protected] EN8800gtx/[email protected] 630/2060 ASUS P5WDH deluxe
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9195007
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5342936
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2998827
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1864482

NEW total =136612


----------



## cognoscenti

My new score, slight improvement
E6600 @ 3.6Ghz 2 x 8800 GTX SLI 654/2030

3DMark06: 16671 Link
3DMark05: 23568Link
3DMark03 68556Link
3DMark01 72624 Link
Total: 181,419


----------



## USFORCES

First run @ CPU 3.8 SLI 650/2000

06 *19034*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1926197

05 23919
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3022615

03 *70509*

01 71346
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9197130

Total *184808*









Futuremark won't take 03 scores for anyone, all I got is a screen until its working again...

I'm not the only one here that can't post them








http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...-3dmark03.html

Soon as its up I should be at 70,000 because I gave upon tring to post


----------



## nuclearjock

New Driver,
Forceware 165.01 XP & Vista
[email protected] 2x EVGA 8800GTX SLI 659/2200
(165.01 let me bump my mem clocks higher)

3DMark2001 71390
3DMark2003 69367
3DMark2005 23184
3DMark2006 16176

total 180117

Just need a sound card to pick up '03.....
gotta shmooz wifey.


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## killerhz

CPU e6600 3.8
GPU evga 8800GTS 320 SLI 650/975

3dmark 01 SE
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9198999

3dmark 06
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=9249548

3dmark 05
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=9249236


----------



## fast94tracer

ok 
[email protected] with speedstep enabled
memory---2gb ocz sli ready ddr1066
video---dual 7950gt ko in sli 610/760

3dmark01 se----http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9199805
3dmark03 ----attached screen shot because it is not letting me submit my results
3dmark05----http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3038393
3dmark06----http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1961196


----------



## nuclearjock

E6600 @3.71ghz 2x8800GTX SLI 660/2106 Forceware 165.01

3DMark06 16545
3DMark05 23878
3DMark03 69613
3DMark2001/SE 73088

total:183124


----------



## cognoscenti

Not meant to be any comments in this thread....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuclearjock* 
Those with the appropriate authority will moderate this thread as necessary.

lol....ok

new 3dmark06 score for now

2 x 8800 GTX SLI 654/2030

3DMark06: 17664 Link
3DMark05: 23568Link
3DMark03 68556Link
3DMark01 72624 Link
Total: 182,412

*BTW this is my last submission to the benchmarks ;-)*


----------



## ncsa

X6800 @ 4414 / DFI 965-S / Single 8800GTX 660/1020 / 158.22

3DM01: 77,797
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9201039

3DM03: 46,633
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1975443
http://www.hwbot.org/show.img?imageId=19570

3DM05: 22,484
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3019168

3DM06: 13,389
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1975443

Total: 160,303


----------



## Yraen

Update:

[email protected], Single 8800 [email protected]/1000

*3DMark01:* 62162
*3DMark03:* 43810 (See attachment)
*3DMark05:* 19718
*3DMark06:* 12416

*Total:* 138106


----------



## {core2duo}werd

CPU- q6600 @ 3 Ghz
Video card 8800GTX @ 629 core and 2040 mem

3DMark01- 43466 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9197910
3DMark03- 41792 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5380392
3DMark05- 17271 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3020815
3DMark06- 12860 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1951912

Total = 115389


----------



## Special_K

06 16601 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2006453
05 24063 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3058113
03 68070 attached image
01 72388 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9202788
181122


----------



## Mhill2029

*UPDATE*

CPU: E6600 @ 3.6Ghz
GPU: Gainward Bliss 8800GTX single card @ 650/1800

3DMark06 13,419 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2005031
3DMark05 20,191 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3057572
3DMark03 44,620 (See Attached Pic) 
3DMark01 62,911 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9202690

Total = 141,141


----------



## Chozart

I am VERY impressed with this card.

CPU: E6420 @ 3.4Ghz
GPU: eVGA 8800GTS 640MB Superclocked @ 675/2210

3DMark06 12,022 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2027507
3DMark05 20,081 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3067749
3DMark03 41,959 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5373353
3DMark01 62,582 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9204096

Total: 136,644

I am glad I saved the money compared to a GTX... I mean, this is pretty nice for a single 8800GTS


----------



## 3$steak

here is my submission.... 
cpu= e6400 @ 3.2ghz
gpu= sli 8800gts 320mb 602 core 902 mem
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9203820
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2022884
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3065818
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5372644
01=54904 / 03=53934 / 05=19466 / 06=13700 total=142004


----------



## fast94tracer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fast94tracer*


ok 
[email protected] with speedstep enabled
memory---2gb ocz sli ready ddr1066
video---dual 7950gt ko in sli 610/760

3dmark01 se----http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9199805
3dmark03 ----attached screen shot because it is not letting me submit my results
3dmark05----http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3038393
3dmark06----http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1961196


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5373628


----------



## alexisd

Up date a little bit.629/2054
06=12562=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2033730
05=20251=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3070691
03=42493=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5319167
01=64110=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9186739
Total=139,416


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.

Follow the rules outlined in the first post or your submission will be deleted.


----------



## USFORCES

Heres my saved 03 ORB now that futuremark findly got it working again









3DMARK03-70509
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5378096


----------



## cognoscenti

My new system can't come soon enough!

but heres some new score on the old hardware.

3DMark06: 17664 Link
3DMark05: 23697Link
3DMark03 69047Link
3DMark01 72883 Link
Total: 183,291


----------



## nuclearjock

E6600(28A) 3.78ghz EVGA 8800GTX SLI 660/2106

Z-tweaked 165.01
modded gpu bios, shaders "encouraged a bit"

2001
03
05
06

184735

week 28A rocks.... lots more head room.


----------



## nitteo

I think I'm the first to post an ultra in here:
eVGA Ultra @ 669/2310 + e6600 @ 3.39 (1510 Fsb) 1.25v undervolted!

01 = 48402
03 = 46279
05 = 19458
06 = 12654
------------------
126,793


----------



## USFORCES

Not long








01 72140
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9208702

Total 185602


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

[email protected]/Single EVGA 8800GTX 650/1000

06: 13,056 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2105997
05: 21,071 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3100816
03: 45,862 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5386322
01: 67,526 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9208680

Total: 147,515

Good enough to keep my 9th place over my GTS system =)


----------



## Special_K

Ok, tweaked and there. nuclearjock, if you beat this again today, i'll go nuclear
















I mean come on, May 29th was my birthday, and you didn't buy me anything, at least let me keep this for a day. >_< cognoscenti that goes for you too. No purchasing 8800 Ultras and volt modding them. >_<

e6600 at 3878 Nvidia 8800GTX SLI at 657/1024

06 - 17093 link
05 - 24557 link
03 - 70015 link
01 - 74803 link

total 186,468

Taking first again. :X 6/2/07
bigvaL UPDATE NOW before they take my scores


----------



## Intervention

06 : 11068 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2125589
05 : 18488 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3108903
03 : 37657 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5389088
01 : 59191 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9168581

e6600 @ 3.69ghz
8800GTS 320MB @ 625 / 950

Grand Total = 126,404


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## The Viper

[email protected],8800GTX,630/2060

06=12597 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2150674
05=20510 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3118103
03=44305 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5392664
01=65266 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9210936

Total=142678

EDIT: [email protected], RAM at 1T 1:1 is faster then [email protected] RAM on divider


----------



## Chozart

Some more squeezing:

E6600 @ 3.69GHz / eVGA nVidia 8800GTS 640MB @ 690 / 2250

3DMark06: 12,260 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2156617
3DMark05: 20,529 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3122381
3DMark03: 42,812 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5394354
3DMark01: 64,442 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9211501

Total: 140,043

Taking down a few more GTX's









Not bad for a single 8800GTS


----------



## MADMAX22

Well got a little faster. 
E6600 at 514x8 (4.11ghz) ram 1:1 4-4-4-9 8800gts320 at 660/920

3D01= 66401 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9211978
3D03= 39435 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5395727
3D05= 20701 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3125858
3D06= 11633 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2164544

TOTAL= 138170

And yes Cognoscenti that would be nice.


----------



## alexisd

Up date here too.cpu @3.6,card evga 8800gtx 622/2000
06=12562=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2033730
05=20251=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3070691
03=44177=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5398493
01=64608=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9211773
Total=141,598


----------



## Intervention

A bit more squeezing.

01--62,526
03--38,346
05--19,410
06--11,186

Grand Total = 131,468

C2D @ 3.8GHz
8800GTS 320MB 625 / 1950


----------



## Out2kill

3dmark 06- 11014 http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=9676664
3dmark 05- 18569
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=9676862
3dmark 03se- 39144 http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=9676960
3dmark01- 46901 http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...21&UID=9677088

Total: 115628


----------



## nitteo

06 = 16,772
05 = 22,596
03 = 68,756
01 = 49,986 !#@[email protected]#[email protected]
----------------
ALL= 158,111


----------



## Silviastud

E6300 @ 3.5GHz, Evga 8800GTX 630/2200

3DMark2001 SE 55453

3DMark2003 43008

3DMark2005 19407

3DMark2006 12407

Total: *130275*


----------



## NCspecV81

My very first go at this -

3dmark01 67414 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9215290

3dmark03 60313 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5404774

3dmark05 22241 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3148406

3dmark06 15273 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2232059

total = 165,241

*edit* system in the sig with gpu's at 640/2050 *updated score a little*

I feel there is a lot more in the score - just need to update the drivers and run without so many things running in the background.


----------



## Litlratt

Update:
[email protected] [email protected]

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9215371
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5405077
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3151101
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2224156

Total: 177,936

Can a guy get an update around here? I'm clicking my finger to the bone.


----------



## The_Manual

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 - 3600MHz Primary Core Operation Frequency.
nVIDIA GeForce 8800GTX - 640MHz Core Clock, 2020MHz Memory Clock

3DMark 2006 = 12325 http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=2230057

3DMark 2005 = 20198 http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=3060010

3DMark 2003 = 43229 http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=5375430

3DMark 2001SE = 64027 http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=9215684

*Total = 139779*


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## Special_K

You would think after one new score you would stop. I should have gone to bed 4 hours ago, I'll just put it that way.

e6600 at 3902
8800gtx sli at 657/1026

06 - 17362
05 - 25067
03 - *70511*
01 - 76725
total = 189,665

Edit: new scores


----------



## Silviastud

E6300 @ 3.5GHz, Evga 8800GTX 684/2160

3DMark2001 SE 57483

3DMark2003 46001

3DMark2005 20140

3DMark2006 13167

Total: 136791


----------



## charger265

No I copied the wrong link (not thinking)

E6600 @ 3.6
8800GTS 640MB SLI @ 644\\2086
24/7 stable

Not going for the highest OC, Just a usable OC
400 x 9 = 3600
1:1 4-4-3-7 1T

06 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2260422
05 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3169417
03 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5412192
01 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9217954


----------



## cognoscenti

...


----------



## charger265

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2277118

13691 from a single Ultra on warm room air....lol

.



@ what MHz? GPU OC

Is it @ 695/2300?
When is the second one coming??? Miss money penny

01 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9219212


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## grunion

*Intel [email protected] 3952

NVIDIA 8800GTS KO [email protected] 660/2200*

*3DMark 2006>* *11896*

*3DMark 2005>* *19983*

*3DMark 2003>* *40557*

*3DMark 2001SE>* *63546*

*Total>* *135982*


----------



## nitteo

windows XP [email protected][email protected]/[email protected]

01 = 73,176
03 = 73,624
05 = 24,078

with QX6700 3600mhz
06 = 18,303

TOTAL = 189,784


----------



## Intervention

06--11,303
05--19,537
03--38,346
01--63,607

Grand Total = 132,793

C2D @ 3.83Ghz
8800GTS 320MB 625 / 1950


----------



## cognoscenti

E6600 @ 3.7
2 x 8800 Ultra

All parts still on air.

_3DMark06:17023Link
3DMark05: 24004 Link
3DMark03 74479 Link
3DMark01 75306 Link
*Total: 190,722*_

Back into 1st place, I think?


----------



## h00chi3

o.k. I could not get the online for 01 because I need to register and it wouldn't let me register, but I do have a screen shot for proof.

(had to use e6600 because I had to RMA my quad)
E6600 @ 3.2 (8x400) vcore 1.3125
2 x 8800 gts (650:1950)

3D Mark 01- 63725
3D Mark 03- 56218
3D Mark 05- 19097
3D Mark 06- 13291

total- 152331


----------



## petercintn

E6600 3475mhz
Single 8800gtx 615/2100

3DMark01 SE
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=9225929

3DMark03
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=5434861

3DMark05
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...=12&projectId=

3Dmark06
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...=14&projectId=


----------



## 3$steak

update to 3d mark 06 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2414547


----------



## NCspecV81

3dmark06 update - 15,744 w/ E6420 @ 3.7ghz gpu clock 620/1000

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2384510


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.

Cognoscenti is now the queen of the top 30!


----------



## charger265

06- 16315
05- 23271
03- 65727
01- 71635
Total 176,948

8800GTS 700\\2200


----------



## nuclearjock

E6850 @4.1 ghz 2x8800gtx @652/2120
All Benchmarks run with identical settings:

06 18130
05 26733
03 70833
2001 79788

Total: 195,484


----------



## Litlratt

160.51 drivers

2001 79194
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9234481
2003 71865
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5458099
2005 26453
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3288187
2006 18036
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2569495

Total 195548


----------



## ncsa

3DM06: 18,541
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2576196

3DM05: 23,863
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3290078

3DM03: 60,206
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5458925

3DM01: 72,106
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9234799

Total: 174,716

Q6600 G0 3713 MHz (Ultra-X 120) 8800 GTS 320 SLi (Stock Air)


----------



## alexisd

[email protected],evga 8800gtx,620/2000
06=12770=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2567857
05=21148=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3287691
03=44924=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5458016
01=67082=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9234394
Total=145,924


----------



## cognoscenti

200k beckons....

sadly my cooling is not up to the task.

3DMark06:17755Link
3DMark05: 25674Link
3DMark03 74479 Link 
3DMark01 78739 Link
Total: 196,647


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## alexisd

New update for [email protected]
06=12836=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2587620
05=21309=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3294233
01=68828=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9235413
03=45155=http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5460466
Total=148,128


----------



## charger265

E6850 @ 4.0 8800GTS 640MB @ 702/1080
17532 06
26236 05
67085 03
75480 01

Total 186,324


----------



## Litlratt

2001 79538
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9235955
2003 71974
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5461762
2005 26611
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3297459
2006 18133
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2596684

Total 196,256


----------



## AKAeric

[email protected]
HD2900xt @ 900/1100

01SE - 60891
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9236688

03 - 43832
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5463790

05 - 20659
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3302863

06 - 14065
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2611688

Total - *139447*


----------



## {core2duo}werd

q6600 @ 3.2, 8800GTX @ 660/2100

01- 59889
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9237900

03- 43253 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5466980

05- 19161
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3312168

06- 14172 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2638826

Total = 136475


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## NCspecV81

3dmark06 update!

*18.671*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2651862

Will update the rest of the scores later!


----------



## VIPERMAN69

"]http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2917845"]

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3319733

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5495711

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9248356


----------



## cognoscenti

Forgot to add mine from last week

All on air cooling









*3DMark06 18407* Global Rank HWBot.org: 103rd
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2626659

*3DMark05 26010* Global Rank HWBot.org: 78th
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3306065

*3DMark03 74820* Global Rank HWBot.org: 28th
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5465080

*MC Hammer says 'Cant touch this...'*









*3DMark2001 80800* Global Rank HWBot.org: 64th
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9237408

*200,037*


----------



## nitteo

Update to my Green Machine:

06 = 18,303
05 = 24,561 *Update*
03 = 73,624
01 = 78,363 *Update*
=============
Total = 194,851

Got these runs in before my Striker Extreme went bad. Replacing it with the P5n32e-SLI this weekend.


----------



## ncsa

E6850 @ 4.5 SLi 8800 GTS 320 648 / 1044
CPU Vapochill LS / GPU Stock Air

3DM01: 83,212
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9241977

3DM03: 62,194
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5478206

3DM05: 27,981
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3341147

3DM06: 18,249
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2720766

Total: 191,636

3DM06: 19,254 - Q6600 @ 3.9
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2689061

Total: 192,641


----------



## CyberDruid

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9242265
64008 3D marks 01

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5479051
57794 3DMarks 03

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3343222
23483 3DMarks 05

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2725984
18086 3DMarks 06

163371

CPU 8 x 457/455/454 GFX STOCK (2 x HD 2900XT)


----------



## AKAeric

Updated Scores
[email protected], CF 2900xt @ stock

06 - 17679
05 - 23720
03 - 58926
01 - 60903
Total - *161,228*


----------



## Litlratt

2001 80004
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9243954

2003 71974
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5461762

2005 26659
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3297674

2006 18151
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2597315

Total 196788


----------



## Akkarin

3DMark06 - 11324 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2762660
3DMark05 - 18409 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3355852
3DMark03 - 41472 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5485681
3dMark01 SE - 60517 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9244709

Total *131,722*


----------



## FriscoPowers

3dmark 01 se - 70375 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9245204
3dmark 03 - 61161 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5487036
3dmark 05 - 23820 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3363500
3dmark 06 - 15178 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2792656

specs: E6850 @ 3.3GHz, 8800GTX SLI @ 600/1000

Total = *170,534*


----------



## bigvaL

Updated.


----------



## lohoutlaw

Well here's mine:
*EVGa 680i NF68 SLI / E6600 2.4Ghz @ average of 3.6Ghz / 2 X 8800GTS in SLI ((EVGa 8800GTS 640Mb-BFG 8800 GTS 640Mb)) / G-Skill PC6400 2 x 1Gig.
Video clock speeds are an average of 650/940*
HWbot link Shows all bench mark scores and links.

3DMARK2001 68,651
3DMARK2003 60,557
3DMARK2005 19,415
3DMARK2006 15,524
Total = 164,171

Hope i did it right


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

3dMark01 - 62723
3dMark03 - 58627
3dMark05 - 23653
3dMark06 - 18058

Total - 163061

CPU - Q6600 @ 3.61 GHz, Crossfired HD2900XT 1GB (743/1000)


----------



## h00chi3

Well I am no 160k+ but I finally broke 150k

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...6&XLID=9251541
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=10810746
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=10810850
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=10810960

60728
56489
20574
14159

Lets hope I can keep in the top 20.

E6600 @3.2
2 EVGA 8800 GTS in SLI 625:1820
4 gigs Crucial Ballistixs @1066


----------



## VIPERMAN69

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2917845

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3319733

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5495711

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9248356

viperman69 / intel E6850 3.8GHZ / NVIDIA 8800GTS 650/1950


----------



## bigvaL

ElMikeTheMike is now the owner of this thread!


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigvaL* 
ElMikeTheMike is now the owner of this thread!









Great.And Thank's for you'r time Bigval,was a nice ride.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Updated


----------



## Chozart

Update:
E6750 @ 3.85GHz, Asus P5K-E WiFi, 2GB G.Skill HZ DDR2 1000 @ DDR2 960 - 4-4-3-5, SINGLE 8800GTS 640MB at 675MHz Core/2268MHz mem (effective).

3DMark06: 12,225
3DMark05: 21,343
3DMark03: 42,593
3DMark01: 67,277

Total: 143,438

Best score for a single 8800GTS









PS: h00chi3 has SLI-ed 8800GTS's....as he stated correctly in his posts.. please fix in the table


----------



## off chops

heres my attempt. not to bad i think. for 320mb i guess lol.

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=10869798


----------



## off chops

sorry my specs are.

q6600 at 3.375ghz. 
nvidia 8800gts 320mb at 620 core and 900 mem (SLI)


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Fixed and updated.


----------



## Special_K

3dmark06 - 19752


----------



## pjlietz

Here's my latest, been awhile.

[email protected], 8800 GTX 650/2200.

06 14584
05 20857
03 46397
01 64449

Total: 146,287


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Hey score update for 3dmark06 to 19,062. Link is in the sig.


Need to resubmit all your scores again per thread rules.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


3dmark06 - 19752


Need to resubmit all your scores again per thread rules.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I think the top ten should receive Schrute Bucks.


I'm hoping to get Reps replaced by Schrute Bucks.


----------



## cwini

3DMark06 â€" 17,518
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11012025

3SMark05 â€" 21,689
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11012273

3DMark03 â€" 62,600
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=10989585

3DMark01 SE â€" 57,956
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...6&XLID=9256936

Total = 159,763

CPU Model - Intel QX6800, CPU Speed 3.2G, Video Card Model Nvidia 8800 ultra SLI (SLI or Single), Video Card Clockspeeds 630 /1110 base

Thanks,
CW


----------



## Muhahahaha

New total score: 139,624.









Validation coming soon.









(Internet not working on my sig rig







)


----------



## cwini

3DMark06 â€" 17,518
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11012025

3SMark05 â€" 21,689
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11012273

3DMark03 â€" 62,600
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=10989585

3DMark01 SE â€" 57,956
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...6&XLID=9256936

Total = 159,763

Sorry, these links should work


----------



## cwini

ElMikeTheMike,

I made some "adjustments", new scores and links:

3dMark01 SE64,122
Link:http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...6&XLID=9262012

3DMark0367,212
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11160996

3DMark0521686
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11163607

3DMark0617888
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11163283

Total170,908

Thanks!


----------



## VIPERMAN69

THANKS AGAIN,, OVER THE 140K WOW..

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2917845

JUST 06 MARK06.. NEW SCORE


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Updated.


----------



## Transonic

Q6600 @ 3.42
XFX 8800 ULTRA (single) @ 710/2340
Xtreme-G 163.69 Drivers

3dmark01 SE - 64,406
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...6&XLID=9265215

3dmark03 - 48,669
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11273693

3dmark05 - 21,007
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11274365

3dmark06 - 15,418
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11274428

* Total - 149,500*

All air cooled rig. Quick & easy OC on the CPU but a max OC on the GPU for this cooling.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Updated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VIPERMAN69* 
RAN GREAT SCORES THIS TIME FOR MY RIG.. OVER 14k .. CAN SOMEONE PLEASE UPDATE MY SCORES ON THE TOP 30.. I SHOULD BE OVER THE 140k NOW... THANKS









You need to submit all four scores again please.


----------



## Special_K

*19752* - 06 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2936645
25067 - 05 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3169552
70511 - 03 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5412274
76725 - 01 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9217971

total 192055

06
q6600 at 3825
gtx sli at 656/1026

05,03,01
e6600 at 3902
gtx sli at 656/1026


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


*19752* - 06 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2936645
25067 - 05 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3169552
70511 - 03 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5412274
76725 - 01 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9217971

total 192055

06
q6600 at 3825
gtx sli at 656/1026

05,03,01
e6600 at 3902
gtx sli at 656/1026


So you benched only 3dMark06 with the QuadCore, and the other three with the DualCore (prior to an upgrade I'm assuming)?

No cherry picking parts.







One machine, one set of scores, just to be fair and balanced.


----------



## Chozart

Remember: SCORES only in this thread. ANY comments/compliments/complaints go in the discussion thread:
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...on-thread.html

Quite simple...not?


----------



## ncsa

CF 2900XT 512 @ 844 | 941
Q6600 G0 @ 4429 | 492x9

VapoChill LS [AC] stock / OP1000 / GeIL PC2-6400 C4 / Abit IP35-Pro stock

3DMark06 | 21,728
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3285346

3DMark05 | 28,531
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3528037

3DMark03 | 66,589
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5550256

3DMark01 | 75,652
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9267526

Total | 192,500


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Updated.


----------



## Mootsfox

I made the list! (pending verification)

2001: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9268491
2003: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5553047
2005: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3535400
2006: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3309866


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Updated.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Q6600 @ 2.96GHz
Sapphire HD2900PRO (single) @ 874/2394MHz
ATi Cats 7.9

3dmark01SE - 53,816
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9268541

3dmark03 - 42,096
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5553174

3dmark05 - 19,316
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3535774

3dmark06 - 13,621
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3310620

* Total - 128849*
74805

All air cooled rig on 2.95Ghz. Why am I not placed? Because of the most antiquated and ultimately useless benchmark still hanging around, 3dmark01.

EDIT: Also, I didn't realize how important CPU speed was to 3dmark05. It's pretty clear that at the low res of 05 my sub 3GHz quad is bottlenecking the crap out of my PRO.

While I'm here, I voted on that already and also would like to say that I think that 01 should have been eliminated about a year and a half ago.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes* 
All air cooled rig on 2.95Ghz. Why am I not placed? Because of the most antiquated and ultimately useless benchmark still hanging around, 3dmark01.

Check here

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...p-30-poll.html


----------



## The_Rocker

Q6600 @ 3Ghz - 8800GTX @ 650 / 2050

3DMark01: 56314 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9269012

3DMark03: 44000 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5554557

3DMark05: 18377 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3539128

3DMark06: 14163 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3315922


----------



## cwini

A little bump in a couple...

3dMark01 SE64,122
Linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...6&XLID=9262012

3DMark0367,212
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11160996

3DMark0521835
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11518482

3DMark0618418
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11517389

Total171,587

Thanks,
CW


----------



## {core2duo}werd

3Dmark01-61391
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9274767
3Dmark03-59158
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5570888
3dmark05-21908
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3585468
3Dmark06-17233
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3460436
Total=159690
[email protected], 8800GTX SLI stock 576/1400(effective) (I can't overclock untill i get a new PSU)


----------



## CyberDruid

Hey Mike I gotta little update.

These runs are on a Q6600 (8 x 488) on a DFI LanParty P35 UT T2R all the hardware is the same for the runs...the speed of 3904mhz is the same for each run and it's with STOCK speed HD 2900XTs in CF Raptor RAID0.

3Dmark 2001 SE 67032

3DMark03 58336

3DMark05 25765

3DMark06 19362

170,495


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Hey Mike I gotta little update.

These runs are on a Q6600 (8 x 488) on a DFI LanParty P35 UT T2R all the hardware is the same for the runs...the speed of 3904mhz is the same for each run and it's with STOCK speed HD 2900XTs in CF Raptor RAID0.

3Dmark 2001 SE 67032

3DMark03 58336

3DMark05 25765

3DMark06 19362

170,495


wow...you have 52 HD2900's in that machine. impressive....


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Updated.

You're getting close to 20K in '06 CD. Not too shabby at all.


----------



## CyberDruid

Heya Mike I got another little update. Again all the settings are the same for all 4 runs cards are stock same system etc. Running at 9 x 444 on the G0 Q6600 OCZ Titanium at 1066 (266 OC







)

19688 06

26248 05

58612 03

68419 01

172,967


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Heya Mike I got another little update. Again all the settings are the same for all 4 runs cards are stock same system etc. Running at 9 x 444 on the G0 Q6600 OCZ Titanium at 1066 (266 OC







)

19688 06

26248 05

58612 03

68419 01

172,967


nice work. wat kind of Vcore are you pumping into that thing??

i had to drop my overclocks down for a bit. its pushing summer here in australia, temps are starting to rise. my cpu is idling at 32c on water cooling.....at stock 2.4ghz







its around 28c outside and its pretty warm.


----------



## CyberDruid

DFI is wierd about CPU voltage: there are at least 4 settings that effect Vcore. And they are all secret


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

go fer 20!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
DFI is wierd about CPU voltage: there are at least 4 settings that effect Vcore. And they are all secret









lol...fair enough too. now you gone and done it though, now IM gonna have to try bench the crap out of my machine to keep one for the green team.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Update...bump
I know we have a few members over 20k in 3dmark06


----------



## CyberDruid

I am having a wierd error trying to submit 2001SE.

I get an Apache Tomahawk error that the servlet does not exist or some crap.

This is reallt pissinf me off because I just ran a good set and cannot post them until I get 01 to submit.

Any help with this? Anyone else having the same issue.

AND for the LOVE of Pete: get rid of 01!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's ******ed!


----------



## binormalkilla

Well I suppose that I should submit my scores.....I don't really enjoy benching so I may not get all the way through these old freaking 3dmarks.....
Anyhow here I am with stock clocks on my GPUs and the P5K. Maximus Formula arrives tomorrow. 
THis is on Vista x64 Ultimate.....don't have XP anymore and don't want it. 
Anyone else want to run 3dmark06 on Vista x64 for comparisoN?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*


Anyhow here I am with stock clocks on my GPUs and the P5K. Maximus Formula arrives tomorrow. 
THis is on Vista x64 Ultimate.....don't have XP anymore and don't want it. 
*Anyone else want to run 3dmark06 on Vista x64 for comparisoN*?


yeah mate.. with my GPU's core @ their factory overclocked settings and ram 30mhz+ and CPU @ 3.9ghz i get 18,131 ... my CPU started some thermal throttling i think coz it hit about 57c.

so that crossfire setup goes hard, coz my cards are 621/1030 and my CPU was @ 3.9ghz. only 1K in front of your score and you ran 3.4 ...

EDIT: just wait til i get 4.05ghz stable







i can boot in XP but not Vista...and it crashes on second CPU test.


----------



## binormalkilla

I haven't even really tried to push this G0 yet. My temps in Prime95 are 48-51C with 1.376V Vcore. I bet I can reach at least 3.6 with this chip. I can still go WAY higher on VCOre
















I keep my condo fairly cold....it's 9C outside right now and my PC is right next to my fireplace. 
My X38 board arrives tomorrow, and I'm going to install it while I watch a movie with my GF....she's cool like that. 
I'll set some BIOS options really quick and bench it before major tweaking and OCing. 
BTW check out my thread I'm working on man:
 My review on 2900xt 1Gb Crossfire; P35 vs X38

Where the hell am I supposed to download 3dmark01? What's up with that anyhow man.....old defunct benchmark FTL? If we want to bench our memory subsystems more then we could run bandwidth tests in SANDRA....or PCmark.
I guess if I want to be serious about submitting my scores I'll have to partition my slave drive and install XP again :\\ LOL XP sucks now after Vista 64 bit.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*


I haven't even really tried to push this G0 yet. My temps in Prime95 are 48-51C with 1.376V Vcore. I bet I can reach at least 3.6 with this chip. I can still go WAY higher on VCOre
















I keep my condo fairly cold....it's 9C outside right now and my PC is right next to my fireplace. 
My X38 board arrives tomorrow, and I'm going to install it while I watch a movie with my GF....she's cool like that. 
I'll set some BIOS options really quick and bench it before major tweaking and OCing. 
BTW check out my thread I'm working on man:
 My review on 2900xt 1Gb Crossfire; P35 vs X38

Where the hell am I supposed to download 3dmark01? What's up with that anyhow man.....old defunct benchmark FTL? If we want to bench our memory subsystems more then we could run bandwidth tests in SANDRA....or PCmark.
I guess if I want to be serious about submitting my scores I'll have to partition my slave drive and install XP again : LOL XP sucks now after Vista 64 bit.


lol niiice, so you havnt even got Crossfire going at 16x and 16x yet...that will be interesting.

You can get 3Dmark01 here dude

yeah man im running a dual boot, XP is so boring. awesome for benching though


----------



## CyberDruid

So no one except me is having an issue submitting 2001SE?????


----------



## Special_K

I figured I should post here before some admin tells you the same. This isn't the discussion topic so why you talking here? Scores and pictures only here.


----------



## CyberDruid

Yeah no talking about stuff here guys...

lol

Gotta give ElMikeTheMike _something to do_ once in a while


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
So no one except me is having an issue submitting 2001SE?????

my bad on the discussion.

one last quick reply before we get in trouble.. yes CD i am too. when i submit a score, it says the page is not valid and that i need to log in..which is why i have not competed in the Top 30.. is that what you meant?

ok, i wont discuss anything else here. sorry.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


I figured I should post here before some admin tells you the same. This isn't the discussion topic so why you talking here? Scores and pictures only here.










NO TALKING FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CyberDruid

STOP the talking








http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3688765 20158 06

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3653587 26190 05

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5595416 66002 03

and a 69562 01 I cannot submit...due to a server error!!!!!!!


----------



## cwini

Thanks MikeTheMike

3dMark01 SE65,641
Linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/servle...&projectType=6

3DMark0367,212
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11160996

3DMark0522682
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=12015163

3DMark0618479
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=12015544

Total174,014


----------



## gtarmanrob

ahhh... man. i get 71,899 but i cant submit. only have a screen










Hey CD, i know no more talking...but that server error, just wait a bit then keep trying. it happened to me in 06 when i got 20,035. i just waited a bit, then tried again and it worked.


----------



## CyberDruid

I have tried to submit 2001 SE for three days now...

NO TALKING


----------



## Jkenzie

I spent the rainy day trying to get the most out of my single card setup.

[email protected] 8800GTX 742/1728/2482

3DMark06: 16749 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3719336
3DMark05: 24146 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3664170
3DMark03: 52732 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5599683
3DMark01: 66651 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9281277
Total 160278

the 01 score is from last week, I ran a 73414 today but can't upload it.
here's a screen shot though.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Updated.


----------



## cwini

3dMark01 SE65,641
Linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/servle...&projectType=6

3DMark0367,212
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11160996

3DMark0522682
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=12015163

3DMark0618479
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=12015544

Total174,014


----------



## Hemi

Core2Quad6600 @ 3.816Ghz / Single GPU XFX 8800 Ultra Extreme @ 680/2.36Ghz / 2 x 1 GB GSkill 6400 HZs @ 1204Mhz

I don't think I have the tests setup right, or I wasn't supposed to use 1280x1024 for all tests. Crap scores compared to others in my same range for
3dMark06, my other are garbage compared it seems.

here are my links.

3dMark06 16114
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=5941777_1

3dMark05 21344
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=5941777_2

3dMark03 29182
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=5941777_3

3dMark01 54566
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=5941777_4

Total Scores 121,236

I see I'm already half way up the tree for my 3dMark06 scores (single gpu) from the first page on this thread, how is my other 05/03/01 scores shot bad compared to the rest then...not making sense to me if settings are all static.

No wonder, I see everyone running 01 03 & 05 @ 1024x768 resolution, hell I'm re running the above 3 tonight and should hit well over 15,000 total then. I'm gettin on that board !! lol


----------



## da9pwnsu

Gonna see if I have a chance at one of the bottom slots, but I'm still ocing and stabilizing my rig right now


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


ahhh... man. i get 71,899 but i cant submit. only have a screen










Hey CD, i know no more talking...but that server error, just wait a bit then keep trying. it happened to me in 06 when i got 20,035. i just waited a bit, then tried again and it worked.


Nice...just 10,000 shy.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Nice...just 10,000 shy.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Nice...just 10,000 shy.


smart arse







goes to show what Ultra's will do to GTX's. 685 cores / 2300 mem is huge.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Cpu= [email protected]
Gpu= 8800GT 760/1892/1021

3dMark06 14105
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4249179

3dMark05 22720
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3803118

3dMark03 42834
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5651260

3dMark01 63370
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9304725

total= 143029


----------



## binormalkilla

Well guys I'm installing XP on one of my media hard drives so......get ready. I score 19447 in Vista x64. I haven't even started OCing my CPU under water yet.....


----------



## CyberDruid

Well put down your banjo for minute and get some scores already.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Well put down your banjo for minute and get some scores already.

Seriously. Top 4 scores are about 6months old and 5-10 are getting close to a Year old.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Well put down your banjo for minute and get some scores already.










After I install XP and my water block. I'm not the biggest bencher, but hey what the hell.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binormalkilla* 








After I install XP and my water block. I'm not the biggest bencher, but hey what the hell.

Hell I will contend for the low end of this contest.







*GATHERING TESTS*

3dMark01SE: 58742
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9304852


----------



## Jkenzie

Intel Core 2 Quad 4320 MHz Single 8800GTX 792/1250

3DMark01 78370
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9304007

3DMark03 55139
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5649744

3DMark05 25137
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3799063

3DMark06 17131
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3907180

Total 175,777


----------



## Krud

oh snap, i cant wait for SLI3 Benchmarks


----------



## ncsa

QX9650 @ 4.5 GHz H20 / 4.8 Phase
SLi 8800 GTS 320 648/1044 Air

DFI i680 LT

3DM06: 20,514
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4320006

3DM05: 28,593
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3825760

3DM03: 64,621
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5657224

3DM01: 83,289
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9306713

Total: 197,017


----------



## CyberDruid

You are just getting started aren't you


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*


QX9650 @ 4.5 GHz H20
8800 GTS 320 648/1044 Air

DFI i680 LT

3DM06: 20,514
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4320006

3DM05: 28,154
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3820084

3DM03: 64,621
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5657224

3DM01: 83,289 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9306713

Total: 196,578


ONE card!?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


ONE card!?


..I know!









Is that not awesome or what?

He got 3.0 fps in Red Valley







....









ncsa... you go man! Show us the Magik!


----------



## ncsa

Ooppps ... Typo SLi for these wee 320's


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ncsa* 
Ooppps ... Typo SLi for these wee 320's









That's a relief. NOT!
Good job ncsa.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

I'll get this updated soon. Been traveling a lot the past few days for the holidays.


----------



## CyberDruid

Earning Schrute Miles


----------



## h00chi3

I am back, got my quad in, had to move back up a couple of places

Q6600 @3.6
8800 GTS 640's in SLI 633 core 1866 mem
Ram 5-5-5-15 @ 800mhz

06
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=12945919
NEW 18036

05
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=12946480
NEW 22883

03
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=12946132
NEW 61635

01
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...6&XLID=9307861
NEW 67771

TOTAL: 170325

pr0n for the quad


----------



## ncsa

QX9650 @ 4.5 GHz VapoChill

SLI 8800 GTS 512 (G92) 820/1090 Stock Air

DFI 680i LT

3DM06: 22,061
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4397725

3DM05: 28,975
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3830895

3DM03: 71,550
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5663957

3DM01: 82,946 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9309156

Total: 205,532


----------



## Litlratt

Congrats ncsa. Very impressive.
On a 680i at that.


----------



## CyberDruid

I think DFI is the only 680i with guaranteed 45nm support


----------



## ncsa

I don't think you'll find DFI making that claim









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I think DFI is the only 680i with *guaranteed* 45nm support


----------



## VIPERMAN69

CAN YOU PLEASE POST THESE...

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4388319

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3839796

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5665269

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9308868

CPU--- E6850
VIDEO CARD -- SLI 8800GTS
MEMORY 4-4-4-4-12 DUAL CHANNEL 800
TOTAL SCORE---- 176,193 HA!!!


----------



## Robilar

ATI has the edge in 3dmark05 and 06. Doesn't show up in actual game use though.


----------



## Richie P

3dm01: 74242 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9308790
3dm03: 66694 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5662980
3dm05: 28371 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3835206
3dm06: 21412 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4385866

Total - *190,719*

[email protected]
Asus P5K Dlx
Team [email protected]@5-4-4-5
2900XT [email protected]/999
Oh, and an Antec TPQ-1kW









Nice to see some *RED* scores making the leaderboard!


----------



## ncsa

QX9650 @ 4.8 GHz VapoChill

*Single *8800 GTS 512 (G92) 820/1090 Stock Air

Abit IP35-Pro

3DM06: 18,217
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4432286

3DM05: 28,335
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3845723

3DM03: 50,785
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5667110

3DM01: 86,804 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9310288

Total: 184,141

Purely for Interest's Sake


----------



## CyberDruid

I Want.


----------



## bluedevil

Mmm NCSA has me thinking of getting a QX9450 now.....







...that and a new mobo


----------



## Litlratt

Hopefully, just a few more days and I'll be able to see how a couple of GTXs will do with a cpu around 4.5 <---crossing fingers


----------



## Robilar

I'll be posting in a couple of weeks with my new E8500 as well...


----------



## Jkenzie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Hopefully, just a few more days and I'll be able to see how a couple of GTXs will do with a cpu around 4.5 <---crossing fingers

Sweet, I just scored a surplus phase to go with the new DFI board. Shouldn't take too much to rework it for the heat load of a 6600. I can't let my single card score get knocked down before it even gets posted


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ncsa* 
QX9650 @ 4.5 GHz VapoChill

SLI 8800 GTS 512 (G92) 820/1090 Stock Air

DFI 680i LT

3DM06: 22,061
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4397725

3DM05: 28,975
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3830895

3DM03: 71,550
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5663957

3DM01: 82,946
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9309156

Total: 205,532









Grats!

That is impressive!

It also makes it even more impressive what Coggy did back in August.


----------



## ncsa

Yes it shows the power of those GTX and Ultras which is why they are still the top cards.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*









Grats!

That is impressive!

It also makes it even more impressive what Coggy did back in August.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Earning Schrute Miles









Frequent Driver's Miles. In the last 4 months I've gone from Arizona to Florida to NY, and tomorrow I go down to MD. Yay









A thousands pardons for the lack of updates. My SigRig, which has the spreadsheet, has been disconnected for weeks, but tonight I finally got it. I connected the thing just to get current for you all.

So, this has been updated. Congrats to NCSA for nabbing the top spot.

As a side note, I've chosen not to include some scores from users that simply aren't on OCN all that much. If you're submitting your scores and only have 20 or so posts, but have been a member of OCN for more than 6 months, I can't justify putting your scores on the Top 30. It's just not fair to other members. If you happen to be one of said people with your scores on the table, consider yourself lucky...for now. Your scores will eventually come off. If this is an issue for you, please PM me or a Director.

Side Note 2: With my current state of affairs, please don't expect updates during the week!! I've got more travelling and moving to do, so please be patient. And if there are inconsistencies with the table, PM me (this was a late night update!)

Thanks guys.


----------



## ncsa

Thanks ElMikeTheMike









Also seems now DFI are working on a Beta BIOS for the 45nm CPUs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*


I don't think you'll find DFI making that claim


----------



## Litlratt

Congrats on #1 ncsa


----------



## nuclearjock

[email protected]/2x8800gtx modded ko bios/621/1000/1561
3DM06 21151
3DM05 26386
3DM03 72343
2001SE 79698

199578


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nuclearjock*


[email protected]/2x8800gtx modded ko bios/621/1000/1561
3DM06 21151
3DM05 26386
3DM03 72343
2001SE 79698

199578


Nice nuc








Surely that thing will bench at over 4.
I expect you to give ncsa a run for his money at #1.


----------



## cky2k6

nothing special, but I'm not complaining
q6600 at 3.4ghz
8800gt sli at 667/1000
xfx 680i sli
3dmark06 17935
3dmark05 22456
3dmark03 65909
3dmark01 67524
Total: 173,824


----------



## nuclearjock

3DM06 22001
3DM05 27223
3DM03 73133
2001SE 82193

204,550


----------



## ncsa

V.nice results







... shows the power of the GTX's (and the scaleability of nVidia cards) but also the 780i chipset, your CPU is running well too, unlike mine on the 680i LT... end result is you have more options to push forward.

Keep on going up


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

nice dude im going to try and atleast get on the list when my second GTS gets here.


----------



## nitteo

You guys are making me want to get another ULTRA and a QX9650...


----------



## Litlratt

Good job Nuc


----------



## Deezle98

Towards bottom of the list but I'm happy!
[email protected], 8800GT 715/2130
3DM01SE 64567
3DM03 42956
3DM05 22026
3DM06 13836
Total=143,385


----------



## CyberDruid

At this rate I'll be needing to build another "baller" to stay on the list...


----------



## ncsa

QX9650 @ 4.86 GHz VapoChill

SLI 8800 GTS 512 (G92) 820/1080 Stock Air

DFI 680i LT

3DM06: 24,147
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4633563

3DM05: 30,780
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3890678

3DM03: 72,344
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5684754

3DM01: 92,718 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9316868

Total: 219,989

OP1000 / VapoChill LS [AC] stock


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*


QX9650 @ 4.86 GHz VapoChill

SLI 8800 GTS 512 (G92) 820/1080 Stock Air

DFI 680i LT

3DM06: 24,147
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4633563

3DM05: 30,780
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3890678

3DM03: 72,344
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5684754

3DM01: 92,718 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9316868

Total: 219,989

OP1000 / VapoChill LS [AC] stock



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*


QX9650 @ 4.86 GHz VapoChill

SLI 8800 GTS 512 (G92) 820/1080 Stock Air

DFI 680i LT

3DM06: 24,147
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4633563

3DM05: 30,780
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3890678

3DM03: 72,344
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5684754

3DM01: 92,718 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9316868

Total: 219,989

OP1000 / VapoChill LS [AC] stock


holy ****. thats huge man. nice


----------



## CyberDruid

You quoted him in SLI man...









That is the new HIghwater mark...

Great work.


----------



## nuclearjock

I've gotta find a towel that I can throw.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ncsa* 
QX9650 @ 4.86 GHz VapoChill

SLI 8800 GTS 512 (G92) 820/1080 Stock Air

DFI 680i LT

3DM06: 24,147
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4633563

3DM05: 30,780
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3890678

3DM03: 72,344
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5684754

3DM01: 92,718
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9316868

Total: 219,989

OP1000 / VapoChill LS [AC] stock


SMASHING!

Like Nuke, where is the towel?

I was **SERIOUSLY** looking to buy another Ultra and QX9650 to play again...never mind now.

That is just WOW.


----------



## ncsa

Cheers but don't give up, I know directly 10 other people who are faster still ... and the GTX/Ultra are IMO still better GPUs (at this point in time) and on a 780 chipset will do better ... though I am surprised that the CF boys haven't been in ... they will need a few more CPU MHz to get similar results for unmodded GPUs


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
You quoted him in SLI man...









That is the new HIghwater mark...

Great work.









LOL. you made a funny.

yeah, dunno what happened there? weird.


----------



## ncsa

Seeing as the 780i boards are starting to perform well, went looking for those 11 pts to round the numbers out, found a few extra.









QX9650 @ 4.86 GHz VapoChill

SLI 8800 GTS 512 (G92) 820/1080 Stock Air (no vMods)

DFI 680i LT

3DM06: 24,246
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4660904

3DM05: 30,799
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3896462

3DM03: 72,787
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5686935

3DM01: 94,573 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9317760

Total: 222,405

PSU SilverStone OP1000 / VapoChill LS [AC] stock


----------



## Litlratt

Oooooooh, I hate you


----------



## nitteo

Just wow.


----------



## CyberDruid

I wanna QX


----------



## [NuC] R4v3N

3dmark01: 43,294
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/h...3dmark2001.jpg

3dmark03: 65,022
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/h...dMark03Run.jpg

3dmark05: 20,824
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/h...er3kmark05.jpg

3dmark06: 16,569
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/h...teran06run.jpg

TOTAL OF: 145,709









Q6600 @ 3.22ghz, 4gb Patriot Viper, 2 x 8800GT 750/1000, Vista Ultimate x64


----------



## cwini

But it's tuff!

3dMark01 SE66,142
Linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...6&XLID=9319957

3DMark0372,667
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13462519

3DMark0522682
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=12015163

3DMark0618479
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=12015544

Total179,970


----------



## Robilar

OK lets go again

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=9320894

3dmark01: 67664

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=5695502

3dmark03: 62780

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=5695502

3dmark05: 23604

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=4769020

3dmark06: 18550

CPU at 3.6, graphics cards at 650/950/1600


----------



## imapwnu

Aw man, validation required









I'd love to have a run at this


----------



## Litlratt

3DMARK01 82022

3DMARK03 73609

3DMARK05 27418

3DMARK06 22048

Total 205097

It's going to take a bit more than 4.2 to catch ncsa


----------



## cwini

My first night with the 9650...

Very little oc'ing, SLI enabled, but not 3 way...

Look in your mirror - first post, just breaking in thermally...

3dMark01 SE 76,171
Link http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...6&XLID=9323243

3DMark03 73,820
link http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13610591

3DMark05 25580
link http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13610442

3DMark06 21179
link http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13610307

Total 196,750


----------



## Litlratt

3dmark01 84451

3dmark03 74456

3dmark05 28541

3dmark06 22723

Total 210071


----------



## nickroll

.nn


----------



## ncsa

Nice results ... 440 FSB that is v.good news









Keep on going up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


3dmark01 84451

3dmark03 74456

3dmark05 28541

3dmark06 22723

Total 210071


----------



## cwini

running at 4.0 on a qx9650 should have some head room

3dMark01 SE79,620
Linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...6&XLID=9324224

3DMark0377,114
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13653774

3DMark0526123
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13653562

3DMark0621457
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13653449

Total204,314


----------



## CyberDruid

Wow....nice shot!


----------



## Fierceleaf

Just for fun I thought id show you the x1950 x1900 still representing









3dmark06 -14589
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=4878036

3dmark05 -23943
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=3940715

3dmark03 -43240
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=5704211

3dmark01 -71698
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=9324325

total = 153470


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fierceleaf*


Just for fun I thought id show you the x1950 x1900 still representing









3dmark06 -14589
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4878036

3dmark05 -23943
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3940715

3dmark03 -43240 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5704211

3dmark01 -71698
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9324325

total = 153470


holy... 14.5K with X1900 Crossfire? thats pretty impressive man. lol just shows how CPU dependant 3dmark really is.


----------



## CyberDruid

Good observation. I had no idea you could get much over 10K from those puppies.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I've got a question for you guys. My 01SE score was really low - like 47k marks. what might be causing this, when all my other scores were within acceptable ranges? Do I need to run it w/o SLI?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


I've got a question for you guys. My 01SE score was really low - like 47k marks. what might be causing this, when all my other scores were within acceptable ranges? Do I need to run it w/o SLI?


i have found that in some cases, thermal throttling can cause score reductions, if the CPU starts to choke. what temps does your CPU reach? i mean, wont cause like a 30K loss or anything.. but still.

if you're benching @ 3.8, no way you have a bottleneck..

EDIT: FYI, @ 3.9ghz with my SLI GTX's i get a little over 71K or something like that..


----------



## Litlratt

3DMARK01SE 87315

3DMARK03 74846

3DMARK05 28826

3DMARK06 23247

Total 214,234


----------



## CyberDruid




----------



## ncsa

Excellent work .. 450 FSB









The GTX's / Ultras really show their legs









Fell over this today











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


3DMARK01SE 87315

3DMARK03 74846

3DMARK05 28826

3DMARK06 23247

Total 214,234


----------



## CyberDruid

You're killing me man....

I ordered a pair of those and am still waiting...you're benching...I'm waiting...

sigh

So is that all the kick they got? 17K? Still a lot of power for a single card...

EDIT: oops...that's CF? Youch....my wallet is crying now...


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


You're killing me man....

I ordered a pair of those and am still waiting...you're benching...I'm waiting...

sigh

So is that all the kick they got? 17K? Still a lot of power for a single card...

EDIT: oops...that's CF? Youch....my wallet is crying now...


I've got a feeling that's only one card, cd. 2 gpu's on a single card.
17k and a 3.0 cpu. That ought to be illegal.


----------



## Fierceleaf

Dont worry CD, you will be getting 25k+. Im ordering two of these on monday, me and you going to have a bench war! Hoping theres a way to overclock these beasts...


----------



## CyberDruid

I don't think my Q6600 is going to keep up....


----------



## ncsa

Oh and Two







, hope it all goes well and they release some new drivers, plus have an X38/X48 chipset to be running x16 on both cards...(not a DFI either as they can't crack it with a Quad)

With one GPU you'll hit well up the list







and with two .. should see some interetsing numbers on some of the apps.... your Q6600 will have to be running hard for '06 but for the other apps turn some cores off







... or use another chip (though some will jump you for that







)

Now we don't want you complaining about 3DM01 either ... all these benchmarks are GPU dependant.. but for some you also have to tweak you system too









The NDA for the cards is lifted on 28th so I guess that is why they have not shipped them ... GL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


You're killing me man....

I ordered a pair of those and am still waiting...you're benching...I'm waiting...

sigh

So is that all the kick they got? 17K? Still a lot of power for a single card...

EDIT: oops...that's CF? Youch....my wallet is crying now...


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

t4ct1c47 has volunteered to take over these threads. He'll be in charge shortly.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*


t4ct1c47 has volunteered to take over these threads. He'll be in charge shortly.


Thx for your time and efforts El. +rep


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.


----------



## Litlratt

Nuc's not gonna like that


----------



## t4ct1c47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Nuc's not gonna like that









I don't mean to be harsh but he can submit ORB verification links like everybody else. If exceptions start being made for one person, everyone will expect it.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

great scores team!!!


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47* 
I don't mean to be harsh but he can submit ORB verification links like everybody else. If exceptions start being made for one person, everyone will expect it.

I thought he did

http://www.overclock.net/3193807-post623.html


----------



## Deezle98

E6600 @ 3.85GHz
8800GT @ 715/2150
3DMark01SE 66174
3DMark03 42956
3DMark05 22664
3DMark06 14003
Total 145,797


----------



## t4ct1c47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


I thought he did

http://www.overclock.net/3193807-post623.html


Sorry, I thought people were referring to [NuC] R4v3N who simply posted links to screenshots. I added nuclearjock's scores but forgot to move him up one spot, this has been corrected.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deezle98*


My score wasn't added???


Your score wasn't added as three of your ORB links came up as _Project Submission Invalid_. I'll add your latest scores in the next few moments.


----------



## RickJS

Damn I wish I could get on here....


----------



## Deezle98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47*


Sorry, I thought people were referring to [NuC] R4v3N who simply posted links to screenshots. I added nuclearjock's scores but forgot to move him up one spot, his has been corrected.









Your score wasn't added as three of your ORB links came up as _Project Submission Invalid_. I'll add your latest scores in the next few moments.


That's Odd? Thanks for your time


----------



## CyberDruid

You hit the ground running M8. Thanks for updating the scores!


----------



## The Viper

ahhh! Im out of the top 30, 1st time in 2yrs. hmmm better get to posting some new scores with my 8400.


----------



## Fierceleaf

I think I put up the wrong links so I'm reposting the scores, need the compare URL correct?

Qx9650 - 4100hmz
ATI x1950, x1900xtx crossfire @ 783 core, 2234memory, and 1710 memory

3dmark06 - 14589

3dmark05 - 23943

3dmark03 - 43240

3dmark01 - 71698

Total = 153470


----------



## The Viper

[email protected], [email protected]/2068 (Single)

06=14662 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4946723
05=24128 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3954352
03=49274 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5709555
01=80154 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9326417
Total=168218


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated


----------



## cwini

3dMark01 SE84,605
Linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...6&XLID=9325384

3DMark0378,717
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13705051

3DMark0527646
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13704219

3DMark0622410
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13704418

Total213,378


----------



## t4ct1c47

cwini, you need to publish the scores from within your online ORB account in order to get the correct compare link.


----------



## Deezle98

Damn, my place amongst the top 30 will be short lived, damn dual core and single card


----------



## ncsa

Nice runs .. but can you post the actual Compare links ?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cwini* 
3dMark01 SE 84,605
Link http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...6&XLID=9325384

3DMark03 78,717
link http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13705051

3DMark05 27646
link http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13704219

3DMark06 22410
link http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13704418

Total 213,378


----------



## cwini

The bottom three work fine (?), but what's wrong with the first link?


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cwini*


The bottom three work fine (?), but what's wrong with the first link?


None of them work for me either.


----------



## The Viper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deezle98*


Damn, my place amongst the top 30 will be short lived, damn dual core and single card










Dual cores and single video cards are alive and well in the top30, at least I think...hmmm


----------



## cwini

What am I doing wrong???


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cwini*


What am I doing wrong???


My guess is that you didn't have any slots left to submit a score. Try using Project Manager to free up slots and then publish your score. The link will be available there.


----------



## CyberDruid

I had no idea there was al imited number...


----------



## Jkenzie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cwini* 
What am I doing wrong???

I'm not sure, but I clicked on your link from 01/24 and it came up invalid, but now it's showing up in my project list. Project id 4876272.

Anyone know how that could happen?


----------



## CyberDruid

That happens if the link is not a published liknk...but simply a link to an unpublished run.

YOu guys need to check the Publish Box in Project Manager for the run you want to link and hit update. That will then provide the required link when it refreshes.


----------



## Witchfire

Q6600 G0 @ 3.401Ghz CPU-Z Validation
2x ATI HD 2900 XT 1GB in CrossFire
825Mhz Core, 2150Mhz Memory
DFI LanParty LT X38
G.SKILL F2-8000CL5-2GBPQ 4GB kit @ 1020Mhz 5-5-5-15

3DM06: 18414 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4964886 
3DM05: 23202 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3960082
3DM03: 68972 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5711934
3DM01: 65059 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9327301

Total: *175,647*


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cwini*

What am I doing wrong???


This is a compare link;


----------



## cwini

I have been submitting the wrong link from the beginning...

I run a new set of benchmarks this weekend.


----------



## ncsa

For Interest's Sake









QX9650 @ 4.950 GHz VapoChill LS [AC]

Single 3870x2 891/999 Stock Air (no vMods)

Abit IP35-Pro

3DM06: 23,458
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5016703

3DM05: 31,826
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3896462

3DM03: 73,233
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5715129

3DM01: 85,764
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9328439

Total: 214,281

PSU SilverStone OP1000 / VapoChill LS [AC] stock


----------



## cwini

3dMark01 SE85,077
Linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9328029

3DMark0378,832
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5716033

3DMark0528053
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3970033

3DMark0623021
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5028629

Total214,983


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.


----------



## soccirboy247

I finally downloaded and completed all 4 bench mark programs requested after a few days of work here are my totals with the browser links:

3dmark06 16708 http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13873938

3dmark05 20595 http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13854323

3dmark03 65537 http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13870134

3dmark01 47142 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9329118

Total 149,982

This is on my new gaming computer i just got last week with just some initial OCing

system:

CPU: intel quad Q6600 OC t0 3375mhz, evga 8800 GTS 512 2 in SLI 790/1999

this


----------



## {core2duo}werd

E8400 @ 4.5Ghz, 2gb OCZ @ ddr2 900, 2x 8800GTX SLI @ 660/2100.

06 = 20295 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5042229
05 = 28513 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3970897
03 = 76588 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5717098
01 = 89552 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9329159

total = 214918

i think i can get my cpu higher


----------



## Fierceleaf

cpu qx9650 - 4.3, gpu 3870x2 - stock

3dmark 06 21446

3dmark 05 28180

3dmark 03 68839

3dmark 01 76339

total = 194804


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.

Compare links only people, result analyzer links will not be added.

This is a compare link;










This is a result analyzer link;

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13873938


----------



## gtarmanrob

ok, so do you actually have to register @ the Futuremark website to get access to those compare link pages by submitting projects?


----------



## cognoscenti

Congrats to the new scores with their Quads ;-)


----------



## kingsnake2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Congrats to the new scores with their Quads ;-)


Are you going to be gettting all the latest hardware again, and again all of us guy get owned by a girl?


----------



## t4ct1c47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


ok, so do you actually have to register @ the Futuremark website to get access to those compare link pages by submitting projects?


See here;

*How to: Register a Free ORB account*

I've added a link to the FAQ to the opening post.


----------



## cwini

3DMark01 85077http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9328029

3DMark0387736http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5718853

3DMark0528053http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3970033

3DMark0623021http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5028629

Total223887


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47* 
See here;

*How to: Register a Free ORB account*

I've added a link to the FAQ to the opening post.

cool, cheers man.


----------



## cwini

I think I can still move it up a bit...

Not bad for liquid cooled and all the pieces fitting in a case!


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cwini*


I think I can still move it up a bit...

Not bad for liquid cooled and all the pieces fitting in a case!


Very nice.
Good work


----------



## ncsa

@ cwini .. very nice work, showing the powerful Ultra's and that 780i board.

QX9650 @ 4.95GHz

SLI 8800 GTS 512 (G92) 820/1080 Stock Air (no vMods)

DFI 680i LT (no Mods)

3DM06: 24,602
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4780179

3DM05: 31,812
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3920809

3DM03: 72,787
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5686935

3DM01: 96,533 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9321231

Total: 225,734

PSU SilverStone OP1000 / VapoChill LS [AC] stock

Clearly now have to break open the 780i board


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.


----------



## cwini

Need to spin the cpu a little more...

3DMark01 85077http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9328029

3DMark0390472http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5719550

3DMark0528053http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3970033

3DMark0623021http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5028629

Total226623


----------



## gtarmanrob

holy ****...are we about to see our first 5ghz here on the Top 30?


----------



## ncsa

Excellent work, esp that Vista Run... and once you get the CPU runing along 230K will be easy for you to hit.

Those Ultra's are really showing their stuff and it is great that the 780i boards are also so much better than the 680i boards.

Have tried an initial run with the Q66 at 3.8 - oh it is an eVGA though









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5058635

Look forward to seeing more .. keep on going up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cwini*


Need to spin the cpu a little more...

3DMark01 85077 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9328029

3DMark03 90472 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5719550

3DMark05 28053 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3970033

3DMark06 23021 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5028629

Total 226623



Actually my average CPU speed is 5034 MHz just that the 3DM06 speed is listed









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


holy ****...are we about to see our first 5ghz here on the Top 30?


----------



## yannis7777

So can everyone have a go and post results here at this thread?


----------



## Litlratt

3DMARK01SE 87934

3DMARK03 74846

3DMARK05 29224

3DMARK06 23332

Total 215,336


----------



## ReignsOfPower

CPU Model - Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
CPU Speed - 3.00GHz
Video Card Model - XFX 8800GT 512MB SLi
Video Card Clock-speeds - 600Mhz Core 1500Mhz Shader 1800 Memory

3D Mark 2001 SE - 2001 Score 58686
3D Mark 2003 - 2003 Score 59855
3D Mark 2005 - 2005 Score 20173
3D Mark 2006 - 2006 Score 16211

Total Score - 154925


----------



## ncsa

Seems this is no longer valid but you may have a new one 500pts higher







... prob. best to show a screenshot of that run as this is up with the 3-SLI runs whihc need Vista or the heavily OC'd 2-SLI Ultras









Quote:



Originally Posted by *cwini*


3DMark03 90472 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5719550


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yannis7777* 
So can everyone have a go and post results here at this thread?

From page 1

*In order for your scores to be valid, you need to submit your score to the online results browser, and then submit all the compare links here. When you submit your scores, please list the following:*

*CPU Model, CPU Speed, Video Card Model (SLI or Single), Video Card Clockspeeds.*

*Scores:* To *update* a score or to add new scores, make a *new* reply with all four benchmarks included.

Members must be active within the last 7 days within Overclock.net and not simply posting Benchmark results, such posts and results will be removed.


----------



## cwini

These are valid posts and within the rules of the contest. anyway...

3DMark01 85077http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9328029

3DMark0391727http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5721444

3DMark0528053http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3970033

3DMark0623021http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5028629

Total227878


----------



## ncsa

Excellent result ... Agreed using 3 Ultras for the 3DM03 run is very valid but should you not also use 3 GPUs for all the other results or is that 3DM03 run really only on 2 Ultras?









The discusssion of HW has been made many times, mainly around the use of CPUs where the member owns a Dual-core for the 01 to 05 and a Quad core for 06.. at one stage all HW had to be the same for all runs, prob. best for re-clarification.

Using 3 and 2 GPUs for collective runs is a new one due to the 780i feature but one which will need clarification which should also apply to the ATI and future x2x3x4 GPUs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cwini*


These are valid posts and within the rules of the contest. anyway...

3DMark01 85077 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9328029

3DMark03 91727 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5721444

3DMark05 28053 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3970033

3DMark06 23021 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5028629

Total 227878


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


OK lets go again

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=9320894

3dmark01: 67664

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=5695502

3dmark03: 62780

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=5695502

3dmark05: 23604

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=4769020

3dmark06: 18550

CPU at 3.6, graphics cards at 650/950/1600


Bump


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*


Excellent result ... Agreed using 3 Ultras for the 3DM03 run is very valid but should you not also use 3 GPUs for all the other results or is that 3DM03 run really only on 2 Ultras?









The discusssion of HW has been made many times, mainly around the use of CPUs where the member owns a Dual-core for the 01 to 05 and a Quad core for 06.. at one stage all HW had to be the same for all runs, prob. best for re-clarification.

Using 3 and 2 GPUs for collective runs is a new one due to the 780i feature but one which will need clarification which should also apply to the ATI and future x2x3x4 GPUs.


Well said.
I really doubt that Vista will account for the disproportionate score in 03. Adding and/or subtracting critical hardware should be addressed.


----------



## cwini

Since the only VISTA supports 3 way SLI, even with the 780i board, there are no XP drivers for 3 way SLI.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cwini*


Since the only VISTA supports 3 way SLI, even with the 780i board, there are no XP drivers for 3 way SLI.


We're aware of that.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Oooohh, you're putting me on the spot here guys.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*


Excellent result ... Agreed using 3 Ultras for the 3DM03 run is very valid but should you not also use 3 GPUs for all the other results or is that 3DM03 run really only on 2 Ultras?









The discusssion of HW has been made many times, mainly around the use of CPUs where the member owns a Dual-core for the 01 to 05 and a Quad core for 06.. at one stage all HW had to be the same for all runs, prob. best for re-clarification.

Using 3 and 2 GPUs for collective runs is a new one due to the 780i feature but one which will need clarification which should also apply to the ATI and future x2x3x4 GPUs.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Well said.
I really doubt that Vista will account for the disproportionate score in 03. Adding and/or subtracting critical hardware should be addressed.


As long as the Ultra's are physically in his system I see no problem with it. Disableing SLi or using "normal" SLi over Tri-SLi in a given benchmark in an effort to improve scores doesn't make the score any less valid. This is no different than using MSCONFIG to minimise startup applications and background processes. The Top 30 boards has always been about getting the maximum possible score out of your current system.

I remember the fuss that was kicked up when cognoscenti was swapping her Core 2 Duo for a Core 2 Quad for the 3DMark06 test. This was because her Duo clocked higher and thus did better in the older benchmarks, while the lower clocked Quad did better in 3DMark06. cwini is not physically swapping any hardware component so his scores will be added as necessary unless anyone can find logical flaws in my above argument.

For now the scores have been updated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Bump










Sorry Robilar, compare links only for this thread. Result analyzer links aren't permanent and yours are showing as invalid. Compare links continue to work until you choose to no longer publish them yourself from within your ORB account.

To see how to set up a free ORB account please check *this thread*.


----------



## Litlratt

Thx for the quick response t4c.
As long as everyone knows the rules, I doubt there will be any issues.


----------



## t4ct1c47

No problem.

If anyone does have any issues then feel free to PM me or, better yet, post in the *Discussion Thread* so everyone can see your thoughts.


----------



## cwini

That is exactly the case. The machine is dual boot XP and Vista. When XP runs, the 3 gpu's are present even though XP only recognizes two of them. When Vista boots, all three are recognized and used.


----------



## cwini

I did the math on most of the TOP 30 and the world changes when we drop 3DMark01...


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Yay, I made it to the top 30! Stupid Striker Extreme, I wish I could overclock more, impossible to go past 3Ghz.

I wish I had chosen an eVGA 680i board instead, I'd be sitting on 3.6Ghz right now.

Oh well! Go the 8800GT SLi !









EDIT - I'd really like to see a eVGA QX9650 @ 4.2Ghz and 3xSLi performance on this chart. Such a waste of money I know, but so cool


----------



## imapwnu

I have no validation but I have these scores:
06: 18450
05: 23343
03: 63106
01: 67721

That puts me at 172620, 19th place?

CPU is at 3.6, GPUs are at 630/1500/2030


----------



## NCspecV81

Hmmm is this the FIRST Dual core and Single card score to break 200k?

*3DMark06 - 19,816*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5139791

*3DMark05 - 29,265*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3993986

*3DMark03 - 71,808*

*I have included a screenshot b/c I can't figure out how to delete a score to load it*

*3DMark01 - 80,382*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9332188

*TOTAL - 201,271*


----------



## Deezle98

No, Cognosceti broke 200K first, and happened to be using a dual core too.
EDIT:Nevermind, you said single card too, VERY nice


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deezle98* 
No, Cognosceti broke 200K first, and happened to be using a dual core too.
EDIT:Nevermind, you said single card too, VERY nice









she also had SLI.

LOL you beat me with the edit. =o) yep single card.


----------



## Deezle98

I'm back in!
SLI'd 8800GT @ 720/2000, [email protected]
3DMark01SE 71264
3DMark03 67731 
3DMark05 24191 
3DMark06 17076
Total 180,262


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.

NCspecV81 post your 3DMark03 compare link when you've published your score and I'll add you to the list.

I'm aware that Futuremark have updated the layout of ORB recently so if you have any issues PM me and I'll step you through it.


----------



## soccirboy247

Here are my benchmarks with my new gaming computer.

Note the compare links dont not seem to work at the moment however listed are the detailed results containing the compare link.

3dMARK01 51530 http://service.futuremark.com/result...7&resultType=6
ORB - Single result

3DMARK03 63537 http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=10
ORB - Single result

3DMARK05 22228 http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=12
ORB - Single result

3dMARK06 18349 http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14
ORB - Single result

TOTAL: 155644 points


----------



## TheStickyWicket

3DMark01SE: 86,411
http://service.futuremark.com/result...reResultType=6
3DMARK03: 79,123
http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=10
3DMARK05: 29,160
http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=12
3DMARK06: 20,506
http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=14

Total Points: 215,200

E8400 @ 4.38Ghz
SLI 8800GTS 512's EVGA @ 775/1049
Danger den watercooling kit
Ballistix Ram


----------



## Litlratt

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9331260 88055

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5734845 87953

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3981504 29224

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4901661 23332

Total 228564


----------



## Gri3f3r

Double post


----------



## Gri3f3r

Well this gets me in... but my score should be a lot higher.

3Dmark01SE:50442
3Dmark03:64013
3Dmark05:26244
3Dmark06:17841


----------



## soccirboy247

..


----------



## soccirboy247

My benchmarks

3DMARK01 51530 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9329547

3DMARK03 63537 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5716759

3DMARK05 22228 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3975232

3DMARK06 18349 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5101376

TOTAL 155644 points


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.


----------



## lsclincoln

[email protected]
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9336562 71763
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5736248 46746
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4015904 21389
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5285217 14096
153994
enough?


----------



## TheStickyWicket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47* 
Updated.

if we are not up there, is there something wrong with our post? Only asking so I can correct it, thanks!


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheStickyWicket*


if we are not up there, is there something wrong with our post? Only asking so I can correct it, thanks!










You used Result Analyzer links which time out after a certain amount of time. When I tryed to view them they had timed out. I have added your scores to the board as your current ResultAnalyzer links that you edited in haven't timed out yet.

Learn how to create a Free ORB account by looking at the FAQ in my sig. You will then be able to publish compare links that won't time out until you choose not to publish them.


----------



## TheStickyWicket

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47*


Updated.

You used Result Analyzer links which time out after a certain amount of time. When I tryed to view them they had timed out. I have added your scores to the board as your current ResultAnalyzer links that you edited in haven't timed out yet.

Learn how to create a Free ORB account by looking at the FAQ in my sig. You will then be able to publish compare links that won't time out until you choose not to publish them.


i have an account, and they are the compare link, i hope. I click on the link that says "compare link" after making it public. i wonder what I am missing here. Thank you for the explanation...


----------



## Gri3f3r

What was wrong with mine?


----------



## lsclincoln

How about this?
mark01 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9337010
mark03 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5737376
mark05 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4022489
mark06 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5318290

[email protected] 
8800gtx 636core 2022 mempry

75009
47935
22605
14138
159687


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.

If I miss a score then please PM me or post in the discussion thread if you can. This thread is intended for posting scores. It also keeps the thread clear of clutter each time I post "updated" too.


----------



## Gri3f3r

Alright I think I'm done.

3Dmark0617816
3Dmark0526244
3Dmark0366843
3Dmark01se72185

Total:183088

E8400: 4.05ghz
Ati 3870X2


----------



## nuclearjock

Are we posting gpu clocks anymore??


----------



## whtwrnglrx06

3dmark06 18395

3dmark05 22913

3dmark03 68158

3dmark01SE 59506

Grand Total
168972
q6600 @3.4 
Visiontek 3870's 850/1200


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.


----------



## Gri3f3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47* 
Updated.

You missed mine. I updated it about 3 days ago.


----------



## NCspecV81

e8400 + Single hd3870x2

3dmark06 - 20,038 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5477387

3dmark05 - 29,902
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4052521

3dmark03 - 72,904
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5749522

3dmark01 - 81,543
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9341911

204,387

However, that is going to change tomorrow =o) hehe more tricks to pull out of my sleeve


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.


----------



## Fierceleaf

4.4ghz qx9650, 2 3870x2's stock

06 - 24896

05 - 29629

03 - 108219

01 - 76339

Total = 239083

PS. its time to drop 01


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

And CrossfireX takes the lead. Awesome work.
Sorry, no discussion here!


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.

A very impressive 3DMark03 score.


----------



## Fierceleaf

Have a small update to my scores because OCN went down for 20 mins of maintenance and I got bored









4.4ghz @ Qx9650, 2 3870x2's @ 855/955 (not sure the overclocks on the gpu's actually took effect)

3dmark 06 - 25230

3dmark 05 - 29696

3dmark 03 - 111480

3dmark 01 - 76514

Total = 242920


----------



## alexgheseger

3dmark06 - 18424
3dmark05 - 25856
3dmark03 - 88181
3dmark01 - 45645 (don't know what the deal is there)

Total: 178106

CPU: e6750 @ 4.00 Ghz
GPU's: 3870x2 + 3870 CrossfireX @ 860/941


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexgheseger*


3dmark06 - 18424
3dmark05 - 25856
3dmark03 - 88181
3dmark01 - 45645 (don't know what the deal is there)

Total: 178106

CPU: e6750 @ 4.00 Ghz
GPU's: 3870x2 + 3870 CrossfireX @ 860/941


nice but whats up with your 06 orb link!? and your cpu score?


----------



## alexgheseger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


nice but whats up with your 06 orb link!? and your cpu score?


oops, hehe, wrong linky. that one was at 3 Ghz,

fixing it right now.


----------



## Clox

680i, 8800GTX SLi (630/1510/1010) , E8400 @ 4.3, 4GB GSkill F2-8000

06-http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5576318
05-http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4067298
03-http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5756414
01-http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9344403


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexgheseger*


3dmark06 - 18424


Your ORB link says 15666 so that is what I've entered for your 3DMark06 score.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexgheseger*


3dmark01 - 45645 (don't know what the deal is there)


Currently AMD/ATI drivers do not support Crossfire for anything below DirectX 9 on Vista. Crossfire will work fine in OpenGL, DirectX 9 and DirectX10. 3DMark01SE is a DirectX 8.1 application, so only one of your GPU's and it's corresponding memory will be used when it is run on Vista.


----------



## CyberDruid

Update me please

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=329506 4 ghz

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5749700 22,442 in 06

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4100541 27,089 05

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5771262 95,763 in 03

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9349618 48,670 in 01

Total:193,964

Rig is QX9650 (10 x 400) GA-X38 DQ-6 8GB RAM @ 1066 2 x [email protected] in Xfire Same settings for all runs.

GFX stock all aircooled


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.

3DMark01SE has been removed.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47* 
Updated.

3DMark01SE has been removed.

My new hero







I'm glad to see 01 is gone.

Q6600 @ 3.6 Ghz - CPUID Validation

3dmark03 - 99669

3dMark05 - 24574

3DMark06 - 20433

Total - 144676

2x 3870x2's CrossfireX. Score were completed with stock GPU/RAM speeds. Vista Ultimate x64.

Thanks t4ct1c47.


----------



## Hailscott

Links in sig.

Hailscott // Q6600 @ 3.1-3.2 // 2x 8800GTS 640's @ 650 /2000 // 4GB DDR2 800

101,699

My 03 link dosen't seem to be working. http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5766210


----------



## NCspecV81

Tri-fire 3870's. 3870x2 + 3870

3dmark06 - *21,953*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5817176

3dmark05 - *30,814*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4112691

3dmark03 - *96,345*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5776467

Total - *149,112*


----------



## t4ct1c47

*3DMark03 - 62984*

*3DMark05 - 20288*

*3DMark06 - 16095*

Updated.


----------



## NCspecV81

Update -

3dmark06 -*22,142*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5828564


----------



## Deezle98

3DMark06 21,959
3DMark05 26,680
3DMark03 71,570
Total 120,209
[email protected]


----------



## zlojack

3DMark03 - 103728
3DMark05 - 27588
3DMark06 - 23233

Total - 154549

Still pushing, but this is it for now...

QX9650 @ 4.14 GHz
CrossfireX 3870 X2 @ 875/1000 (900/1100 for '06)
Rest of system in sig.


----------



## ncsa

E8500 @ 4680 - 520x9 - no .5 support

3870x2 & 3870 all Stock 823/900

3DM03 94,244
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5782139

3DM05 31,439
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4126502

3DM06 21,676
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5895740

Total 147,359


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.


----------



## NCspecV81

new personal bests in all 3 benchmarks. I actually found a setting that allows me to do better cpu clocks with less voltage! I actually had a setting way high that limited my clocks! I'm coming for you zlojack!

3dmark06 - *22,541*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5906466

3dmark05 - *31,598*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4128189

3dmark03 - *97,876*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5782833

Total - *152, 015*


----------



## fpliii

:sigh: I wish I didn't delete the XP boot...well, I'll reinstall tomorrow, and hook y'all uo with some fresh benchies....

For now, here's a teaser from Vista...with my new wc'ing, and my 2 GX2's when I step-up, I might bust up higher in the rankings









3DMark03 - 70485

3DMark05 - 26764

3DMark06 - 21052

That's a total of 118301...so that should put me between cognoscenti and nitteo at number 15







...it seems the 03 test is killing me. Any advice as to how to increase it? Or should running on XP suffice?


----------



## fpliii

Wow...with the same GPU OC, and just minor tweaks to the CPU OC, on XP I scored quite a bit higher...lame. I've successfully run 06 and 05, running 03 now...will edit this post soon.









3DMark03 - 75813

3DMark05 - 28180

3DMark06 - 22816

So that's a total of 126809...not bad...I guess I'm in 11th place now







...this 3DMark03 score is really killing me, though >,> argh!

EDIT: It would seem the reason for this is I am lacking n>2 GPU's in my setup. lol, well, I guess I can try and beat TheStickyWicket, but until I go 2xGX2, won't be able to crack the top 10. Oh well









EDIT 2: forgot these...
CPU Model - QX9650
CPU Speed - 4.4GHz
Video Card Model - 8800GTS 512 SLI
Video Card Clockspeeds - 750/1900/2100MHz


----------



## zlojack

Update to my scores

3DMark06 - 25204
3DMark05 - 27588 (This keeps crashing with the cards OC'd...will have to tweak some more)
3DMark03 - 108584

CPU @ 4.4 GHz
Card OC'd to 925/1100

New total - 161376


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.


----------



## CapDubOh

3DMark03 - 84249

3DMark05 - 22377

3DMark06 - 18059

Total - 124685

CPU Model - Intel Q6600
CPU Speed - 3.63GHz
Video Card - SLI 8800GTS (G92) 512Mb
Video Card Clock Speeds - 752/1001/1878










I'm still working on my GPU overclock and I'm expecting higher scores in the near future.


----------



## CapDubOh

UPDATE

3Dmark03 - 88530

3DMark05 - 22503

3DMark06 - 18099

Total - 129132

CPU Model - Intel Q6600
CPU Speed - 3.63GHz
Video Card - SLI 8800GTS (G92) 512Mb
Video Card Clock Speeds - 749/1871/1026

I need to figure out why my 06 and 05 results are below average. This is starting to bug me a little.


----------



## fpliii

Wow CapDubOh, pretty impressive 3DMark03 score! I'm going to edit this post with my new runs later today (if I can improve my 03, I might break into the top 5







)...I know this isn't meant for conversation (only posting results), but I feel like everybody would get owned if we had a couple of peeps familiar with LN2 and the like (i.e. before, and the people in the Phase forum).


----------



## 2Luke2

I guess not too bad of a first attempt lol...

79799
3DMark03
20030
3DMark05
16976
3dMark06

Total - 116805

Attachment 69389


----------



## ncsa

E8500 @ 4845 - 510x9.5 (average)

3870x2 & 3870 all Stock 823/897

3DM03 95,118
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5790546

3DM05 33,083
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4146821

3DM06 22,532
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6010247

Total 150,733

Fortunately unable to OC the GPUs


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.


----------



## alexgheseger

Little update for me (it better work right this time...):

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5749188 - 3dmark06 18442


----------



## BTK

yeah i dont have a chance with this


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

How could there be no GX2 users posting their scores yet?


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike* 
How could there be no GX2 users posting their scores yet?

I will be as soon as i recieve my replacement board. But there are a few members with them. I'm surprised also....


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*


How could there be no GX2 users posting their scores yet?


coz they suck.

*grabs flame shield*

bwhahahah


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*


How could there be no GX2 users posting their scores yet?


it's been too warm to take my rig into the garage and really push it lately, i do have better scores than what's there but i want to be in the top 3 if i'm going to post anything.


----------



## Rolandooo

CPU - Q6600 @ 3871Mhz GPU - eVGA 9800GX2 @ 725/1812/2000

3d06 - 19,526
3d05 - 24,261
3d03 - 70,619

Total = 114766

Sorry for one bad link







Fixed now.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.


----------



## 2Luke2

Swaped out my q6600 for an e8400 worked out pretty well I think.

Attachment 69996

03 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5798900
86106
05 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4166608
24902
06 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6129570
18451

Edit: So I delinked my RAM from my CPU and put it to the 1066 it's supposed to be at instead of the 750-900 it was at while in sync mode and my 06 score went up 143 points. I didn't change anything else besides the RAM speed.

06 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6130622
18594

Total: 129459


----------



## Deezle98

Update. [email protected] 4.33GHz, SLI 8800GTs 700/2000
3D06 22294
3D05 27969
3D03 72139
Total 122402
WHY are my 03 and 05 so pathetic???


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.


----------



## Litlratt

3DMARK03 98198

3DMARK05 26304

3DMARK06 22276

Total = 146,778


----------



## ncsa

3DM03 - 97,826
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5821088

3DM05 - 32,917
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4219036

3DM06 - 26,533
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6458208

Total - 157,276

QX9650 @ 4983 MHz / DDR2 1038 4-4-4-12 2T / VapoChill LS [AC] stock

3870x2 + 3870 823/897 Stock settings on Air


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.

3DMarkVantage added.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47*


Updated.

3DMarkVantage added.


what preset?

EDIT: nvm i saw your post in the other thread.
E8400 @ 4.0Ghz, 2x 9800GX2 @ 730/2100
03 106667 3DMarks http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5795401
05 26014 3DMarks http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4132667
06 18744 3DMarks http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6077524
Vantage P13077 3DMarks http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=8686

Total: 164502


----------



## ncsa

3DM03 - 97,826
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5821088

3DM05 - 32,917
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4219036

3DM06 - 26,533
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6458208

3DMVA - P10,885
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=29060

Total - 168,161

3870x2 + 3870 823/897 Stock settings on Air


----------



## topdog

Can AMD join the party ?

3DM03 - 67693
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5810443

3DM05 - 19959
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4201931

3DM06 - 14150
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6352622

3DMV - P8665
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=30814

Total - 110467

AMD Athlon X2 6400+ @ 3471mhz on air / Zotac 8800GTS 512mb SLI @ 830 / 1120 stock


----------



## Vanorge

3d mark 06 18639 http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=14

3D mark 05 23297 http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=12

3D mark 03 69092 http://service.futuremark.com/home.action

3D mark Vantage P11191 http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19

TOTAL 122219


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Here's my vantage score: 11425

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19


----------



## Litlratt

3DMARK03 110801

3DMARK05 27603

3DMARK06 22523

3DMARKV 18502

Total 179,429


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.


----------



## ncsa

3DM03 - 120,337
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5827163

3DM05 - 33,798
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4233424

3DM06 - 28,176
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6545564

3DMVA - P13,274
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=67956

Total - 195,585

CF-3870x2 823/897 Stock settings on Air


----------



## Ihatethedukes

E8400 @ 3.17GHz on water
2x2gb DDR1000 Gskill
SLI G92 GTS @ 780/2200 stock air

66347=03:http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5805718
20411=05:http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4184084
14406=06:http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6560584
P9069=Vantage:http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=21497

Total: 110233


----------



## {core2duo}werd

E8400 @ 4.4Ghz
9800GX2 Quad SLI @ 745/2100

03 = 111200 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5828458
05 = 29772 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4236415
06 = 20777 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6563236
Vantage = P14805 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=75331
Total: 176554


----------



## redsox83381

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*


3DM03 - 120,337
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5827163

3DM05 - 33,798
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4233424

3DM06 - 28,176
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6545564

3DMVA - P13,274
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=67956

Total - 195,585

CF-3870x2 823/897 Stock settings on Air



Nice!!!


----------



## iggster

[email protected] 4.35 and 4.58 xfx 9600 in sli 720 core and 1070 mem

65660 3dmark03

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5828763

27645 3dmark05

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4237057

19110 3dmark06

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6402005

7796 vantage

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=51675

120211


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.


----------



## USFORCES

Score 6377

1x8800GTX

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=82787


----------



## wavester

3dMark03 - 77,499

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5828480

3dMark05 - 21,004

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4236242

3dMark06 - 16,956

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6559945

Vantage - 13,428

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=75598

Total - 128,887

All run in Vista64 (ya I know I should dual-boot to bump the first three up a bunch but for an all Vista score I'm happy)


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

just a little update
E8400 @ 4.6GHz
9800GX2 Quad SLI @ 745/2100
03 111200 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5828458
05 30303 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4243102
06 21692 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6602631
vantage P15048 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=88695
total = 178243


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Big improvement on the ol' scores to keep me out of danger of being kicked off.

E8400 @ 3.17GHz
2x 8800GTS G92 SLi 800/2100/2200
ORB result 9552
Vista x64

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=99562


----------



## t4ct1c47

*3DMark03 - 72808*

*3DMark05 - 20130*

*3DMark06 - 16437*

*3DMarkVantage - 9866*

Updated.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

E8400 @ 4.15GHz
2x 8800GTS G92 SLi 780/1950/2200
*ORB result 19321* 06
*ORB result 10581* Vantage
*ORB result 79707* 03
*ORB result 27369* 05
Vista x64

New TOTAL: 136978

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6767090

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=114445

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5842060

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4268484


----------



## iggster

[email protected]
9800gx2 (testing with the second one on monday or tuesday)
3dmarkvantage 10098
3dmark06 20495
3dmark05 28435
3dmark03 74803

133831
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=112268
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6731152
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4265903
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5840984


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.


----------



## xHassassin

Whoa nice someone got 5.0GHz


----------



## iggster

reserved


----------



## t4ct1c47

Guys please use the *Discussion Thread* if you want to talk about scores. The reason it's there is to keep the main thread free from posts that don't have submissions.

Thankyou.


----------



## cwini

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19

3DMARK Vantage - 14,907


----------



## Clox

Updated 3DM06 score 19,664
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6003936


----------



## iggster

vantage-15104
06-21171
05-30161
03-106983

173419

e8400 at 4.28 except 06 at 4.55
2 9800 gx2

****updated***

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=132860

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6847783

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4283905
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5848581


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Sig rig @ 4.4GHz/ddr1033/ SLI gts [email protected]/2000/2250

06=20206

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6827398


----------



## t4ct1c47

All valid compare URL's updated.


----------



## grunion

Crossfire 3870X2/866/1800
[email protected] 4ghz for 06/Vantage
[email protected] 3.8ghz for 03/05

03/102,945

05/26,202

06/22,743

Vantage/12,187

Total/*164,077*


----------



## {core2duo}werd

can i just update my vantage score? 
P22483 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=181275


----------



## ncsa

QX9650 5.0Ghz CFX-3870x2

3DM03 - 120,954
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5827782

3DM05 - 34,317
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4237891

3DM06 - 28,176
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6545564

3DMVA - P16,698
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=183472

Total - 200,145


----------



## Litlratt

Congratulations ncsa.
I didn't think 200k would be broken this fast after the change.
5Ghz helps huh?


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Vantage-
16168
Q66 @ 3.72ghz GTSes @ 823/2057/2250
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=185451


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.

Sorry Ihatethedukes. Your previous scores were attained with an E8400 so I won't be adding the Vantage score of the Q6600. If you want to use your Q6600 score you'll have to run the other three benchmarks again with your quad core in the system.

Quote:

You can only submit scores for one system. The system must be of the same configuration for each of the benchmark runs, otherwise your score won't be added. For example, swapping a higher clocked dual core CPU for a quad core for one benchmark means that your score won't count.
Basically, this is because all benchmarks are supposed to be run on the same system in an effort to reflect overall 3DMark performance. Allowing members to swap and change components around completely negates the point of the Top 30 systems. If this was allowed, ncsa would never be removed from the top spot.


----------



## Cuzinshaggy

E8500 @ 4.3 8800GTSLI @ 729/1711

Vantage 9048 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=204135
06 19667 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7196792
05 27341 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4343326
03 70018 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5874244


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

You can remove my scores from the spreadsheet. I no longer have the same hardware. It's only fair.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike* 
You can remove my scores from the spreadsheet. I no longer have the same hardware. It's only fair.

Just because you no longer own the hardware used to achieve certain scores, doesn't make your submissions invalid. This only applies to those who make submissions where they have changed over the CPU, or GPU's in different benchmarks. For example, it's easier to overclock dual core CPU's higher, which helps in 3DMark03 and 3DMark05, but 3DMark06 gets more benefit from lower clocked quad cores.


----------



## Stormblade

is this list Intel only or is AMD unable to compete?


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stormblade*


is this list Intel only or is AMD unable to compete?


Unable to compete.


----------



## Litlratt

106017 3DMARK03
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5877877

26329 3DMARK05
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4358769

22132 3DMARK06
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7370713

P29192 3DMARK Vantage
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=212255

183670 Total


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stormblade* 
is this list Intel only or is AMD unable to compete?

There used to be a few AMD rigs on there. Sadly, for benchmarking, they can't keep up with Intel systems.

The list is for any x86 computer though.


----------



## b.walker36

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=220299
vantage 13336

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7378117
06 19004

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4360006
05 22919

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5881148
03 83435

It lies about my cpu speed becuase its not the defualt multi. Cpu is @3.4 cards are at stock 750/900


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.

Please use the *discussion thread* for comments.


----------



## RAMDAC

CPU: QX9770 @ 4600MHz (11x 418)
GFX: 2x HD3870X2 @ 855/950
RAM: 4-4-4-8 2T

3DMark Vantage *P15799*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=264980

3DMark06 *25152*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7624162

3DMark05 *30164*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4382811

3DMark03 *110772*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5899127

Total: *181887*


----------



## iggster

updated


----------



## t4ct1c47

*3DMark Vantage - 12056*

Updated.


----------



## USFORCES

These scores could be higher if I spent more time tweaking, but didn't feel like it tonight









QX6700 3780MHz
280GTX SLI 770/2600

Vantage P*22059*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=277551
3DMARK06 *20260*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7635796
3DMARK05 *23240*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4406157
3DMARK03 *90745*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5901731

TOTAL *156304*


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.


----------



## topdog

3DM03 - 67693
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5810443

3DM05 - 19959
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4201931

3DM06 - 14150
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6352622

3DMV - P14337
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=293126

*TOTAL*
*116139*

*AMD Athlon X2 6400+* @ 3471mhz on air / Zotac 8800GTS 512mb SLI @ 830 / 1120 / 2008 stock cooler


----------



## NCspecV81

So am I going to be the ONLY single GPU on here now? I'm going to be performing 06 and 05 runs later on today as I've only had the chance to do 03 and Vantage.

I suppose I'll lose my other spot, but I don't have the hardware now to run a vantage test. Anyways my results are below.

*CPU: E8500 @ 4.634*
*GPU: HD4870 @ 890/1175*

*3DMark03 - 69,469*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5911748

*3DMark05 - 28,009*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4423214

*3DMark06 - 18,606*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7761786

*3DMark Vantage - 10,002*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=297830

*TOTAL Marks - 126,086*


----------



## USFORCES

Vantage *22,897*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=301282

Total 157,142


----------



## NCspecV81

Updated to my 06 and Vantage scores

06 = 18,750

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7817336

Vantage = 10,336

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=301794

total = 126,564


----------



## t4ct1c47

*3DMark Vantage - 12351*

Updated.


----------



## iggster

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=308768

vantage update 30,779


----------



## Litlratt

03 110048
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5914373
05 28305
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4433823
06 22964
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7830950
Vantage 30110
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=307189
191,427


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.


----------



## NCspecV81

CrossfireX 4870's and e8500

*3dmark03 - 145,892*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5916098

*3dmark05 -31,229*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4437467

*3dmark06 - 22,724*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7855304

*3dmark Vantage - 14,785*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=312439

*Total - 214,630*


----------



## iggster

update

qx9650 4.35
3 gtx 280s

vantage P31113

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=321580

06 23011

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7920337

05 28167

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4447765

03 111294

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5920164

193,585

Funny thing is I didn't really try in 03


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Q6700 @ 3.66ghz
2x 8800GTX 650/980

3DMark 03 - 64123

3DMark 05 - 21160

3DMark 06 - 17094

3DMark Vantage - 15199


----------



## CL3P20

Can a 8800GS make the list?









Q6600 @ 3.66ghz, 459*8
8800GS/SC @ 815mhz core/ 2000mhz shader/ 1005mhz mem

14,487- 3d 06'
21,476- 3d 05'
39,543- 3d 03'
62, 548- 3d 01'


----------



## Ihatethedukes

03 - 89597
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5921911

05 - 28412
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4447552

06 - 20047
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7937135

Vantage - P13390
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=329921

151446


----------



## USFORCES

E8600 @ 5Ghz
280GTX SLI 740/2500

3DMARK06 23375
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7966090

3DMARK05 31915
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4455055

3DMARK03 102483
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5924156

3DMARK Vantage P23293
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=336245

Total 181066


----------



## Litlratt

3DMark03 114,570
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5925977

3DMark05 28,373
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4458838

3DMark06 23,650
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7994491

3DMark Vantage 30,886
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=340205

Total 197,479


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.

If your scores aren't on the bored then either some of the ORB projects had been deleted, or you didn't obtain enough points to make it onto the board.


----------



## CL3P20

Well..all mine are active..and I have more than enough to make the list. I dont use Vista..so no Vantage score for me.

3d 03- 3d 06 = 123,567 points ..should have put me in 23rd place!


----------



## CyberDruid

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9412874 01 47358

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5927879 03 96829

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4463011 05 24331

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8021851 06 23372

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=347530 Vantage P16,962

161,494

Stupid Vantage hates my ATI set up.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

03 - 90232
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5923561

05 - 28693
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4453796

06 - 20457
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7958247

Vantage - P13543
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=334415

Total:
152925


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Can a 8800GS make the list?









Q6600 @ 3.66ghz, 459*8
8800GS/SC @ 815mhz core/ 2000mhz shader/ 1005mhz mem

14,487- 3d 06'
21,476- 3d 05'
39,543- 3d 03'
62, 548- 3d 01'



Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Well..all mine are active..and I have more than enough to make the list. I dont use Vista..so no Vantage score for me.

3d 03- 3d 06 = 123,567 points ..should have put me in 23rd place!


The top 30 doesn't take 3DMark01SE scores into account.

39543 (03) + 21476 (05) + 14487 (06) = 75506


----------



## CL3P20

.. I was sooo testing your math skeels.







lolol


----------



## iggster

little update

vantage p31540
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=341990

06- 23492
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7980616

05-28167
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4447765

03-112983
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5936050

total 196,182


----------



## RAMDAC

QX9770 @ 4.5GHz
2x HD4870X2 CF @ stock speed (750/900)

3DMark 03 = *120139*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5939203

3DMark 05 = *30675*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4488205

3DMark 06 = *26195*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8177509

3DMark Vantage = *P21620*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=378299

*Total = 198629*


----------



## NCspecV81

eh. I so hate following scores like that! =o) good job there RAMDAC!

e8600 and 2 4870's and a motherboard with 2 missing caps and red dots! YAY!

3DMark03 - *108,187* (fastest dual core & bi-gpu score on OCN)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5934561

3DMark05 - *32,813* (fastest dual core score & bi-gpu on OCN)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4477863

3DMark06 - *23,627* (Haven't check - but is one of the top 2-3 dual core & bi-gpu scores on OCN)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7910119

Vantage - *16,009* - this one really whips my anus! (100th fastest on OCN. Maybe?)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=365278

TOTAL - *180,636*

#'s to update by Thursday - Sunday. Depends on UPS and my schedule.


----------



## RPIJG

3D03: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5941652 *93,763*
3D05: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4493605 *27,231*
3D06: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8197418 *23,106*
3DV: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=382069 *16,463*

= 160,563

Intel Q9650, 4GHz (445x9), Visiontek Radeon HD4870, Crossfire, 825 core/ 1100 Mem


----------



## t4ct1c47

3DMark03 - *72909*

3DMark05 - *21456*

3DMark06 - *17481*

3DMark Vantage - *18201*

Updated.


----------



## NCspecV81

This is the best I can do until I get a psu and overclock my cards and plus overclock my cpu more! =o(

3dmark03 - *117,091*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5947318

3dmark05 - *33,879*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4506546

3dmark06 - *24,392*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8293421

3dmarkVantage - *17,919*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=401417

Total - *193,281*


----------



## CyberDruid

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=402843 21253 Vantage

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8300919 24924 06

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4507721 28960 05

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5947851 116669 03

All Runs at 4.2 ghz (10.5 x 400) GPUs at 777/970

191,806

QX9650
P5E3 Primo
G Skill DDR3 1600 7 7 7 18
2 HD4870X2 Xfire


----------



## NCspecV81

Got a little update! Will work on the overclocking next week =o).

My current results: e8600 & Three HD4870's in TriFire!

3dmark03 - *120,036*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5948121

3dmark05 - *34,204*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4510221

3dmark06 - *24,611*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8305143

3dmark Vantage - *17,919*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=401417

TOTAL - *196,770*

*edit* updated my only score from the original post! 05 got a slight increase.


----------



## CyberDruid

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=406545 21908 Vantage

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8317014 25291 06

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4510104 29771 05

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5948852 117702 03

194672


----------



## BenBrown

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=414844 - 11,783 - Vantage

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8355935 - 18,000 - 3DMark06

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4515890 - 23,277 - 3DMark05

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5952853 - 82,421 - 3DMark03

AMD 9850 BE @ 3349MHz & 3x Sapphire Toxic HD 3870 @ 864/1280

*EDIT:*

Vantage score was edited because the previous score was taken with the trial version and it seemed to differ from the results from the Advanced version.


----------



## RPIJG

3D03: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5952833 *96,487*

3D05: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4517417 *28,656*

3D06: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8339936 *24,140*

3DV: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=411523 *16,654*

= 165,937

Intel Q9650, 4.23GHz (470x9), Visiontek Radeon HD4870, Crossfire, 790 core/ 1100 Mem


----------



## RAMDAC

E8600 @ 5.0GHz
2x HD4870X2 @ 800/935 (3740MHz GDDR5)

*3DMark 03 = 131522*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5953680

*3DMark 05 = 35013*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4522175

*3DMark 06 = 25466*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8400773

*3DMVantage = 18048* (@ 4.9GHz)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=425278

*Total = 210049*


----------



## t4ct1c47

3DMark03 - *74498*

3DMark05 - *21456*

3DMark06 - *17481*

3DMark Vantage - *18611*

Updated.


----------



## grunion

This is all I got, couldn't get to 180k









03 111401 [email protected] 4107/[email protected] 850/950

05 28147 [email protected] 4107/[email protected] 850/950

06 22967 [email protected] 4050/[email protected] 850/950

Vantage 17192 [email protected] 3918/[email protected] 850/950

*Total*= *179707*

All hail RAMDAC


----------



## Clox

*CPU-E8400 C0 @ 4162
8800 GTX SLI 630/1520/1000*

*3DMarkV 14562: *http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=466997

*3DMark06 18342: *http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8601335

*3DMark05 26392: *http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4552343

*3DMark03 68848: *http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5967712

*Total=128144*


----------



## t4ct1c47

3DMark03 - *77646*

3DMark05 - *21520*

3DMark06 - *17556*

3DMark Vantage - *19126*

If people can't be bothered to post what their CPU and GPU are, as well as their respective clocks, then I can't be bothered to add them.

Updated.


----------



## BenBrown

*UPDATE*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=473781 - 13,051 - Vantage

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8635984 - 18,211 - 3DMark06

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4557507 - 23,979 - 3DMark05

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5969845 - 93,579 - 3DMark03

AMD Phenom 9850 BE @ 3366MHz & 4x Sapphire Toxic HD 3870 @ 864/1272


----------



## Clox

*Update *









*I retired my GTX8800's and replaced em: GTX260's 730/1533/1200*
*CPU-E8400 C0 @ 4219 (P33 Bios helped to stabilize higher overclock)*

*3DMarkV 21433:*http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=473954

*3DMark06 19961:*http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8636677

*3DMark05 27691:*http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4557623

*3DMark03 88520:*http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5969897

*Total=157605*


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.


----------



## iggster

[email protected] 4.57 for 06-05 03-4.512 vantage 4.425(need to try this one at 4.57 now)

3dmark vantage P31819
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=429973

3mark06 24118
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8673834

3dmark05 29254
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4563021

3dmark03 113193
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5966395

total 198,384


----------



## RPIJG

It really isn't to shame, most of the older benchmarks scale far better with core clocks than with cores. So they make up big points in 03 and 05 and the quads get more points in 06 and V. The discussion always rages on about scale of points. As I think 1 pt of Vantage is worth more than a point of 3D06 which is worth more than a pt of 05 etc.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

ok here is an update from *NCspecV81*

Finally! An updated bios that did not hinder some of my bread and butter settings! The results, which are also *preliminary* as there are a few more tweaks left to do! Especially in 3DMark06 and 05!

cpu: QX9650 @ 4.6GHz
GPU: 2x HD 4870X2's Vmodded on ASUS TOP BIOS's 875/1000 (Free time to mod now instead of surf OCN!)

3DMark03 - *135,804*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5975337

3DMark05 - *31,548*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4570381

3DMark06 - *27,357* I ran into some issues here with cpu passage, which I have narrowed down. Ran out of time tonight!

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8720515

3DMark Vantage - *24,360* w/o bloatware =o)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=488518

Total - *219,069*


----------



## McStuff

EDIT: Update from NCSpecV81

"Hey - still a very long time before I'll have access again! Sorry guys I can't see everything you respond to, but I'm sure iggster loves the ownage! Thanks to Litlratt again,

and Love to the RED TEAM!

CPU: QX9650 @ 4.6GHz
GPU: 2x HD 4870X2's Vmodded on ASUS TOP BIOS's 875/1000

3DMark03 - *138,992* - Nice increase!

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5975982

3DMark05 - *31,817* - slightly better

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4571930

3DMark06 - *27,357* Still working on this!

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8720515

3DMark Vantage - *24,360* Same ol' same ol' =o)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=488518

Total - *222,526*

Thanks Killa and McStuff"


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated, keep the scores coming people.


----------



## pixie

figured i'd get another AMD system on the board...

AMD 9950 BE @ 3.317MHz 1.45v
ASUS (1x) 4870x2 @ 825MHz/1000MHz

3DMark Vantage P13492 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=514998
3DMark06 17611 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8840813
3DMark05 22553 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4588980
3DMark03 76044 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5983432


----------



## BenBrown

*UPDATE*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=548713 - 15,613 - *Vantage*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9005280 - 18,729 - *3DMark06*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4614548 - 24,011 - *3DMark05*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5994873 - 94,373 - *3DMark03*

AMD Phenom 9850 BE @ 3.4GHz & 3x VisionTek HD 4870 @ 820/1100

*Total:* 152,726


----------



## iggster

3dmark vantage P30012 no physics
cpu at 4.35 tri sli gpus at 730core-1230 memory
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=554752

3dmark 06-25,616

cpu at 4.38 tri sli gpus at stock 602,1102 memory

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9054298

3dmark5 32,424

cpu at 4.38 tri sli gpu at stock

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4621451

3dmark 06 127,453
cpu at 4.45

All test runs with dual channel 1200 mhz memory at 7-7-24 memory. **edit 03 ran dual channel 1540mhz**

total 215,509 points


----------



## nuclearjock

Core i7 940 @4.2 ghz
2x8800GTX @ 621:1566:1000 gpu:shaders:memory.

03:









3DMark05 30586

3DMark06 24276

vantage 15804

total 144,182


----------



## ShazBo

Thought I would give this a go.

Specs I ran the benchmarks with; Intell q6600 @ 3.7hz, ATI Saphire 4870x2 @ 800/950 core/memory.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=562427 3Dmark Vantage 14185

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9070865 3Dmark 06 20062

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4623936 3Dmark 05 24855

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5999415 3Dmark 03 82613

Total 141715


----------



## MrMason

Intel E8400 @4.41Ghz
nVidia 8800GT SLI core 711 mem 1037

3Dmark Vantage 13457
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=562832

3Dmark06 21744
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8969782

3Dmark05 27674
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4621171

3Dmark03 69211
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5998079

total 132086


----------



## t4ct1c47

3DMark Vantage - *15019*

Updated.


----------



## iggster

3dmark05 cpu at 4.5 gpus same as before..

33204

total now 216,289
(future mark please fix 03!!!)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4626945


----------



## RPIJG

3D06 update to 24590
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8425571

New Total: 166387


----------



## iggster

cpu @ 4.6 more info in the top 30 discussion thread.

total now 224,426

3dmark05 38,208

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4632851

and 3dmark03 update 130586


----------



## NCspecV81

Nice - making me update =o) I'll get some more runs in before the weekend is up. Just done some quickies and I haven't even updated vantage, or 03 yet with the same clocks as 06/05. Will do that later.

*CPU - 4.8GHz* (Making sure I'm not condensating anywhere! Will go higher later)
*GPU - 822/925* (Yep very low clocks this time around)

3DMark03 - *143,728* (Will update this later)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5989544

3DMark05 - *33,478* (Still a WIP today)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4633295

3DMark06 - *28,651* (Still a WIP today)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9136959

3DMark Vantage - *24,360* (Will update this later)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=488518

Total - *230,217*


----------



## iggster

06 update

(waiting for futuremark to fix 03 so I can publish my 03 scores)

28491

total now

227,301
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9147284


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.


----------



## cwini

Vantage - 5489

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?pcmv=135877

Thanks!


----------



## Litlratt

Updated Vantage P24231
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=447480

Total 190,824


----------



## porky

3D mark 06 :

22917

http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=14

3D mark 03 :

95099

http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=10

Vantage :

16369

http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=19

3D mark 05 :

27816










(wont let me submit it for some reason)

that all i need?

all benchmarks were done using the same settings as the 3d mark 05 screenshot.


----------



## nuclearjock

I7 940 @4.2 ghz.
2xgtx280 700/1463/2400
This is without a doubt the sweetest motherboard I have ever owned.....

03:

















05 34650
06 26406
vantage 23741

Total 181913
If I ever get 03 sorted out, I'll be happy.

Edit:
Vantage does in fact have PPU disabled, but for some reason, it's not reflected in the ORB results.
Vantage with PPU enabled, = 26991 with PPU disabled, 23741


----------



## Rolandooo

3dmark Vantage - 15,537
3dmark 06 - 22,125
3dmark 05 - 26,573
3dmark 03 - 95,043

Total = 159,278

Q6600 @ 4Ghz
2 4870's CF @ 822/900


----------



## EmerilLIVE

3dMark 03: 89,162
3dMark 05: 25,916
3dMark 06: 18,765
3dMark Vantage: 14,320

Total: 148,163

E8400 @ 3.9Ghz
SLI GTX 260 Core 216 @ 713/1512/2304


----------



## iggster

06 update... this cold weather is helping here in cali







next is 05,03









28920

total now 227,730

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9259216


----------



## iggster

couple of updates.

cpu at 4.58 gpus at 736/1282/1486 water/air

3dmarkvantage NO physics

30165

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=593911

3dmark06

28920

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9259216

3dmark 05

38594

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4651970

3dmark03

131922

*Total 229,601*


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.

Please remember to use the *discussion thread* to talk about scores.


----------



## iggster

update

3dmark 05

38695

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4653713

3dmark03

132439

*Total 230219*


----------



## iggster

shizzam









3dmark03
132977

*Total 230757*


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.


----------



## X4n4th

3DMark03 - 124005
3DMark05 - 30990
3DMark06 - 26628
3DMarkVantage - 24428

Core i7 - 4.03Ghz
4870x2 CossfireX - 762/920


----------



## X4n4th

Here is the proof

vantage - 24360
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=616923

3DMark06 - 26597
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9329019

3DMark05 - 33111
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4659185

3DMark03 -124005

without vantage - 183713
with - 208073


----------



## X4n4th

New Benches

Core i7 processor @ 4.2Ghz
ATI HD4870x2 CossfireX @ 772/920

vantage - 25281
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=619097

3DMark06 - 27351
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9339483

3DMark05 - 34812
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4660600

3DMark03 -124005

total - 211449


----------



## cky2k6

Core i7 920 @ 4ghz
4870x2 crossfire 772/970

vantage P25210
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=623121

3dmark06 28152
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9355188

3dmark05 32494
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4662843

3dmark03 122131
There's some problem with this result on the orb, cause I can't seem to make it public... I attached a screenshot instead.
Total 207987


----------



## 45nm

Never mind. The scores seem to be correct according to here:
http://www.guru3d.com/article/core-i...ance-review/16


----------



## X4n4th

Update









Core i7 processor @ 4.2Ghz
ATI HD4870x2 CossfireX @ 822/928

vantage - 25741
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=621954

3DMark06 - 27630
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9361507

3DMark05 - 34866
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4663647

3DMark03 -131044









total - 219281


----------



## oneluvballer21

t4ct1c47:
Would it be possible to compile a separate list with the top 25-30 AMD systems...? Since we all know that the current AMD systems are leagues behind the top Intel system with 3DMark scores it would be nice for us AMDers to have something to compare ourselves to. That way we won't have to search through 94 pages of posts to try and find the top AMD systems. Granted, the Phenom II may get some AMD systems back on the top 30, but in the meantime, it would be nice to have the extra list to look at... Thanks!


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.


----------



## Clox

Updated, no physX 
CPU 4331
GPU's GTX260 OC SLI 740/1540/1240

*Vantage-14833*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=663647

*3DM06-20,324*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9530245

*3DM05-28,222*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4686564

*3DM03-90,223*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6028430

*Total=153,602*


----------



## BenBrown

Well I am going to go ahead and give my scores in hopes that any day now I can make the orb results public.

*3DMark03 - 105,783
CPU - Phenom II 940 BE (ES) @ 4114MHZ
GPU - 3x 4870 512MB in CrossfireX @ 830/1030*









*3DMark05 - 29,770
CPU - Phenom II 940 BE (ES) @ 3987MHZ
GPU - 3x 4870 512MB in CrossfireX @ 810/1035*









*3DMark06 - 23,324
CPU - Phenom II 940 BE (ES) @ 3987MHZ
GPU - 3x 4870 512MB in CrossfireX @ 810/1035*









*3DMark Vantage - 18,512
CPU - Phenom II 940 BE (ES) @ 3987MHZ
GPU - 3x 4870 512MB in CrossfireX @ 810/1035
*









*Total - 177,389*


----------



## topdog

Add another Phenom II to the list









*CPU AMD Phenom II 940 @ 3816 Mhz
GPU Powercolor 4870X2 Crossfire @ 800/970*









*3DMark03 - 100399*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6031522

*3DMark05 - 26417*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4693106

*3DMark06 - 21847*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9656926

*3DMark Vantage - P18103*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=695854

*Total 166766*


----------



## t4ct1c47

ORB links only please guys. If you're having problems publishing scores on ORB please explain in the *discussion thread*.


----------



## BenBrown

I could not previously publish ORB links due to my processor being an ES (asked the question in the discussion thread but no one answered) however I contacted Futuremark about it and I am now able to publish scores:

3DMark03 - 105,802
CPU - Phenom II 940 BE (ES) @ 4056MHZ
GPU - 3x 4870 512MB in CrossfireX @ 810/1035

3DMark05 - 30,163
CPU - Phenom II 940 BE (ES) @ 4056MHZ
GPU - 3x 4870 512MB in CrossfireX @ 810/1035

3DMark06 - 23,324
CPU - Phenom II 940 BE (ES) @ 3987MHZ
GPU - 3x 4870 512MB in CrossfireX @ 810/1035

Vantage - 18,598
CPU - Phenom II 940 BE (ES) @ 3987MHZ
GPU - 3x 4870 512MB in CrossfireX @ 810/1035

*Total - 177,887*


----------



## t4ct1c47

*3DMark03 - 86443*

*3DMark05 - 29602*

*3DMark06 - 23527*

*3DMark Vantage - 20202*

Updated.


----------



## FallenFaux

AMD 940BE @ 3.84Ghz,
4870 crossfire, 815/1010
3DM03: 87441
http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=10
3DM05: 26354
http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=12
3DM06: 21174
http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=14
3DMV: 14700
http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=19
Total: 149669


----------



## xguntherc

Q9650 @4.0- 4.16 Ghz
GTX 260 SLI @ 720 Mhz

3DM03- 86,867
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6037846

3DM05- 24,898
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4707882

3DM06- 21,710
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9678912

This is the first time I've ran anything other than Mark06. I'll be sure to get better on these, I know some people will score higher with XP, and tweak the settings, Also I can take my CPU over 4.2 Ghz. So I'll post those scores later, and I just SLI'd my cards and don't know there limits yet either.

Wait for more higher scores to come soon, and I'll post my Vantage Score later tonight. But Vantage physX needs to be enabled for it to run. It just crashed cuz I have it disabled.

Total 3DMark Score's so far: 133,475

oh and are those the right links?


----------



## NCspecV81

I wanted to see what the Phenom could do and I was rather surprised by the total! However, i7 965 & LN2 pot en route!

CPU: Phenom II 940 @ 4.426GHz Max frequency used with some tests lower
GPU: Crossfire HD4870X2's @ 822/950
RAM: 4GB PC2-8500 Corsair Dominators
MoB: Foxconn A79A-S

3DMarkV - *22,212
*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=730096

3DMark06 - *25,367*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9776782

3DMark05 - *32,527*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4717974

3DMark03 - *123,966*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6043286

*Total - 204,072*


----------



## metacore

Qx9650 @ 4.5 ghz
4870x2 @ 852/1000

Vantage - 17218
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=738069

3DMark06 - 24817
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9584071

3DMark05 - 29748
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4693341

3DMark03 - 100251
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6031620


----------



## losttsol

I'm in. Here are my scores.

3DVantage - 23642
3DMark06 - 21027
3DMark05 - 26085
3DMark03 - 86406

Q6600 @ 4.0GHz
GTX295 @ 670/1152


----------



## t4ct1c47

*3DMark03 - 117520*

*3DMark05 - 34691*

*3DMark06 - 24612*

*3DMark Vantage - 20202*

Updated.

ORB links only people, screenshots don't count unless you have it's for 3DMark03 and you have an i7 based system.


----------



## MrMason

DAMN i just got kicked off of the number 30 spot, never fear, I've got the q9650 to be here tomorrow, along with SLI 260's and a 285, and soon 2 or 3 285's

consider this post a reserve for my scores I report soon.


----------



## X4n4th

Update









Core i7 processor @ 4.2Ghz
ATI HD4870x2 CossfireX @ 822/928

vantage - 25741
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=621954

3DMark06 - 27630
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9361507

3DMark05 - 34866
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4663647

3DMark03 -135285









total - 223522


----------



## thrashsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X4n4th*


Update









Core i7 processor @ 4.2Ghz
ATI HD4870x2 CossfireX @ 822/928

vantage - 25741
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=621954

3DMark06 - 27630
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9361507

3DMark05 - 34866
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4663647

3DMark03 -135285









total - 223522


Hacks.


----------



## Clox

Updated with new hardware:
EVGA X58, GTX 260 SLi (740/1540/1240) , i7 920 @ 3980, 6GB Mush 7-8-7-20-1t

Vantage-http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=745985 21,203
06-http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9833727 25,076
05-http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4725214 33,473
03-http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/4418/1366410gs3.jpg91,498
(Can't make public, CPU not recognized)

Total=171,250


----------



## Krlll

QX9650 @ 4.01 Ghz
4870x2 @ 840/940

3DMark03 - 88037

3DMark05 - 27089

3DMark06 - 22053

3DMark Vantage - 15899

*Total: 153,078*


----------



## zlojack

I decided to start playing with my GTX 285s.

*SLI GTX 285 @ stock * (except 3DMark03 @ 670/1512/1269)
*i7 920 @ 4.2 GHz*

*3DMark03 - 96534*









*3Dmark05 - 34073

3DMark06 - 26295

3DMark Vantage - P23208*

*Total - 180110*


----------



## MrMason

Not sure if this will get in after all of these updates, but worth a shot!

core i7 @ 4.2Ghz GTX 285 @ 730/1600/1400

3DMarkVantage 16327
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=763316

3DMark06 22352
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9892707

3DMark05 31328
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4733658

3DMark03 65605









TOTAL: 135,612


----------



## NCspecV81

More scores next week.

CPU i7 965 @ unknown since I was dropping multi's midtests! =o( I'd say 4.469 was the median speed
HD4870x2 Quadfire gpus @ a modest 822/950

*3dmark03 - 144,915*










*3dmark05 - 40,253*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4746263

*3dmark06 - 30,543*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9985844

*3dmark Vantage - 27,318*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=788721

*Total - 243,029 *


----------



## CDMAN

3dmark03 -132698



3dmark05 - 36649



3dmark06 - 27066



3dmark Vantage - 28907



Total - 225320


----------



## X4n4th

Core i7 processor @ 4.304GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=509880

ATI HD4870x2 CossfireX @ 852/951

vantage - 25778
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=801313

3DMark06 - 27971
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10034098

3DMark05 - 35355
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4752670

3DMark03 -137080









total - 226184


----------



## Lt.JD

Hope this gets me in...

CPU:E8600 @ 4Ghz
GPU:4870 Crossfire 780/990

3DMark03
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6076839

3DMark05
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4787727

3DMark06
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10299865

Vantage
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=876683


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.

Only ORB links accepted guys. This is to ensure that all submitted scores have been verified.


----------



## Patch

i7 920 at 4.36 Ghz (4.58 turbo)
Single 4870X2 @ 825 Mhz core/ 1000 Mhz memory.

Vantage: 16928

3DMark06: 27062

3DMark05: 36704

3DMark03: 99027

Attachment 103531

Attachment 103532


----------



## xguntherc

New Scores.

Q9650 @4.0- 4.16 Ghz
GTX 260 SLI @ 720 Mhz and 738 Mhz.

3DM03- 86,867
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6037846

3DM05- 24,898
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4707882

3DM06- 21,710
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9678912

Vantage- 22,415
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=963566

Total of 155,890

not bad i guess.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated.


----------



## Lt.JD

I need a quad badly...
CPU: E8600 @ 4.5 Ghz
GPU 4870 Crossfire 820/1050

Vantage:http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=878161

3DMark 06:http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10318995

3DMark 05:http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4789957

3DMark 01:http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6078057


----------



## Robilar

I'm pretty sure I can take 6th or 7th before I start overclocking my cards.

without vantage though, its kind of moot...


----------



## iDeal

Thought I'd see where I stand as I am curious to see whether or not I have optimised this rig or whether it is underperforming. (Benches in progress).

CPU: Q9550 @ 3.8GHz.
GPU: XFX 4870x2 @ 800/1000.

3DMark 03 - 89626.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6107054

3DMark 05 - 24505
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4845763

3DMark 06 - 20845
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10767325

Vantage - 15326
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1012414

Total = 150302

**EDIT**Updated.


----------



## CorpussStalker

CPU: [email protected]
GPU: [email protected]/990

Vantage: 16157
3DMark06:23085
3DMark05:30896
3DMark03:120156

TOTAL:190294


----------



## Lyric

i7 920 @ 4GHz -- Tri-SLI GTX-260 SSC's (55nm C216) @ 702/1404/1053

*Scores:*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1077416 - 3DMark Vantage - No Physx (*P27088*)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10975713 - 3DMark06 (*26,513*)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4872488 - 3DMark05 (*33,120*)

3DMark03 (*115,399*) Screen shot:









*Total Score:* 202,120

3DMark03 has a screenshot and no orb link because it apparently doesn't support i7 procs and won't let me make the link public...hope that is enough.


----------



## t4ct1c47

i7 920 @ 4.0Ghz
GTX275 SLi @ 700/1466/1182

*3DMark03 - 95999*

*3DMark05 - 35223*

*3DMark06 - 26220*

*3DMark Vantage - 21711*

Updated.


----------



## cky2k6

*Update*

Core i7 920 @ 4.5ghz
4870x2 crossfire 787/970

3dmark05 37894

3dmark06 30777

3dmark Vantage P26604

And a screenshot of my 136912 3dmark03 score, cause orb doesn't want to make it public... Probably has to do with it not recognizing my cpu.

Total=232,187


----------



## Krlll

*Q9550 @ 4.33 Ghz
4870x2 @ 850/960*

3DMark03 - 100313

3DMark05 - 29813

3DMark06 - 24267

3DMark Vantage - 16960

*Total: 171,353*

Gets me away from bottom 2


----------



## Lyric

can I submit through hwbot?

3dmark03: http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=863140 (119,333)
3dmark05: http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=863141 (35,976)
3dmark06: http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=863142 (27,707)
3dmark vantage: http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=863144 (P27,332)

*Total:* *210,348*

if not, here are the direct 3dmark links:
3dmark03 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6134473
3dmark05 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4897557
3dmark06 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11182959
3dvantage - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1145455

same total as above, obviously, lol.


----------



## Lyric

bump for an update.


----------



## CL3P20

..







Im about to be the only 4850 entry to make the list...shhh!


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


..







Im about to be the only 4850 entry to make the list...shhh!


I did have a entry that was somewhere between 20-30 with 2 4850's but then I posted my trifire result and got rid of it


----------



## CL3P20

good thing too...else I'd look like a liar..then where would that leave you and me..









I am really trying to make the list without throwing DICE on my CPU...but the darn GPU;s are sooooo bottlenecked its ridiculous. More than 100mhz higher on each core now..and only 50-70points of difference in SM scores..







...raising FSB by 2mhz [and effective CPU] brings more of a SM increase.. but anyways...I am almost at 1.5v with these GPU's..gotta feel out their limits on water before we move on.


----------



## CorpussStalker

LOL I think I still have my results in futuremark!!!!! Oh or maybe even here still must look









Edit coming!:

Only one I have is in the topATI thread HERE
All on air of course


----------



## Patch

He's had a good long run, but I think NCspecV81 has held this title long enough.

i7 975, 4.65-4.68 Ghz, 4890 Quad-fire, 1000/1100 (CPU on H20, GPU's air)

27067 Vantage

31480 3dmark06

41635 3dmark05

145097 3dmark03


----------



## CL3P20

31k in 06'...on air.. thats just disgusting







Outstanding scores there...amazing hardware setup, Im envious. I wish I could go out-of-pocket on some new GPU's and I7...i barely have time to torture the hardware I have now









@ Corpus- Looks I have a score to beat now [hopes].







I just got the E8400 ES in yesterday..should break the 20k mark easy with current GPU clocks, now. I am really itching to get started...working out of town in San Fran though..again... and again my bench awaits my return.


----------



## HiddenPenguin

3DMark Vantage -P22774
3DMark '06 -21807
3DMark '05 -31220
3DMark '03 -85364

Core i7 940, 3.8, GTX 280 SLI, 670/1442/1250

I think I fixed the links. It adds up to 161,165


----------



## yang88she

sweet, thread, will add mine in a few =D


----------



## gbrilliantq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


sweet, thread, will add mine in a few =D


Yang? NBF yang?


----------



## yang88she

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gbrilliantq*


Yang? NBF yang?










yes sir


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


yes sir










You should enter your specs properly here........so its nicer on the eye


----------



## yang88she

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


You should enter your specs properly here........so its nicer on the eye










fixed =P, thanks for the heads up, <3 the user options over here

argh, tried running 05 about 5 times, but it won't complete even w/ turning down the clocks on my gpus and cpu =(

Vantage: 26053 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1210297
06: 27754 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11378107
05: n/a still trying to figure out why it won't complete the test =*(
03: 131927 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6147618


----------



## gbrilliantq

Nice to see you around Yang. =) You should enter the OCN Benchmark Competition. http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...g-contest.html

=)


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gbrilliantq* 
Nice to see you around Yang. =) You should enter the OCN Benchmark Competition. http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...g-contest.html

=)

will do, and glad to see a familiar face


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


fixed =P, thanks for the heads up, <3 the user options over here

argh, tried running 05 about 5 times, but it won't complete even w/ turning down the clocks on my gpus and cpu =(

Vantage: 26053 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1210297
06: 27754 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11378107
05: n/a still trying to figure out why it won't complete the test =*(
03: 131927 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6147618


 Do you have Pro for 05'...? Or are you having to complete the CPU tests at the end, with the standard version?


----------



## HiddenPenguin

How often is the list updated, or should we send a PM?


----------



## cky2k6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiddenPenguin*


How often is the list updated, or should we send a PM?


I think a pm is warranted, cause the last update was nearly two months ago.


----------



## Patch

New scores all around:

30793 Vantage 
35634 3dmark06
44541 3dmark05
151413 3dmark03

i7 975 @ 5.00Ghz, Quadfire 4890 @ 1020/1150 (1025/1200 for 3dm06 run)


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Do you have Pro for 05'...? Or are you having to complete the CPU tests at the end, with the standard version?

I have the standard version =(


----------



## xdcx

Would like to see where I come in on the list if it gets update please -

3DMark Vantage - P18146

3DMark06 - 26292

3DMark05 - 33438

3DMark03 - 106099

CPU - i7 920 D0 at 4.1Ghz
GPU - XFX HD4870X2 at 813/971


----------



## BenBrown

*Marker Post*


----------



## hombredelassrtas

edit: crap after seeing it hasnt been updated and there are new posts, looks like i'm bumped out

YES! *155354.* just made it. gotta keep the 9800gtx+ family in the game









Vantage: P15009 3DMarks
3dMark06: 25128 3DMarks
3dMark05: 33877 3DMarks
3dMark03: 81340 3DMarks

Vantage









06









05









03


----------



## t4ct1c47

Updated, and sorry about the delay.

ORB links only please people.


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47*


Updated, and sorry about the delay.

ORB links only please people.


I'm suppose to be in 10th place, not 7th....just an fyi.


----------



## BenBrown

Updated


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


Updated


ok, i guess i was wrong. I moved up even another spot.









nice.


----------



## BenBrown

Update:

3DMark03 - 114,287

3DMark05 - 31,688

3DMark06 - 25,066

3DMark Vantage - 19,552


----------



## Crooksy

i'm gonna break the top 30 next week. It's my mission.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crooksy*


i'm gonna break the top 30 next week. It's my mission.


----------



## Asmola

I'm 400poinst behind 30th.. perhaps i will improve 03 and vantage score's little and break my way in!


----------



## hombredelassrtas

prob tonight or tomarrow ill run all the tests then post up. just broke 4.3 ghz so i think i can make it on


----------



## caraboose

3DMark03 91 421
3DMark05 35 366
3DMark06 26 242
3DMark Vantage 26 941

Total: 179 940

i7 920 @ 4.2GHz
2 GTX280 683/1340/1230 (core/shader/memory)


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


3DMark03 91 421
3DMark05 35 366
3DMark06 26 242
3DMark Vantage 26 941

Total: 179 940

i7 920 @ 4.2GHz
2 GTX280 683/1340/1230 (core/shader/memory)


Two things. First your '03, '05, and '06 scores are set to private so I cannot see them. Second, you need to disable physx for your Vantage run for it to be valid.


----------



## caraboose

Alright, when I get home I can do that. ETA 5 hours.


----------



## Wishmaker

1. 3D Mark 03 : *108314 -->[email protected] + CF XFX HD4890 XXX/ 1GHz / 1050 MHz


















*2. 3D Mark 05 : *32980-->[email protected] + CF XFX HD4890 XXX/ 1GHz / 1050 MHz


















*3. 3D Mark 06 : *25405-->[email protected] + CF XFX HD4890 XXX/ 1GHz / 1050 MHz*


















4. 3D Mark Vantage : *21646-->[email protected] + CF XFX HD4890 XXX/ 1GHz / 1050 MHz*


















* TOTAL : *188345* / 13th Place?
** All scores were done with *Catalyst 9.9*
*** All my scores are limited by my processor.


----------



## BenBrown

Updated


----------



## caraboose

How am I supposed to run Vantage without the physx test? I don't have anything except the trial version, or do I just suck it up and get a horrid score??


----------



## Tazi

OK so heres my score 211740,all tests ran on same specs
cpu:I7 [email protected] ghz
gpu:740/1548/1269 tri-sli gtx 285

3dmark03









3dmark05









3dmark06









vantage(physiscs off)


----------



## Wishmaker

Amazing system mate. Well done with those scores!! You GAVE some of us a big


----------



## BenBrown

Updated.


----------



## FtW 420

Wrong thread, I fail.


----------



## vinzend

if we use cracked 3dmark, u cant validate it right?








may i just post the screenshot of it?


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


if we use cracked 3dmark, u cant validate it right? :d
may i just post the screenshot of it?


haha


----------



## FtW 420

I'll get my scores in, was hoping to get into second place but not easy to make up for that 10000 point difference in 03 scores. Came close though, I'll do better yet...

03: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6195039 134226
05: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4986408 41600
06: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12129056 31853
vantage: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1462893 34575

Total: 242254


----------



## Wishmaker

Nice scores mate







.


----------



## BenBrown

Updated.


----------



## CDMAN

My results so far:

3d Mark 03 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6201790


3d Mark 05 - http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...41D7390FF58092


3d Mark 06 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12185101


3d Mark Vantage - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1477004


----------



## BenBrown

Updated


----------



## Crooksy

3Dmark03








3Dmark05








3Dmark06








3Dmark Vantage








CPU









Total Score - 161,900. 30th place I believe.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crooksy* 
3Dmark03








3Dmark05








3Dmark06








3Dmark Vantage








CPU









Total Score - 161,900. 30th place I believe.

Rerun Vantage without PhysX and I will add you.


----------



## porky

wow a year down the line and im still on the list!!!







woot! no need to upgrade just yet...as soon as i get kicked off the list ill do an upgrade


----------



## hombredelassrtas

920 D0 @ 4.3GHZ

Single GTX 295 (750 / 1260)

03: 93077
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6204204

05:35771
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=5026328

06: 27995
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12230595

Vantage: P24769
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1504263

Total: 181612

no idea why my 3dmark03 is consistently lower then comparable systems. same was true when i had my 3 1GB 9800gtx+'s


----------



## BenBrown

Updated


----------



## grishkathefool

okay, i will run the benches later... lol, not like I have a shot in the dark at getting on the list though.


----------



## Wishmaker

An update on my part :

*1. 3D Mark 03 : 110739-->I7 REV C0/[email protected] + CF XFX HD4890 XXX GPU: 1GHz MEM: 1.15 GHz*



















*2. 3D Mark 05 : 33900-->I7 REV C0/[email protected] + CF XFX HD4890 XXX GPU: 1GHz MEM: 1.15 GHz*



















*3. 3D Mark 06 : 26178-->I7 REV C0/[email protected] + CF XFX HD4890 XXX GPU: 1GHz MEM: 1.15 GHz*


















*4. 3D Mark Vantage : 22194-->I7 REV C0/[email protected] + CF XFX HD4890 XXX GPU: 1GHz MEM: 1.15 GHz

*

















*
TOTAL: 193011

****Windows 7 X64 Ultimate RETAIL
** Catalyst 9.10
* Triple Buffering and Adaptive AA on


----------



## Krlll

Lol what the hell?
Why not post ORB results like you are supposed to instead of all those crazy pics.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Haha 
All that time wasted posting them for nothing............oh and benching too lolz


----------



## Wishmaker

My bad and thank you both for the mature comments. Guess that score of mine puts me from 16th to 13th.

P.S: Don't know if you noticed but half of the ORB links posted here do not work.

P.P.S: you can go back and play with your lego sets.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Haha, NP
Pics definitely wont work lolz
Thanks for making me laugh


----------



## BenBrown

If you guys want to discuss stuff, take it to the discussion thread.

Updated.


----------



## vinzend

03


05
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=5037487

06
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12321773

Vantage
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1540106

Total : 224,103
-
once again, im still facing problem with 03.. havent got replies from futuremark..








settings are the same for all 3dmarks.. 4.2ghz, 800/950..


----------



## Lt.JD

03: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6211065
05: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=5038934
06: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12332975
Vantage: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1544916

Total: 168724


----------



## kyleax1

Deleted


----------



## MrMason

Got a new setup, just set it up today, new cards messed with my CPU overclock so it's not as high as it can be, but this is a starting point.

i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz
AMD Tri-Fire 4890 @ 965/1050

03: 137,592








05: 35,638
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=5042738
06: 28,778
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12363948
Vantage: 26,062
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1554229

Total: 228,070


----------



## SonDa5

3dMark03= 92,147

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6213276

3dMark05= 29,199

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=5042946

3dMark06 = 24,422

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12274206

Vantage = P18,289

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1523825

Total = 164,057


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrMason*


Got a new setup, just set it up today, new cards messed with my CPU overclock so it's not as high as it can be, but this is a starting point.

i7 920 @ 4.1Ghz
AMD Tri-Fire 4890 @ 1000/1050

03: 129,079








05: 34,488
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=5041773
06: 27,610
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12354777
Vantage: 26,062
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1554229

Total: 217,239

Not bad for only being at 4.1GHz and getting this running about 2 hours ago!


very cool !! but my HD4870x3 beat ur 06, 05, 03


----------



## BenBrown

Updated


----------



## MrMason

Thanks for the update!


----------



## MrMason

New numbers:

03: 137,592









05: 37,012
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=5050155

06: 28,945
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12414288

Vantage: 27,430
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1577940

total: 230,979

hello #5!

i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz
AMD Tri-Fire 4890 @ 985/1050


----------



## dudenell

Ill be taking the 24th spot








3dmark03 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6221815
95180
3dmark05 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=5061076
34576
3dmark06 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12499438
26109
Vantage: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1609756
23562

Total:
179427
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=835407
Running on 4.14Ghz on i7-950
295GTX with 704 / 1536 / 1207


----------



## dudenell

bump... anyone updating this?


----------



## Wishmaker

Guess I am still top 30







.


----------



## kyleax1

i7 860 @ 4.1ghz 1x 5970 @ 950/1100

03

05

06

vantage

Total= 213,556


----------



## MrMason

Any updates coming?


----------



## jimbonbon

Well, i'm not sure anyone is updating this thread, which is a real shame as it would put me into 4th place. Lol. Ah well, here they are anyway...

*3DMark 03: 134900*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6263138

*3DMark 05: 36355*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=5137619

*3DMark 06: 28417*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13148316

*3DMark Vantage with PPU disabled: 33591*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1865133

If I leave PPU enabled I get 41201. Doesn't count on this thread I know, but pretty pleased anyway! Lol.

*3DMark Vantage with PPU enabled: 41201*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1865139

J


----------



## jimbonbon

For what its worth - I wish someone would update this! Lol

3DMark 03: 136758
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6269918

3DMark 05: 36355
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=5137619

3DMark 06: 28417
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13148316

3DMark Vantage with no PPU: 33832
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1914665

Totals in at 235,362 which officially puts me in 4th









J


----------



## NCspecV81

lol nice scores man. This thread has been abandoned. As soon as its updated I'll start slinging some scores in here.


----------



## DataMatrix

I got 26459 in Vantage, can't be bothered running the rest


----------



## CL3P20

Closed pending resolution of thread ownership...


----------



## el gappo

Need a new OP for this thread. Anyone willing to take it on send me or PizzaMan a pm.


----------

